#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Авторское право

## Евгений

Можно ли найти обоснование "авторскому праву" в Дхарме??

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Если вы нарушаете авторские права, вы вопреки воле автора используете то, что он создал, его имущество. 
Это то же самое, что взять коня покататься без спроса у хозяина.
Вы используете то, что вам не дали. Что является воровством.
Это неблагой поступок, который ведёт к соответствующим кармическим последствиям.

----------


## Ануруддха

Не стоит подменять понятия: авторские права распространяются не на Дхарму, а на произведения науки, литературы и искусства, являющиеся результатом творческой деятельности.

Объектами авторского права являются:

литературные и художественные произведения (включая программы для ЭВМ); драматические и музыкально-драматические произведения, сценарные произведения; хореографические произведения и пантомимы; музыкальные произведения с текстом или без текста; аудиовизуальные произведения (кино-теле- и видеофильмы, слайдфильмы, диафильмы и другие кино- и телепроизведения); произведения живописи, скульптуры, графики, дизайна, графические рассказы, комиксы и другие произведения изобразительного искусства; произведения декоративно-прикладного и сценографического искусства; произведения архитектуры, градостроительства и садовопаркового искусства; фотографические произведения и произведения, полученные способами, аналогичными фотографии; географические, геологические и другие карты, планы, эскизы и пластические произведения, относящиеся к географии, топографии и к другим наукам; другие произведения. 

Автору в отношении его произведения принадлежат исключительные права на использование произведения в любой форме и любым способом. Исключительные права автора на использование произведения означают право осуществлять или разрешать следующие действия:

    * воспроизводить произведение (право на воспроизведение);
    * распространять экземпляры произведения любым способом: продавать, сдавать в прокат и так далее (право на распространение);
    * импортировать экземпляры произведения в целях распространения, включая экземпляры, изготовленные с разрешения обладателя исключительных авторских прав (право на импорт);
    * публично показывать произведение (право на публичный показ);
    * публично исполнять произведение (право на публичное исполнение);
    * сообщать произведение (включая показ, исполнение или передачу в эфир) для всеобщего сведения путем передачи в эфир и (или) последующей передачи в эфир (право на передачу в эфир);
    * сообщать произведение (включая показ, исполнение или передачу в эфир) для всеобщего сведения по кабелю, проводам или с помощью иных аналогичных средств (право на сообщение для всеобщего сведения по кабелю);
    * переводить произведение (право на перевод);
    * переделывать, аранжировать или другим образом перерабатывать произведение (право на переработку);

----------


## Евгений

А перевод текста является объектом авторского права переводчика?
(Откуда цитата?)

----------


## Ануруддха

Авторское право. Регистрация авторских прав

Законодательство Российской Федерации об авторском праве и смежных правах основывается на Конституции Российской Федерации и состоит из Гражданского кодекса Российской Федерации, Закона РФ от 9 июля 1993 г. № 5351-1 «Об авторском праве и смежных правах», c изменениями от 19 июля 1995 г., 20 июля 2004 года, Закона РФ «О правовой охране программ для ЭВМ и баз данных», Закона РФ от 23 сентября 1992 г. № 3526-I «О правовой охране топологий интегральных микросхем», с изменениями и дополнениями, внесенными Федеральным Законом от 9 июля 2002 года № 82-ФЗ,
и других нормативно-правовых актов Российской Федерации. 

В тексте закона, помимо слова «автор», употребляются термины «переводчик», «составитель», «режиссер-постановщик», «художник-постановщик» и т.п. Все эти лица охватываются понятием «автор» и являются субъектами авторского права.


Еще есть такое понятие как Общественное достояние:
Истечение срока действия авторского права на произведения означает их переход в общественное достояние. Произведения, перешедшие в общественное достояние, могут свободно использоваться любым лицом без выплаты авторского вознаграждения. При этом должно соблюдаться право авторства, право на имя и право на защиту репутации автора.

И вот здесь я, как буддист, выступаю за то чтобы книги связанные с Дхармой как можно быстрее становились общественным достоянием, и не только по прошествию лет, а по воле самого автора. Это может быть, к примеру, когда книга продана, и автор больше не планируют переиздавать ее.

----------


## Евгений

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...2&postcount=78

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

Вопреки бытующему мнению отношение к авторскому праву даже у специалистов весьма неоднозначно, вот, что к примеру думает об авторском праве Артемий Троицкий – известный музыкальный критик и журналист:



> _Я считаю, что бесплатное скачивание и музыки, и кино, и чего бы то ни было из интернета, не является ни пиратством, ни преступлением. Это новая норма жизни, к которой, к сожалению, нынешние законы об авторском праве не приспособлены.То есть, все законы об охране интеллектуальной собственности, которые до сих пор, к сожалению, действуют, они основаны на реалиях 19-го, в лучшем случае, 20-го века. Когда никакого интернета и в помине не было. Не было цифровой записи - никаких этих вещей, которые стали абсолютной нормой жизни сегодняшнего дня. Надо просто менять законы. Считать не миллионы даже, а пожалуй, уже даже миллиарды людей, проживающих на планете Земля, которые скачивают бесплатную музыку, преступниками, - просто абсурдно. Это тот случай, когда вся рота идет не в ногу, а только лоббисты из фирм грамзаписи и каких-то агентств по охране интеллектуальной собственности - они вот правы. Их единицы. Пользователей – сотни миллионов. Так что понятно, кто прав._


Также одним из известных критиков закона об авторском праве является Рюичи Сакамото – известный японский музыкант, композитор, рекорд-продюсер, писатель, актёр, активист, и к тому же буддист. Он, как и Троицкий, считает, что закон об авторских правах – это устаревшее явление в наш информационный век. Более подробно его позиция изложена здесь.

Я же присоединяюсь к озвученному мнению специалистов.

----------

Bob (16.10.2012), SlavaR (15.10.2012), Tong Po (14.10.2012), Zom (14.10.2012), Леонид Ш (14.10.2012), Митяй (14.10.2012), Ондрий (15.10.2012), Шавырин (15.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

Артемий Троицкий за свою жизнь ни одного объекта авторского права не создал, а зато считает, что их можно бесплатно скачивать, молодец! Человек, который не разбирается ни в музыке, ни в журналистике. Его-то "творчество" нафиг никому и задаром не нужно.
И то я не вижу, чтобы он свои графоманские "книжки-писюльки" бесплатно в сети раздавал.

Если автор разрешает скачивать бесплатно - то можно.
Если не разрешает - то нельзя.

Вам бы понравилось если бы Вас сфотографировали на улице, а потом использовали бы фотографию, без вашего разрешения, в рекламе гей-такси?

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (15.10.2012), Буль (15.10.2012), Карма Палджор (15.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вам бы понравилось если бы Вас сфотографировали на улице, а потом использовали бы фотографию, без вашего разрешения, в рекламе гей-такси?


Вообще мне было бы всё равно, но в России у такого могут быть опасные последствия.




> Артемий Троицкий за свою жизнь ни одного объекта авторского права не создал


Рюити Сакамото создал зато.

----------

Фил (15.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Рюити Сакамото создал зато.


 А про него я ничего и не говорю. Он автор, и сам может распоряжаться своими произведениями. 
Если Radiohead выкладывает бесплатно альбом в сеть - это их личное дело и решение. Возможно от такой кампании они заработают денег больше на концертах.
А если я принципиально ничего не покупаю, аргументируя это тем, что "все так делают, а все ошибаться не могут"
Это прямо философия фильма "Бумер" - "Не мы такие, жизнь такая!"

Должна быть возможность легально, просто и быстро купить понравившуюся композицию. Или добровольно перевести деньги автору.
Например если я не хожу на концерты и не покупаю билеты, но хочу автора поддержать материально.

А то что подавляющее большинство этого делать не будет, это проблемы этого самого большинства, потому что расплачиваться они будут не деньгами, а своей совестью.

----------

Артем Тараненко (16.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2012)

----------


## Greedy

Тут есть такой момент.
Вы написали книгу. Кто-то её прочитал. Хотите ли Вы, чтобы этот кто-то поделился с другими своим мнением о книге, и её содержимым?

Делиться информацией с другими - это естественное человеческое поведение. Но что, если у этого кого-то появляется возможность поделиться информацией о вашей книге таким образом, что третьей стороне Ваша книга вообще больше не понадобилась бы (не дала бы ему никакой новой информации)? Вы против?
Тогда какими рамками Вы хотите ограничить распространение информации о Вашей книги? Или Вы хотите, чтобы Ваша книга распространялась только через Вас?

Увы, но мы живём в мире, в котором люди научились сохранять и передавать информацию без потери содержания. Противостоять этой возможности равносильно противостоять возможностям, которые люди намеренно создают и развивают.

До появления письменности, информация распространялась через тех людей, кто обладал хорошей памятью. Авторское право в этой ситуации было бы таким: ты не может рассказывать эту историю никому другому; только я могут её рассказывать.
С появлением письменности: ты не можешь переписывать это произведение; только я могу его записывать.
С появлением книгопечатания: ты не можете перепечатывать эту книгу; только у меня есть право на её издание.
С появлением звуко- и аудиозаписи: ты не можешь делать эту запись; только у меня есть право на создание записи.

Авторское право - это попытка ограничить коммуникацию между людьми.
И это примерно то, что мы видим сейчас с социальными сетями и видеохостингами: люди обмениваются друг с другом интересной для них информацией. Правообладатели же стремятся ограничить этот обмен, потому что он не выгоден им, он разрушает их бизнес.

----------

SlavaR (15.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Делиться информацией с другими - это естественное человеческое поведение. Но что, если у этого кого-то появляется возможность поделиться информацией о вашей книге таким образом, что третьей стороне Ваша книга вообще больше не понадобилась бы (не дала бы ему никакой новой информации)? Вы против?
> Правообладатели же стремятся ограничить этот обмен, потому что он не выгоден им, он разрушает их бизнес.


 Т.е. Вы мне можете спеть репертуар Анны Нетребко? Или рассказать наизусть томик Пастернака? Но все таки, если я захочу перед сном прочитать пару стихотворений я куплю себе свою книгу.

Правообладателем вообще то является автор и обмен не выгоден автору в первую очередь, если не утверждается автором обратное.
Чтобы написать книгу, надо затратить время.
За счет чего я буду жить, если я напишу книгу, а ее вместо того чтобы покупать, будут раздавать бесплатно, без моего на это согласия?

----------

Буль (15.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Увы, но мы живём в мире, в котором люди научились сохранять и передавать информацию без потери содержания. Противостоять этой возможности равносильно противостоять возможностям, которые люди намеренно создают и развивают.


 А за счет чего авторы будут создавать новые произведения? Как хобби что ли? Много Вы таких хобби-творцов знаете?

Вот были например композиторы братья Марчелло. Создали 2,5 гениальных произведения, бесплатно, потому что юристами в Венеции были.
А профессионал Вивальди -  в 1000 раз больше, а если бы ему не платили?

----------


## Фил

Тем более в нашем телекоммуникационном мире, что проще, написать автору и спросить, можно ли его книгу скачать бесплатно.
Если действительно проблемы с деньгами, всегда может быть найдено компромиссное решение. Автор может вам авторский экземпляр выслать, или бракованную копию.
А вот если при этом еще честно сказать, бесплатно - не потому что денег нет, а потому что халяву люблю, и несмотря на то, что Ваше, автора, творчество, мне очень нравится, ни копейки я Вам платить не буду. Вот такая у меня странная благодарность, наверное Вы должны быть счастливы, что Я это - прочитал!

----------

Буль (15.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> И это примерно то, что мы видим сейчас с социальными сетями и видеохостингами: люди обмениваются друг с другом интересной для них информацией.


 Обмениваются не принимая во внимание мнение автора, не спрашивая у автора разрешения, не указывая даже ссылку на источник. Это даже не воровство, это нищебродское свинство.

----------


## Greedy

> Правообладателем вообще то является автор и обмен не выгоден автору в первую очередь, если не утверждается автором обратное.


Автор живёт в мире, где люди обмениваются информацией друг с другом. Это естественный процесс.

Авторское право - это попытка разграничить этот процесс. Чтобы информация распространялась не свободно между людьми, а через авторизированные источники. И в первую очередь, чтобы однажды созданная информация никогда не выходила за рамки "автор - читатель".
Такие рамки неестественны.

Я не выступаю против авторского права.
Я лишь констатирую тот факт, что само авторское право - это мера противодействия по отношению к обществу.
Чтобы в обществе никогда не нарушалось авторское право, из общества необходимо исключить обмен информацией.

----------

Топпер- (17.10.2012), Фил (15.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

Greedy, платить то автору надо или нет?

----------


## Won Soeng

Я сейчас работаю над проектом "В складчину". Идея заключается в финансировании затрат на интересные проекты, мероприятия, работы, по принципу справедливого участия.
В этом смысле, финансирование "гуртом", со справедливым расчетом затрат и их пересчетом по фактическому числу участников, поможет получать реальную цену доли в финансировании, как с учетом изменения объемов работ и фактических затрат, так и с учетом числа заинтересованных участников. 

Для цифровой эпохи это весьма актуальный способ финансирования авторских трудозатрат. Если миллиону человек нравится песня, и автор хочет получить за эту песню миллион рублей, то с каждого поклонника это придется по рублю (если они согласны, что эта песня - на миллион, что автору песни этот миллион полезен и они хотят, чтобы автор песни этот миллион действительно получил)

Правда, это не единственное применение проекта. Речь идет об организации мероприятий, прежде всего. От вечеринки друзей, до организации концерта, фестиваля или съемок фильма, записи альбома и т.п.

На мой взгляд это бы наилучшим образом соответствовало не просто защите авторских прав, а вообще отношениям авторов и пользователей в нашу цифровую эпоху.

----------

Буль (15.10.2012), Топпер- (17.10.2012), Фил (15.10.2012)

----------


## До

При чём тут авторское право "на дхарму", человек спросил совсем не об этом.




> Можно ли найти обоснование "авторскому праву" *в* Дхарме??


Можно, конечно. Сначала человек отождествляется с предметом авторского права, как со своей собственностью, (семьёй) или собой. Затем, для его защиты от угроз возникает гнев и так далее.

----------

Дордже (16.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Можно, конечно. Сначала человек отождествляется с предметом авторского права, как со своей собственностью, (семьёй) или собой. Затем, для его защиты от угроз возникает гнев и так далее.


 Так можно не платить?  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

Тут кажется забыли еще несколько моментов, которые в частности касается затрат авторов, работы "гуртом" и много другого.
Автор элементарно тратит своё время и силы. конечно можно сказать - давай делай! А потом возмущаться что он требует хоть какую-то оплату за свои действия. Фил правильно назвал это свинством. А по сути это простое потребительское отношение к автору. Типа те, кто любит халяву - считают себя особенными, более высокими по статусу. Сперва сами начните что-то делать ,вместо того, чтобы возмущаться что с вас авторы что-то требуют. Пусть даже не в денежном плане. Если кто-то считает что автор должен питаться "святым духом", то можно смело говорить о том, что количество работ любого автора будет уменьшаться и постепенно может сойти на нет.

А насчет того чтобы скидываться гуртом... Хорошее дело. Если бы потом любители халявы не начинали давить на тех, кто скидывался, а также на тех кто исполнял работу. Причём давить с откровенно наглым видом. Не много ль чести?

----------

Буль (15.10.2012), Фил (15.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> При чём тут авторское право "на дхарму", человек спросил совсем не об этом.


Человек ищет себе моральную буддийскую индульгенцию на использование контрафактного контента.
Совесть то подсказывает, что это нехорошо.
Но если Будда разрешил - то можно!  :Smilie:

----------

Артем Тараненко (16.10.2012), Буль (15.10.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Greedy, платить то автору надо или нет?


Если приходишь в магазин, где за товар установлена цена, то, не оплатив товар, совершаешь воровство.
Если берёшь книгу или фильм у того, кто даёт его тебе бесплатно, то здесь нет воровства.
Воровство может возникнуть в случае гласного или негласного сговора, когда достоверно известно, что данный материал бы сворован, а не приобретён законно.

Что же касается того, что автор наложил ограничение на его распространение, то это не воровство. Это нарушение договорённостей. С соответствующими последствиями подобного деяния. И тут каждый решает сам: быть ему человеком слова или быть ненадёжным человеком.

----------

SlavaR (15.10.2012), Богдан Б (17.10.2012), Дордже (16.10.2012), Леонид Ш (15.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Если приходишь в магазин, где за товар установлена цена, то, не оплатив товар, совершаешь воровство.
> Если берёшь книгу или фильм у того, кто даёт его тебе бесплатно, то здесь нет воровства.
> Воровство может возникнуть в случае гласного или негласного сговора, когда достоверно известно, что данный материал бы сворован, а не приобретён законно.
> 
> Что же касается того, что автор наложил ограничение на его распространение, то это не воровство. Это нарушение договорённостей. С соответствующими последствиями подобного деяния. И тут каждый решает сам: быть ему человеком слова или быть ненадёжным человеком.


 Так мне непонятно, значит можно не платить? 

Т.е. если работодатель Вам не заплатит за работу при наличии у него денег, то он не вор, он просто моральный урод. Что конечно не так ужасно, как вор!

----------

Буль (15.10.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Что же касается того, что автор наложил ограничение на его распространение, то это не воровство. Это нарушение договорённостей. С соответствующими последствиями подобного деяния. И тут каждый решает сам: быть ему человеком слова или быть ненадёжным человеком.


Автор вполне имеет право это сделать, то есть наложить ограничение на распространение или указать на каких условиях всё может распространяться.
И уж действительно тут каждый имеет право решать сам: стоит ли открыто считать свои действия воровством (если взял что не дано), или попытаться оправдать свои действия какими-то выдумками и договором с совестью. Действие всё равно останется действием, как с "индульгенцией", так и без.

----------

Буль (15.10.2012), Фил (15.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Что же касается того, что автор наложил ограничение на его распространение, то это не воровство. Это нарушение договорённостей. С соответствующими последствиями подобного деяния. И тут каждый решает сам: быть ему человеком слова или быть ненадёжным человеком.


 т.е. если я возьму товар на реализацию, продам его, а всю выручку присвою себе, то это будет не воровство, а нарушение договоренностей.

Если я буду покупать квартиру и не перечислю деньги после регистрации права собственности, это тоже не воровство, а нарушение договоренностей.
С этим все согласны, и согласны с тем что контрагент подаст в суд и взыщет и сумму и издержки.

А вот когда автор подает в суд за нарушение авторских прав, отношение к нему, как какой то меркантильной сволочи.

Greedy, а если я у Вас возьму в долг деньги, тысяч 400 рублей и не отдам? 
Это будет воровство или нарушение договоренностей?

----------

Буль (15.10.2012), Карма Палджор (15.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Так мне непонятно, значит можно не платить?


Если там, где Вы берёте, цена не установлена, то можно не платить. Определённо, это именно так.




> Т.е. если работодатель Вам не заплатит за работу при наличии у него денег, то он не вор, он просто моральный урод.


Опять же, что Вы вкладываете в эту ситуацию?
Так или иначе, мы получаем то, в каком направлении двигаемся.  Вы можете как угодно называть такого работодателя, но если нас кто-то обманывает, то значит мы сами приложили усилия для того, чтобы оказаться в ситуации, в которой нас будут обманывать.

Я понимаю, Вы стремите _определить_ мир: это так, это сяк, этот такой, тот сякой.
Но по факту есть только постоянно меняющийся мир. Если мы создаём условия, чтобы нас обманывали, нас будут обманывать. Если мы создаём причины, чтобы нам не доверяли, нам не будут доверять. Где-то на пути в выбранном нами направлении будут те, кто будет обманывать нас, и будут те, кто будет терять к нам доверие.

Если нас в нашей текущей жизни обманывают, то значит что мы заложили причины для подобного обмана. Возможно, мы требует от людей того, что они не могут выполнить, или то, что идёт наперекор их желаниям.
Надо думать именно в этом  направлении, особенно когда зависимому от общению с другими людьми человеку говоришь, чтобы он не общался.

----------

Богдан Б (17.10.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если нас в нашей текущей жизни обманывают, то значит что мы заложили причины для подобного обмана. Возможно, мы требует от людей того, что они не могут выполнить, или то, что идёт наперекор их желаниям.
> Надо думать именно в этом  направлении, особенно когда зависимому от общению с другими людьми человеку говоришь, чтобы он не общался.


Очередная попытка оправдать обман

----------

Буль (15.10.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Greedy, а если я у Вас возьму в долг деньги, тысяч 400 рублей и не отдам? 
> Это будет воровство или нарушение договоренностей?


Нарушение договорённости.
Вот если Вы их вытащите из моего кошелька или изымете с моего счёта без моего ведома - то это воровство.

----------


## Greedy

> Очередная попытка оправдать обман


Почему оправдать?
Обман остаётся обманом, даже если кто-то хочет видеть в нём воровство.
Нарушение авторских прав - это обман, а не воровство.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Почему оправдать?
> Обман остаётся обманом, даже если кто-то хочет видеть в нём воровство.
> Нарушение авторских прав - это обман, а не воровство.


Если полностью проанализировать, то воровство может также содержать в себе и обман. В любом случае пытаться оправдать любое негативное действия ссылаясь на то, что человек сам построил такую ситуацию - не стоит. Это по сути будет попыткой оправдать негативные действия, выдать "индульгенцию". Но индульгенции-то нет.

----------


## Greedy

> Если полностью проанализировать, то воровство может также содержать в себе и обман.


Приведите анализ, в котором забирание денег из моего кошелька незнакомым мне человеком без моего ведома будет обманом меня, а не присвоением того, что не было дано.




> В любом случае пытаться оправдать любое негативное действия ссылаясь на то, что человек сам построил такую ситуацию - не стоит. Это по сути будет попыткой оправдать негативные действия, выдать "индульгенцию". Но индульгенции-то нет.


Индульгенцию на что? Любое намеренное действие будет иметь последствия.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Нарушение авторских прав - это обман, а не воровство.


Это нарушение прав правообладателя. Нарушать права человека на что-то можно иначе, чем обманом или воровством.

----------

Фил (15.10.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Приведите анализ, в котором забирание денег из моего кошелька незнакомым мне человеком без моего ведома будет обманом меня, а не присвоением того, что не было дано.


Это зависит от способа, которым было что-то изъято. Так сказать от вторичных условий. Чистого действия почти и не бывает. Трудно представить воровство без желания, гнева или тупости. А иногда и без лживых слов




> Индульгенцию на что? Любое намеренное действие будет иметь последствия.


Вы уже попытались написать, что если человека обманывают, воруют и пр. - это его проблемы. То есть налицо попытка оправдать действия других.

----------

Фил (15.10.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Вы уже попытались написать, что если человека обманывают, воруют и пр. - это его проблемы. То есть налицо попытка оправдать действия других.


В чём оправдание?
То, что человека обманывают, - это его проблемы, и это факт. Этот человек либо не контролирует свою жизнь должным образом, что создаёт условия для обмана, либо намерено провоцирует других на обман.
Но это не отменят действие тех, кто обманывает. Они могут быть как спровоцированы или доведены до обмана, так и намеренно им заниматься.

В любом действии всегда действуют оба. Оба, в той или иной мере, принимают участие в том, чтобы ситуация произошла.
И глупость, бессмысленное поведение или наивность - не оправдание и не снятие ответственности. Только что появившийся на свет ребёнок - это не безгрешная чистота, которую оскверняет зло этого мира. Глупость взаимодействует с хитростью, наивность - с обманом. И оба качества в этой связки - не то, что стоит поощрять.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В чём оправдание?
> То, что человека обманывают, - это его проблемы, и это факт. Этот человек либо не контролирует свою жизнь должным образом, что создаёт условия для обмана, либо намерено провоцирует других на обман.


Не факт. пятьдесят на пятьдесят. Если человек находится в среде которая привыкла воровать и обманывать, то это не только его проблемы. Тут уже трудно сказать что он их провоцирует. Скорее они видя некий продукт, не могут сдержаться. взаимосвязи не всегда однозначные.




> Но это не отменят действие тех, кто обманывает. Они могут быть как спровоцированы или доведены до обмана, так и намеренно им заниматься.


Вот то-то и оно, что наши любители халявы скорее намеренно занимаются подобными вещами. Хотя опыт показывает, что с автором или продавцом договориться можно в очень многих случаях.

----------

Фил (15.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

Greedy, у меня складывается такое ощущение, что нарушение авторских прав вы не считаете неблагим поступком.
Я не прав?

А потом незнание законов не освобождает от ответственности, это и правовая и кармическая парадигма.
Если Вы не знаете, сколько это стоит, то это не означает, что это бесплатно и никому не принадлежит.

По умолчанию, использование любых материалов без разрешения правообладателя - запрещено.
В большинстве случаев правообладателем является сам автор.

А вы предлагаете наплевать на автора, потому что это не продуктовый магазин, где есть ценники?

----------


## Фил

> Нарушение договорённости.
> Вот если Вы их вытащите из моего кошелька или изымете с моего счёта без моего ведома - то это воровство.


А Вам лично от этого будет легче? Что я совершил нарушение договоренности, а не воровство?

Мысли обычной никчемной личности, скачивающей тонны пиратки из сети: "ну я же не убийца, не насильник, не вор, так, среднестатистический битард двача"
Вы что, считаете это приемлемым для себя?

----------


## Буль

> Авторское право - это попытка разграничить этот процесс. Чтобы информация распространялась не свободно между людьми, а через авторизированные источники. И в первую очередь, чтобы однажды созданная информация никогда не выходила за рамки "автор - читатель".
> Такие рамки неестественны.


Рамки распределения еды за деньги тоже неестественны. Но если Вы (и другие) в естественном порыве голода будете заходить в бакалейные лавки и рестораны, чтобы там бесплатно набрать себе еды -- то в таком обществе очень скоро не останется магазинов и ресторанов. Если общество не будет платить дворникам -- то дворники с голоду не смогут убирать улицы. Если Вы будете приходить в кинотеатр не платя за билет -- очень скоро кинотеатров естественным образом не останется.

----------

Фил (15.10.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Не факт. пятьдесят на пятьдесят. *Если человек находится в среде которая привыкла воровать и обманывать*, то это не только его проблемы. Тут уже трудно сказать что он их провоцирует. Скорее они видя некий продукт, не могут сдержаться. взаимосвязи не всегда однозначные.


Т.е. человек оказался в этой среде без всякой на то причины? Без всякой на то причины человек, находясь в этой среде, решил занимать тем, против чего в большинстве своём выступает эта среда?

Здесь нет никаких 50/50 или 30/70 или каких-то других соотношений. Есть только 100/100. Один человек создаёт благоприятную почву для неблагих намерений других.

В буддизме Махаяны не просто так говорится про особые качества бодхисаттв. Истинные бодхисаттвы являют собой почву только для реализации благих намерений других. Поэтому они защищены. И даже если происходит с ним что-то ужасное, например убийство, то для них это является очень большим скачком в развитии.




> Вот то-то и оно, что наши любители халяв скорее намеренно занимаются подобными вещами. Хотя опыт показывает, что с автором или продавцом договориться можно в очень многих случаях.


Это лишь одна сторона медали. Она грязная и отвратительная.
Но это не делает другую сторону медали чистую и прекрасную. Она тоже грязная и отвратительная. Одни являются семенами, проявляя неблагие намерения. Другие являются средой, где эти семена могут дать плоды в виде неблагих поступков.

Вы защищаете эту среду, потому что эта среда может дать и благие плоды. Поэтому надо не уничтожать среду, а очистить её от тех элементов, которые питают неблагое в других. Такая трансформация - одна из практик бодхисаттвы. Бодхисаттва должен помогать другим взращивать их благие семена, не вкладывая никаких усилий в взращивание неблагих семян.

Поэтому, опять же, надо расставить ценности в правильном порядке.
Если высшей ценностью является благо других, то надо решить для себя: отстаивание авторского права - это помощь в развитии других или условия для их деградации?

Это нисколько не отменяет деградацию других. Но это и не делает борца за авторское право - белым и пушистым.
Не люди плохие, а выбранные способы взаимодействия с ними приводят либо к плохим, либо к хорошим поступкам.

Поэтому, если тебя обманули, то обманщик - грязный и отвратительный. Но ты, к сожалению, не менее грязный и отвратительный. Именно потому, что тебя обманули. И только в наших силах создать свою жизнь, свой образ жизни таким, чтобы грязь и отвращения в них становилось всё меньше и меньше.

----------


## Буль

Что касается моего личного отношения к объктам авторского права -- то я отношусь к этому проще. Если вещь мне действительно нужна -- я за неё заплачу, не зависимо от того, перстень это или книга. А ерунды мне и даром надо, даже если её можно скачать бесплатно. А в основном на торрентах и валяется всякая ерунда, вроде боевиков, аниме и шлакомузыки. Исключение я делаю для файлов и книг, которые я действительно не могу достать: тираж кончился или что-то подобное. Но всегда клятвенно заверяю себя что, при возможности, обязательно её куплю. Что, впрочем, никогда не сбывается: хорошую литературу у нас переиздают редко.

Ах, да! Футбол ещё смотрю по пиратской тв-трансляции, т.к. в моём доме нет возможности подключить НТВ+. Но я извиняюсь тем, что, когда такая возможность у меня была (в другом доме), НТВ+ у меня был  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (15.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

Greedy, так Вам лично Ваша традиция разрешает что-ли смежные права нарушать?
Коротко да или нет можете ответить, а то очень много букаф.

----------


## Greedy

> Greedy, у меня складывается такое ощущение, что нарушение авторских прав вы не считаете неблагим поступком.
> Я не прав?


Неправы.
Нарушение авторских прав - это обман.




> Если Вы не знаете, сколько это стоит, то это не означает, что это бесплатно и никому не принадлежит.
> ...
> А вы предлагаете наплевать на автора, потому что это не продуктовый магазин, где есть ценники?


Если я беру у людей, которые открыто распространяют и дают мне это бесплатно, то я не считаю нужным кому-то за это платить и не распространять далее.
Если же я беру у людей, которые просят меня не распространять, но я распространяю, то я осознаю, что обманываю их.




> А Вам лично от этого будет легче? Что я совершил нарушение договоренности, а не воровство?


Мне лично не будет никакой разницы: ни легче, ни тяжелее.
Это произошло. Я сделаю выводы, попробую проанализировать причины и изменю своё поведение, свой способ взаимодействия с миром.




> Мысли обычной никчемной личности, скачивающей тонны пиратки из сети: "ну я же не убийца, не насильник, не вор, так, среднестатистический битард двача"
> Вы что, считаете это приемлемым для себя?


Для себя я считаю приемлемым создавать вокруг себя условия, чтобы более эффективно помогать другим взращивать их благие качества. Это - высший приоритет. Каких либо мыслей по поводу, какая неблагая деятельность хуже или лучше - у меня нет.

----------


## Фил

Вау, а это у всех в Карма Кагью обман - не есть неблагой поступок?!!!  :EEK!:

----------


## Greedy

> Рамки распределения еды за деньги тоже неестественны. Но если Вы (и другие) в естественном порыве голода будете заходить в бакалейные лавки и рестораны, чтобы там бесплатно набрать себе еды -- то в таком обществе очень скоро не останется магазинов и ресторанов. Если общество не будет платить дворникам -- то дворники с голоду не смогут убирать улицы. Если Вы будете приходить в кинотеатр не платя за билет -- очень скоро кинотеатров естественным образом не останется.


Есть естественные потребности. Еда относится к ним. Если человек не имеет источников еды, то - не являясь архатом - он пойдёт на неблагой поступок для её обретения.
Задача общества в этом случае - иметь возможность минимально прокормить человека, дать ему кров для ночлека и минимально необходимую одежду. Если общество на это не способно, то в таком обществе будут взращиваться неблагие качества естественным образом.

----------


## Greedy

> Вау, а это у всех в Карма Кагью обман - не есть неблагой поступок?!!!


С чего Вы взяли, что это не есть неблагой поступок?
Неблагой. Перечитайте. Я уже несколько раз говорил, что обман - это неблагой поступок.

----------


## Greedy

> Greedy, так Вам лично Ваша традиция разрешает что-ли смежные права нарушать?
> Коротко да или нет можете ответить, а то очень много букаф.


Моя традиция не запрещает мне ничего.
Напишу крупно: В МОЕЙ ТРАДИЦИИ НЕТ НИКАКИХ ЗАПРЕТОВ!

Но моя традиция предупреждает: у любого поступка будут последствия. Решай сам.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Т.е. человек оказался в этой среде без всякой на то причины? Без всякой на то причины человек, находясь в этой среде, решил занимать тем, против чего в большинстве своём выступает эта среда?


У вас какая-то весёлая трактовка некоторых закономерностей. Вдобавок вы похоже считаете, что действует только одна причина, а не много. И сбрасываете при этом привычки многих других существ, которые также не угасли. В чистом виде нет практически ни одного результата ни одного действия обычных существ.




> Здесь нет никаких 50/50 или 30/70 или каких-то других соотношений. Есть только 100/100. Один человек создаёт благоприятную почву для неблагих намерений других.


Извините, бред. Именно пятьдесят на пятьдесят. Причины могут созреть только если есть остальные условия. Если остальных условий нет, то как бы ни старалось существо стать богатым или освободиться от какой-то ноши, это не получится. И тут зависит не только от его личной кармы, но и от других участников процесса. Почитайте ламрим своей школы. Там достаточно ясно сказано про причины и плоды.




> В буддизме Махаяны не просто так говорится про особые качества бодхисаттв. Истинные бодхисаттвы являют собой почву только для реализации благих намерений других. Поэтому они защищены. И даже если происходит с ним что-то ужасное, например убийство, то для них это является очень большим скачком в развитии.


Цитаты в студию. Из сутр. Только не надо про чёрного дротика. Там в истории было продолжение с получением негативного плода.




> Вы защищаете эту среду, потому что эта среда может дать и благие плоды. Поэтому надо не уничтожать среду, а очистить её от тех элементов, которые питают неблагое в других. Такая трансформация - одна из практик бодхисаттвы. Бодхисаттва должен помогать другим взращивать их благие семена, не вкладывая никаких усилий в взращивание неблагих семян.


Бодхисаттва? Должен? Тема не про бодхисаттв. Возвращайтесь к теме.




> Если высшей ценностью является благо других, то надо решить для себя: отстаивание авторского права - это помощь в развитии других или условия для их деградации?


Это помощь в развитии других тоже. А условия для их деградации - это показываемое вами - он сам виноват, что у него воруют. остальное, в виду отсутствия логики и странных представлений, читать просто не стал. Тут вся ваша речь сводится не тому, что воровать и обманывать паршиво, а к тому, что если кто-то ворует и пр. - виноват объект, с которым совершаются все эти действия. переставайте оправдывать то, чего оправдывать не стоит.

----------

Фил (15.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Моя традиция не запрещает мне ничего.
> Напишу крупно: В МОЕЙ ТРАДИЦИИ НЕТ НИКАКИХ ЗАПРЕТОВ!
> Но моя традиция предупреждает: у любого поступка будут последствия. Решай сам.


И Вы решили обманывать?
Потому что это не так плохо как убивать старушек или расчленять кошек?

----------


## Буль

> Есть естественные потребности. Еда относится к ним. Если человек не имеет источников еды, то - не являясь архатом - он пойдёт на неблагой поступок для её обретения.
> Задача общества в этом случае - иметь возможность минимально прокормить человека, дать ему кров для ночлека и минимально необходимую одежду.


Ну, тогда этому человеку должно быть достаточно того, что я ему лично напою "Травиату" и перескажу "А зори здесь тихие" (в ролях). Не имея средств для оплаты товара или услуги, он не вправе требовать себе бесплатной белужьей икры или HD-видео с последнего модного шоу, Вы не находите?

----------

Neroli (15.10.2012), Won Soeng (15.10.2012), Фил (15.10.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В МОЕЙ ТРАДИЦИИ НЕТ НИКАКИХ ЗАПРЕТОВ!


И даже при принятии Прибежища нет запрета принимать Прибежище в мирских богах и других непросветлённых существах?

----------

Фил (15.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Моя традиция не запрещает мне ничего.
> Напишу крупно: В МОЕЙ ТРАДИЦИИ НЕТ НИКАКИХ ЗАПРЕТОВ!
> 
> Но моя традиция предупреждает: у любого поступка будут последствия. Решай сам.


Извините, мне просто интересно про традицию: означает ли это, что в Вашей традиции учитель не будет предпринимать никаких запретительных мер к новоиспечённому Раскольникову, когда тот будет рассказывать ему о каждом новом убийстве старухи-процентщицы? "У любого поступка будут последствия. Решай сам." -- и всё?

----------

Фил (15.10.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Воровством называют получение чего-либо принадлежащего другому человеку без его на то согласия. 
Если Вы что-то получили и тот, кто является владельцем этого подтверждает, что он согласен с тем, что Вы это получили - воровства нет.
Если же Вы обманули человека и он не согласен с тем, что нечто Вам передал, значит Вы получили это без его согласия - и это уже воровство.

Вопрос всегда легко решается. Спросите у автора - можете ли Вы получить цифровую копию его произведения безвозмездно. Если он согласен - значит воровства нет.

Когда моим знакомым для исполнения номера на 9 мая во дворце культуры понадобилась качественная фонограмма песни Зары, я связался с ее директором и попросил эту фонограмму. Она была предоставлена с благодарностью

----------

Фил (15.10.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> У вас какая-то весёлая трактовка некоторых закономерностей. Вдобавок вы похоже считаете, что действует только одна причина, а не много. И сбрасываете при этом привычки многих других существ, которые также не угасли. В чистом виде нет практически ни одного результата ни одного действия обычных существ.


Я считаю, что если ситуация негативная, то она негативная целиком. Каждый в этой негативной ситуации играет свою негативную роль. Здесь нет чёрных и белых. Все будут чёрными. Если ситуация благая, то все будут белыми.




> Это помощь в развитии других тоже. А условия для их деградации - это показываемое вами - он сам виноват, что у него воруют.


Виноваты оба.





> И Вы решили обманывать?
> Потому что это не так плохо как убивать старушек или расчленять кошек?


Я ничего не решил.
Есть высшая цель (в иерархии ценностей). Всё остальное оценивается по этой высшей цели: способствует или не способствует её реализации.
Здесь нет норм, предопределённых выборов или фиксированных моделей поведения. Поэтому нет необходимости что либо решать или как-то определять для дальнейшего использования.





> Ну, тогда этому человеку должно быть достаточно того, что я ему лично напою "Травиату" и перескажу "А зори здесь тихие" (в ролях). Не имея средств для оплаты товара или услуги, он не вправе требовать себе бесплатной белужьей икры или HD-видео с последнего модного шоу, Вы не находите?


Вопрос в том, кто же требует?
Если ситуация: в одном месте лежит фильм за 300 руб., в другом - бесплатно. Вот если этого бесплатно нет и кто-то требует, чтобы было... Купи и распространяй бесплатно, если считаешь, что это принесёт пользу другим.





> И даже при принятии Прибежища нет запрета принимать Прибежище в мирских богах и других непросветлённых существах?


Принимайте, сколько влезет. Но помните о последствиях отказа исключительности Трём Драгоценностям.





> Извините, мне просто интересно про традицию: означает ли это, что в Вашей традиции учитель не будет предпринимать никаких запретительных мер к новоиспечённому Раскольникову, когда тот будет рассказывать ему о каждом новом убийстве старухи-процентщицы? "У любого поступка будут последствия. Решай сам." -- и всё?


Именно так. Решайте сами.
Есть учитель, который с высоты своего опыта может указать на то, что является более ценным, а что следует избегать. При необходимости он с высоты своего опыта может дать объяснения, почему он считает именно так.
Но в моей традиции никто не будет ставить в жёсткие рамки: никогда ни при каких условиях не поступай так.
Если человек не понимает пагубности этого поступка, то через пару недель он забудет эти наставления. Только внутреннее понимание способно менять поведение. Внешние запреты могут бороться только с внешними условиями, не давая неблагому семени прорасти. Но оно всё равно найдёт способ себя реализовать.

----------


## Фил

> Можно ли найти обоснование "авторскому праву" в Дхарме??


Резюме Вам: меняйте традицию с "нет" на "Карма Кагью" и сможете найти обоснование в Дхамме чему угодно.

----------

Буль (15.10.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я считаю, что если ситуация негативная, то она негативная целиком. Каждый в этой негативной ситуации играет свою негативную роль. Здесь нет чёрных и белых. Все будут чёрными. Если ситуация благая, то все будут белыми.


Я считаю? А что считает ламрим и сутры с тантрами?




> Виноваты оба.


Супер. Нет слов. Нелогично. И опять не основывается ни на сутрах, ни на тантрах. Извините, но вы написали бред.




> Принимайте, сколько влезет. Но помните о последствиях отказа исключительности Трём Драгоценностям.


Передергивание. И опять безосновательное. Был задан вопрос. Вы решили от него уйти. Типичный слив вместо прямого ответа.
Похоже дальнейший разговор может перейти плавно к трактовкам учения в рамках ассоциации ККАПОН.
Засим отписываюсь, благо разговаривать можно с теми, кто сравнительно адекватно понимает учения. Можете считать это грубостью, но в данном случае будет констатация факта на основании ваших высказываний

----------

Фил (15.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Вопрос в том, кто же требует?
> Если ситуация: в одном месте лежит фильм за 300 руб., в другом - бесплатно. Вот если этого бесплатно нет и кто-то требует, чтобы было... Купи и распространяй бесплатно, если считаешь, что это принесёт пользу другим.


Вы считаете что лишение автора и книгоиздателя вознаграждения за их труд принесёт им пользу?

Я умею вскрывать дверные замки. Вы считаете нормальным, если я буду ходить и вскрывать двери квартир по принципу "заходите, кто хотите"? Или выложить в интернет пин-коды к банковским картам? Безусловно же, что это принесёт кому-то пользу!




> Именно так. Решайте сами.
> Есть учитель, который с высоты своего опыта может указать на то, что является более ценным, а что следует избегать. При необходимости он с высоты своего опыта может дать объяснения, почему он считает именно так.
> Но в моей традиции никто не будет ставить в жёсткие рамки: никогда ни при каких условиях не поступай так.
> Если человек не понимает пагубности этого поступка, то через пару недель он забудет эти наставления. Только внутреннее понимание способно менять поведение. Внешние запреты могут бороться только с внешними условиями, не давая неблагому семени прорасти. Но оно всё равно найдёт способ себя реализовать.


Я поражён подходу Карма Кагью к таким вопросам. Хочешь совершить теракт? Да никаких проблем, решай сам. Я тебе, конечно, прочитаю УК и Дхарму, а дальше... вай кон диос, амиго!

----------

Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Передергивание. И опять безосновательное. Был задан вопрос. Вы решили от него уйти. Типичный слив вместо прямого ответа.
> Похоже дальнейший разговор может перейти плавно к трактовкам учения в рамках ассоциации ККАПОН.


Всё правильно. Именно сливом это и является.
На вопрос, как правильно: так или эдак, - ответом будет: по ситуации.
Оправдание это любым поступкам? Безусловно.
Почему же тогда используется именно такой ответ? Потому что любой поступок повлечёт за собой последствия.

Тем, кому важно совершать благие поступки и избегать неблагих - тем даётся учение о совершении благого и несовершении неблагого.
Тем, кому важно понять зависимость своей текущей жизни от совершённых ранее поступков и зависимость своего будущего от совершаемых сейчас поступках - учение о том, что каждый поступок влечёт за собой соответствующие последствия.




> И даже при принятии Прибежища нет запрета принимать Прибежище в мирских богах и других непросветлённых существах?


Прямым ответом будет: Есть, но...

И это "но...", в котором объясняется, что такое ограничение, запрет, в чём его смысл и так далее, перевешивают любые слова, которые были перед ним. Будь то "есть, но..." или "нет, но...".
Мир не чёрный и не белый, и не чёрно-белый. Мир - серый.

----------


## Greedy

> Я умею вскрывать дверные замки. Вы считаете нормальным, если я буду ходить и вскрывать двери квартир по принципу "заходите, кто хотите"? Или выложить в интернет пин-коды к банковским картам? Безусловно же, что это принесёт кому-то пользу!


Поэтому для Вас важнее учение о совершении благих поступков и несовершении неблагих.
Потому что если у Вас есть понимание, к каким плодам лично для Вас в этой и будущих жизнях приведут эти действия, то Вы стали бы по-другому смотреть на то, следует их совершать, или нет.





> Я поражён подходу Карма Кагью к таким вопросам. Хочешь совершить теракт? Да никаких проблем, решай сам. Я тебе, конечно, прочитаю УК и Дхарму, а дальше... вай кон диос, амиго!


Конечно. Потом сиди пожизненно. Потом несколько бесчисленных кальп варись в различных адах. Потом бесчисленное количество кальп живи голодным духом и животным. И ещё бесчисленное количество кальп живи человеком, у которого нет никакой возможности даже услышать хоть что-то о Дхарме.
Вперёд. Это твой выбор? Это действительно твой осознанный выбор? Если это так, если это действительно осознанный выбор, то никакой учитель не сможет переубедить о такого шага.

----------


## Буль

> Поэтому для Вас важнее учение о совершении благих поступков и несовершении неблагих.
> Потому что если у Вас есть понимание, к каким плодам лично для Вас в этой и будущих жизнях приведут эти действия, то Вы стали бы по-другому смотреть на то, следует их совершать, или нет.


Ну, вот Вам и ответ на то, нужно ли давать людям бесплатный доступ к тому, что имеет выраженную ценность и ограниченную доступность. У Вас же есть понимание, к каким плодам лично для Вас в этой и будущих жизнях приведут эти действия? Уверен, что есть.




> Конечно. Потом сиди пожизненно. Потом несколько бесчисленных кальп варись в различных адах. Потом бесчисленное количество кальп живи голодным духом и животным. И ещё бесчисленное количество кальп живи человеком, у которого нет никакой возможности даже услышать хоть что-то о Дхарме.
> Вперёд. Это твой выбор? Это действительно твой осознанный выбор? Если это так, если это действительно осознанный выбор, то никакой учитель не сможет переубедить о такого шага.


Не знаю, я, вероятно, не такой продвинутый в философии Карма Кагью. Я бы настучал в полицию даже на собственного брата, если бы уверен, что он действительно сделал осознанный выбор теракта. По крайней мере люди остались бы живы. Да и на брате убийства не было бы.

Беспрепятственно отпускать человека совершать теракт потому, что это его "осознанный выбор" -- для меня аморально.

Вспомнилась история с Унабомбером. Знаете, как его поймали?

----------

Сергей Ч (15.10.2012), Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Ну, вот Вам и ответ на то, нужно ли давать людям бесплатный доступ к тому, что имеет выраженную ценность и ограниченную доступность. У Вас же есть понимание, к каким плодам лично для Вас в этой и будущих жизнях приведут эти действия? Уверен, что есть.


Да, есть. Я понимаю нарушение авторских прав как обман.




> Беспрепятственно отпускать человека совершать теракт потому, что это его "осознанный выбор" -- для меня аморально.


А кто говорит о беспрепятственном отпускании?
Если ты знаешь о человеке, намеренном совершить теракт, и решаешь закрыть на это глаза - то это тоже неблагой поступок. И у него тоже будут последствия.

Речь же шла о личностном восприятии: я принимаю учение о карме, но при этом сознательно иду на неблагой поступок. В этой ситуации, увы, изменить что-то нельзя. Пока последствия неблагого поступка не станут для данного человека неприемлемыми, пока избежание этих последствий не станет важнее возможной пользы от совершения этого поступка.

И так с любым поступком: от банальной лжи и бессмысленных разговоров до совершения терактов с многочисленными жертвами.
Всё что можно - это показать возможные последствия.

----------


## Буль

> Да, есть. Я понимаю нарушение авторских прав как обман.


Ну, вот и договорились.




> Речь же шла о личностном восприятии: я принимаю учение о карме, но при этом сознательно иду на неблагой поступок. В этой ситуации, увы, изменить что-то нельзя.


Можно. Не умеете сами -- полиция Вам поможет.




> Всё что можно - это показать возможные последствия.


Значит, Будда был не прав, когда поубивал разбойников на корабле? Можно было лишь "показать возможные последствия"?

----------

Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

Кстати, надо заметить, что издатели тоже зачастую злоупотребляют своими смежными правами. У меня есть Практический учебник гармонии Римского-Корсакова (20-е издание с 1912 года), на котором постыдно красуется значок (с) издательства с целым абзацем: "Все права защищены. Никакая часть книги не может быть воспроизведена... без письменного разрешения владельцев"  :Confused:

----------

Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Значит, Будда был не прав, когда поубивал разбойников на корабле? Можно было лишь "показать возможные последствия"?


Речь о том, что возможные последствия для бодхисаттвы не стали причиной отказа от поступка.
Всё та же иерархия ценностей: что важнее: спаси человеческие жизни или избежать ада? Бодхисаттва выбрал ад, чтобы спаси человеческие жизни.
И можно сколько угодно смотреть на эту ситуацию, любое её понимание сведётся к тому, что, всё-таки, важнее. Ни белое лучше чёрное, а понимание того, от чего зависит деление на белое и чёрное.

----------


## Буль

> И можно сколько угодно смотреть на эту ситуацию, любое её понимание сведётся к тому, что, всё-таки, важнее. Ни белое лучше чёрное, а понимание того, от чего зависит деление на белое и чёрное.


Согласен. Для меня важнее избежать теракта, для Вас -- дать человеку свободу творить всё, что угодно. Мне, конечно, эту позицию не понять, но и переубедить Вас я, очевидно, не смогу. Поэтому, останемся при своих?

----------

Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Дисциплина - это осознанная необходимость.
Бодхисаттва видит ум террориста, видит ум вора, видит ум обманщика. Как он видит такой ум? Видит как обуславливающие факторы, видит как неведение этих обуславливающих факторов, видит как неправильное поведение, вследствие такого неведения. Поэтому у Бодхисаттвы не рождается гнев, не рождается страсть, не рождается пренебрежение тем, что он видит. Бодхисаттва может помочь уму обратить внимание на обуславливающие факторы, на их непостоянство, тем самым прекращая их.

Говорится, что отбросивший нож мясник - уже Будда.

----------


## Greedy

> Согласен. Для меня важнее избежать теракта, для Вас -- дать человеку свободу творить всё, что угодно.


У меня цель - не свобода творить всё, что угодно, а свобода, позволяющая осознано взращивать благие качества.

Свобода творить всё, что угодно, - это снятие личной ответственности.
Свобода, позволяющая осознанно взращивать благие качества, - это принятие полной ответственности на себя за свои поступки.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Речь же шла о личностном восприятии: я принимаю учение о карме, но при этом сознательно иду на неблагой поступок.


Странно, а я вот наоборот всегда думал, что сознательно на неблагой поступок идёт тот, кто не принимает учение о карме! ) Ну или тот, кто действительно видит и знает, что тот или иной неблагой поступок будет меньшим злом, если его не совершить, т.е. нужно быть бодхисаттвой хотябы первого бхуми. ) 

И вот когда не имея действительной реализации, человек начинает вести себя как махасиддха, то всё кончается тем, что воззрение остаётся лишь идеей, а в поведении нет разницы между хорошим и плохим. Это именно то, что Падмасамбхава имел в виду, говоря: _"Поведение теряется в воззрении"._




> В этой ситуации, увы, изменить что-то нельзя.


Так учили Нигатхи. Надо ли говорить, что Будда не разделял подобные воззрения? )

----------

Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Моя традиция не запрещает мне ничего.
> Напишу крупно: В МОЕЙ ТРАДИЦИИ НЕТ НИКАКИХ ЗАПРЕТОВ!.


Вспомнилась песня:

"Сидели с другом и пили вино
 Занимаясь этим делом довольно давно
 По комнате клубами плавал никотин
 И к концу подходил мой запас лёгких вин.

 Мой друг сказал: "Мы с тобою Бодхисаттвы"
 Я ответил: "Да, но нам пора в магазин".

 Вперёд, вперёд, Бодхисаттва, вперёд
 Вперёд, Бодхисаттва, вперёд
 Вперёд, Бодхисаттва, вперёд
 Вперёд, Бодхисаттва, нам с тобой пора в магазин.

 В магазине мы купили две бутылки вина
 Но скоро выпили и их до дна."

----------

Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей, сознательно грешить (идти на неблагой поступок) - значит не имея обусловленности к действию, все же совершать действие на благо других существ. А благо для существ оно всегда относительно. У каждого существа своя граница добра и зла и при том - довольно произвольная. Поэтому то, что для одних - безусловное добро, для других - безусловное же зло. Ввести абсолютную границу добра и зла можно только полностью нейтрализовав отношение к чему бы то ни было как к добру и как к злу. 

Поэтому очень важны примеры, когда Бодхисаттва совершает безнравственный поступок из великого сострадания (убивает кота или разбойников, обманывает охотника и т.п.)
Нравственность важна на пути, как часть пути. Но не стоит думать, что нравственность универсальна. По этой причине Будда вносил новые и новые правила в Винаю и не дал ее сразу и целиком. По этой причине возникали вопросы, что делать с винаей. По этой же причине так важны слова Будды о том, что наивысшими личностями он считает тех, кто "пребывают, являясь сами себе островом", а не просто следуют винае и дхамме.
Вот, из Гиланасутты http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm



> Поэтому, Ананда, будьте сами себе островом, сами себе прибежищем, не имея иного прибежища; [живите] с Дхаммой в качестве острова, с Дхаммой в качестве прибежища, не имея иного прибежища. И как, Ананда, монах пребывает, являясь сам себе островом… не имея иного прибежища? Вот, Ананда, монах пребывает в созерцании тела в теле, будучи старательным, бдительным, осознанным, устранив жажду и неудовольствие в отношении мира. Он пребывает в созерцании чувств в чувствах… ума в уме… феноменов в феноменах, будучи старательным, бдительным, осознанным, устранив жажду и неудовольствие в отношении мира.
> Те монахи, Ананда, что есть сейчас или появятся, когда я уйду, которые пребывают, являясь сами себе островом… не имея иного прибежища - именно эти монахи, Ананда, будут для меня наивысшими среди тех, кто занимается практикой

----------


## Ондрий

> Вопреки бытующему мнению отношение к авторскому праву даже у специалистов весьма неоднозначно, вот, что к примеру думает об авторском праве Артемий Троицкий – известный музыкальный критик и журналист:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Также одним из известных критиков закона об авторском праве является Рюичи Сакамото – известный японский музыкант, композитор, рекорд-продюсер, писатель, актёр, активист, и к тому же буддист. Он, как и Троицкий, считает, что закон об авторских правах – это устаревшее явление в наш информационный век. Более подробно его позиция изложена здесь._
> 
> 
> Я же присоединяюсь к озвученному мнению специалистов.


Но как тогда монетизировать производство медиа-контента? А ведь это именно цикл производство-потребление-прибыль как и для автомобилей, смартфонов и т.д.? Это рыночный процесс. Владельцы прав будет до последнего стоять на своем - т.к. это потеря реальной прорвы бабла. 

Мне-то вся эта ахинея с коммерческой музыкой-литературой побоку, так даже лучше, т.к. хотя бы станет явно поменьше мусора на аудио-видео-бумаго-носителях, ибо будет не выгодно раскручивать поющие трусы, результаты "работы" пишущих лит-негров и т.д.. Но это - утопия. Думается мне, что законы будут еще больше ужесточать невзирая на заламывания рук общечеловеков и борцунов за всякие права - и это выгодно будет всем (кроме потребителя).

----------


## Сергей Ч

> У каждого существа своя граница добра и зла и при том - довольно произвольная. Поэтому то, что для одних - безусловное добро, для других - безусловное же зло. Ввести абсолютную границу добра и зла можно только полностью нейтрализовав отношение к чему бы то ни было как к добру и как к злу.


Тем не менее, есть список 10 неблагих деяний и Пять обетов мирянина. Поэтому "добро и зло" в буддимзе - это благое и неблагое (kusala и akusala), а правильное на них различение, это мудрость (prajna).

Отличие буддийского понимания добра и зла от веры в добро и зло в том, к чему и как эта оценка применяется, в отсуствии абстрактного добра и зла -- в буддизме добро или зло относится к поведению, а для верующего, кроме этого, ещё может быть абстракция, предмет веры, нечто добро или зло, потому что он верит, что это так и не иначе.

Нравственность - это один из факторов Благородного Восьмеричного Пути. Чтобы ум мог объединиться в сосредоточении, необходимо воздерживаться от неблагих действий телом и речью, чтобы они не стали инструментами загрязнений. Нравственное поведение служит изначальным средством для очищения ума. 

Конечно воздержание от неблагих поступков  должно быть осознанным, а не просто системой запретов (что больше подходит для определения аскетизма). Не зря ведь Срединный путь начинается с развития Праивльных взглядов. Для новичка этот фактор выступает в качестве рассуждения. Он объясняет причины существования человека, страдания, болезни, старения, смерти, существования жажды, злобы, невежества. Он придаёт направленность и силу всем остальным семи факторам. Понимание правильных взглядов побуждает человека вести добродетельную жизнь, в соответствии с ними.

А Greedy, как я понял, предлагает развивать нравственность методом проб и ошибок. Т.е. по его мнению  недостаточно проанализировать то или иное деяние, чтобы осознать его пагубность, и отказаться от его совершения, но нужно обязательно его совершить, авось образумимся. )
Но в Ассу сутте Будда утверждает, что по мере блуждания в сансаре мы пролили слёз больше, чем воды в четырёх океанах, т.е. никаких выводов мы всё это время не могли сделать, следовательно нужен иной подход.

----------

Богдан Б (17.10.2012), Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> А Greedy, как я понял, предлагает развивать нравственность методом проб и ошибок. Т.е. по его мнению  недостаточно проанализировать то или иное деяние, чтобы осознать его пагубность, и отказаться от его совершения, но нужно обязательно его совершить, авось образумимся. )


И на каком же основании Вы сделали такой вывод?

----------


## Neroli

> Не имея средств для оплаты товара или услуги, он не вправе требовать себе бесплатной белужьей икры или HD-видео с последнего модного шоу, Вы не находите?


Когда-то давно одна бабулька из супермаркета пыталась украсть балык. Её конечно поймали, в кутузке она плакалась, что пенсию не платят ,есть нечего. Все кто был в курсе этой истории, не могли понять почему с голодухи воруют балык, почему не хлеб. Мне тоже до сих пор не ясно.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Когда-то давно одна бабулька из супермаркета пыталась украсть балык. Её конечно поймали, в кутузке она плакалась, что пенсию не платят ,есть нечего. Все кто был в курсе этой истории, не могли понять почему с голодухи воруют балык, почему не хлеб. Мне тоже до сих пор не ясно.


Т.е. если нет денег или жалко, то надо скачивать с торренов только дом-2, малахова и камеди-клаб а нормальную музыку и фильмы не имеешь морального права?  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Сергей Ч

> И на каком же основании Вы сделали такой вывод?


Могу и ошибаться, но вывод я сделал на основании этих Ваших слов:

"Речь же шла о личностном восприятии: я принимаю учение о карме, но при этом сознательно иду на неблагой поступок. В этой ситуации, увы, изменить что-то нельзя. Пока последствия неблагого поступка не станут для данного человека неприемлемыми, пока избежание этих последствий не станет важнее возможной пользы от совершения этого поступка."

----------


## Neroli

> Т.е. если нет денег или жалко, то надо скачивать с торренов только дом-2, малахова и камеди-клаб а нормальную музыку и фильмы не имеешь морального права? ))


на торрентах нет балыка. чипсы, семечки и попкорн. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Могу и ошибаться, но вывод я сделал на основании этих Ваших слов:
> 
> "Речь же шла о личностном восприятии: я принимаю учение о карме, но при этом сознательно иду на неблагой поступок. В этой ситуации, увы, изменить что-то нельзя. Пока последствия неблагого поступка не станут для данного человека неприемлемыми, пока избежание этих последствий не станет важнее возможной пользы от совершения этого поступка."


Здесь речь идёт всё также о понимании, а не о прямом действии.

В какой-то мере _сказка_, что поняв последствие неблагого поступка, мы отказываемся о его совершения.
На поведение влияет не знание, а иерархия ценностей. Иначе никто бы не шёл на убийство и самоубийство по религиозным мотивам. Инстинкт самосохранения брал бы верх. Невозможно было бы даже совершить самоубийство под влиянием эмоций.

Понимание последствий неблагих поступков позволяет осознанно сформировать систему ценностей. И уже эта система ценностей изменит поведение на очень глубоком уровне.

А подход "понял, что это плохо, что это ведёт в ад и отказался от совершения этих поступков" - это реакция неофита. Через пару недель энтузиазм угасает и старые ценности выправляют поведение в прежнее русло.
В реальности же нужно долго и тщательно разбираться со всем в своём поведении: что я делают и почему я это делаю? Либо встретить духовного учителя, чей пример неизгладимо повлияет на текущий образ жизни.

----------


## Ондрий

> на торрентах нет балыка. чипсы, семечки и попкорн.


Ну это места рыбные знать надо. Хотя я торренты не юзаю принципиально. ГК не позволяет.

----------


## Neroli

> Ну это места рыбные знать надо. Хотя я торренты не юзаю принципиально. ГК не позволяет.


Я к торрентам всегда относилась так: кто-то купил книжку и дал мне почитать. 
У меня было бы такое же отношение к балыку, если бы его воровали, а он все равно упорно оставался на полке.  :Smilie:

----------

SlavaR (15.10.2012), Богдан Б (17.10.2012), Дмитрий Белов (15.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я к торрентам всегда относилась так: кто-то купил книжку и дал мне почитать.


К торрентам вы должны поменять свое мнение - использование торрентов для закачки контента означает еще и распространенине контента - такова технология. Это не просто закачка.




> У меня было бы такое же отношение к балыку, если бы его воровали, а он все равно упорно оставался на полке.


К медиа-продуктам нельзя относиться так же. Вам не дали почитать книжку, вы ее незаконно отксерили и не купили. Медиа-контент != материальный товар, вам он не дается в собственность как купленная в магазине лопата или балык - вы именно *арендуете* право на просмотр/чтение/запуск_программ но не получаете их в полную собственность как лопату, которую вы можете сломать, подарить и т.д. Вот тут и происходит подмена или намеренная путаница понятий.

Однако если вы скопируете дизайн и технологию производства лопаты от Sony и будете продавать или иным образом распространять ее под другой маркой, а равно как и под маркой Sony - вы уже нарушаете авторские права на конструкцию и дизайн лопаты. Т.е. как если бы написали "белеет парус одинокий" и выдали бы это за свое произведение.

----------

Буль (15.10.2012), Фил (16.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> К торрентам вы должны поменять свое мнение - использование торрентов для закачки контента означает еще и распространенине контента - такова технология. Это не просто закачка.
> 
> К медиа-продуктам нельзя относиться так же. Вам не дали почитать книжку, вы ее незаконно отксерили и не купили. Медиа-контент != материальный товар, вам он не дается в собственность как купленная в магазине лопата или балык - вы именно *арендуете* право на просмотр/чтение/запуск_программ но не получаете их в полную собственность как лопату, которую вы можете сломать, подарить и т.д. Вот тут и происходит подмена или намеренная путаница понятий.


Вы лучше сравните медиа контент не с лопатой, а с книгой, или фильмом на DVD, которые мне могут дать почитать/посмотреть, а я их не ксерю\копирую, а возвращаю (удаляю нафиг с диска эту ерунду зачемявообщесталаэтосмотретьвернитеденьгиобманутымвкладчикам)
А если ОРТ показывает фильм, а я его смотрю но ничего никому не плачу?




> Однако если вы скопируете дизайн и технологию производства лопаты от Sony и будете продавать или иным образом распространять ее под другой маркой, а равно как и под маркой Sony - вы уже нарушаете авторские права на конструкцию и дизайн лопаты. Т.е. как если бы написали "белеет парус одинокий" и выдали бы это за свое произведение.


Тут нет возражений, но это другое.

----------


## Ондрий

> Вы лучше сравните медиа контент не с лопатой, а с книгой, или фильмом на DVD, которые мне могут дать почитать/посмотреть, а я их не ксерю\копирую, а возвращаю (удаляю нафиг с диска эту ерунду зачемявообщесталаэтосмотретьвернитеденьгиобманутымвкладчикам)


Как раз вы сравниваете медиа-контент с лопатой (с саморазмножающимся балыком). А это не правильно, т.к. это не материальный продукт, контроль над нелегальным распространением которого невозможно установить в силу специфики нематериальных объектов. Только законодательно. Я не говорю, что мне это нравиться как потребителю - все любят брать бесплатно. 

Поймите простую вещь - автор должен заработать, чтобы жить и продолжать этот контент создавать, это его работа. Вот из СССР все привыкли относиться к чужому или государственному, как к ничейному. В СССР все книги оплачивались государством - гонорары, производство, распространение. В рыночной экономике медиа-контент = товар. Вы его или покупаете или нарушаете. Таков закон. Давайте не будем смешивать исполнение закона и его этическую оценку.

Что касается оценки закона, то я считаю, что копирайты на ПО - полностью оправданы, это труд программистов за деньги. Если не нравиться - вперед к линуксу, там все бесплатно. Кино/видео/книги - время действия лицензии должно сокращаться до 2х-5ти лет, потом контент должен переходить в паблик и охраняться государством (запрет на присвоение авторства). Иначе будут всякие тролли типо RIAN, РАО и т.д. когда наказали каких-то ветеранов за распевание патриотических песен, на которые, как оказалось, имеются копирайты у каких-то подонков из РАО (мы знаем - каких).

Весь гиморой в этом вопросе в том, что в РФ нет нормальной системы платежей за медиа. Ну нет у нас такого как iTunes (кажется уже недавно заработало для аудио) или Amazon mp3/books. В РФ сложно что-то легально купить - сильный головняк. Я бы купил эти ср..ные (простите) мп3-шки или мувики если бы можно было бы их покупать нормально. И не надо предлагать имеющиеся сервисы - я не смотрю дебильные сериалы и не слушаю газманова с пугачевой. 

Сложность легальной покупки в РФ актуального (а не протухшего) контента и поддерживает гиперпирацтво.




> А если ОРТ показывает фильм, а я его смотрю но ничего никому не плачу?


Вы просто выполняете лицензионные правила - вы смотрите канал за который (его существование) заплатили рекламщики. Или канал Культура за который платит государство. Если вы запишете его и будете распространять (это ключевой момент - распространение!) то нарушите копирайты.

И эта.. не смотрите вы ОРТ. Лучше BBC, Культуру, спутниковые National Geographics, Discovery-*, Animal Planet, History. Пользы для мозга будет больше.


___
ЗЫ. Да, а все тут в курсе, что покупая даже вшивую флешку вы оплачиваете безбедную жизнь Режиссеру Всея Руси? (1%)

----------

Pyro (16.10.2012), SlavaR (16.10.2012), Митяй (15.10.2012), Фил (16.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Если вы запишете его и будете распространять (это ключевой момент - распространение!) то нарушите копирайты.


А чел, который посмотрит распростаненное, что нарушает?




> И эта.. не смотрите вы ОРТ. Лучше BBC, Культуру, спутниковые National Geographics, Discovery-*, Animal Planet, History. Пользы для мозга будет больше.


Да я вообще уже ничего не смотрю. От некоторых современных фильмов и передач у меня ощущение, что это авторы мне денег должны, за то, что с их мозгодрищем ознакомилась.

----------

Pyro (16.10.2012), SlavaR (16.10.2012), Zom (15.10.2012), Богдан Б (17.10.2012), Буль (16.10.2012), Леонид Ш (16.10.2012), Сергей Хос (16.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> А чел, который посмотрит распростаненное, что нарушает?


Смотря как он его добыл. Увы, я не проф. юрист Раньше по ГК было можно "для личного использования" (т.е. скачать без распространения, дома смотреть/читать/слушать), но кажется там в ГК недавно огородили и это.. в развитых европах/омеригах - за это однозначно эцих с гвоздями или без в зависимости от "ущерба" - бедную (в смысле малоимущую) девушку мать-одиночку показательно засудили в USA за несколько mp3-треков.



> Да я вообще уже ничего не смотрю. От некоторых современных фильмов и передач у меня ощущение, что это авторы мне денег должны, за то, что с их мозгодрищем ознакомилась.


Это уже обратная сторона тотальной грамотности. Вас же не так смущает бред, который несут люди вслух - к этому как-то привыкаешь. Ну вот тут они его просто записывают)))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2012)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Артемий Троицкий за свою жизнь ни одного объекта авторского права не создал…


Ошибаетесь, Фил. Троицкий является автором ряда произведений литературы и музыкального искусства, как минимум.




> Человек, который не разбирается ни в музыке, ни в журналистике. Его-то "творчество" нафиг никому и задаром не нужно.


Чтобы давать такие оценки с претензией на объективность необходимо быть как минимум специалистом в озвученных областях. Про некорректные обобщения о «нафиг никому не нужно» я умолчу по причине их абсурдности. Опережая Ваш вопрос о собственной компетентности, сообщу, что являюсь дипломированным специалистом в области менеджмента шоу-бизнеса.




> И то я не вижу, чтобы он свои графоманские "книжки-писюльки" бесплатно в сети раздавал.


Пока что ваши посты гораздо больше напоминают «графоманские писюльки».




> Вам бы понравилось если бы Вас сфотографировали на улице, а потом использовали бы фотографию, без вашего разрешения, в рекламе гей-такси?


Естественно не понравилось бы, даже несмотря на отсутствие гомофобии. Но разница между Статьей 152.1. ГК РФ об «Охране изображения гражданина» и Законом об авторском и смежных правах просто колоссальна, так что давайте не мешать «мух с котлетами».

----------


## Фил

> Ошибаетесь, Фил. Троицкий является автором ряда произведений литературы и музыкального искусства, как минимум.
> Чтобы давать такие оценки с претензией на объективность необходимо быть как минимум специалистом в озвученных областях.


Конечно, а Вам чтобы оценить работу стоматолога, в результате которой Вам разнесет пол-челюсти, надо быть как минимум специалистом в области стоматологии? Такие возражения называются "
А ты сперва сам добейся".
Я кстати тоже являюсь автором ряда произведений, только у меня, в отличие от А.Троицкого, хватает ума их никому не показывать.



И какой тираж у произведений Артемия Троицкого? И много он их продал, чтобы давать советы о том, что все должно быть бесплатно?

А что Вы Троицкого так защищаете, он Ваш друг или родственник что-ли? Тем более если Вы специалист.

Троицкий на полном серьезе пишет о "русском роке", который не стоит "ногтя с мизинца левой ноги Джимми Пейджа", и, если Вы специалист, Вам это прекрасно известно.
Это ограниченная тусовка-междусобойчик дилетантов и непрофессионалов.
Рок-звездами у нас считаются БГ, Макаревич, Науменко, которые не приложили ни малейших усилий к тому чтобы научится играть и петь ?!
А Троицкий является их провозвестником.

Где моя некорректность? Это кому то нужно, "творчество" Артемия Троицкого?

Да творчества и креатива больше у его однофамильца Сергея Троицкого (Паука), вот если бы он что-то подобное про копирайт сказал, я бы только повеселился.


PS Так у Вас есть объективные обоснования нарушения копирайта и что можно неплатить авторам, кроме цитат А.Троицкого?

----------


## Фил

А вот Ларс Ульрих, кстати, категорически не согласился бы с А.Троицким в вопросе бесплатного распространения.
И вот только Артемий Троицкий знает, кто-такой Ларс Ульрих,
а вот Ларс, боюсь о существовании г-на Троицкого не подозревает.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Т.е. Вы мне можете спеть репертуар Анны Нетребко? Или рассказать наизусть томик Пастернака? Но все таки, если я захочу перед сном прочитать пару стихотворений я куплю себе свою книгу.


То есть вы против того, чтобы я в кругу друзей, в теплой компании читал Пастернака? "Недайбог" они услышат из моих уст то, за что они должны заплатить денюжку, так?




> За счет чего я буду жить, если я напишу книгу, а ее вместо того чтобы покупать, будут раздавать бесплатно, без моего на это согласия?


Жить можно много за счет чего. Кому-то приятно покупать книги, кому-то приятно брать их почитать у друзей. Если я беру у друга книгу на почитать, я с совершенно чистой совестью не обязан платить за неё третьему лицу. А если я вдруг захочу переписать пару глав со стихами Цветаевой?

----------


## Фил

> То есть вы против того, чтобы я в кругу друзей, в теплой компании читал Пастернака? "Недайбог" они услышат из моих уст то, за что они должны заплатить денюжку, так?
> 
> Жить можно много за счет чего. Кому-то приятно покупать книги, кому-то приятно брать их почитать у друзей. Если я беру у друга книгу на почитать, я с совершенно чистой совестью не обязан платить за неё третьему лицу. А если я вдруг захочу переписать пару глав со стихами Цветаевой?


Но третье лицо - это же автор! Ну хорошо, Цветаева давно в Елабуге.
Современные российские поэты выпускают книги на свои собственные деньги тиражами в 500-1000 экземпляров.
Исключительно ради творчества.
А Вы, вместо того, чтобы купить у бедного поэта книжку, предпочтете взять ее бесплатно, чтобы не платить "третьему лицу" - самому же поэту, стихи которого Вам понравились?

Я вообще не понимаю такой извернутой логики.
Или поэты должны просить милостыню, а не продавать свои книги?

"Жить можно много за счет чего" - Пушкин жил именно за счет своих стихов, почему то.

Я например не могу найти книг Арво Метса, и  с удовольствием бы их купил.
И заплатил бы издателю "третьему лицу" за то что он взял на себя смелость это издать.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Увы, но мы живём в мире, в котором люди научились сохранять и передавать информацию без потери содержания. Противостоять этой возможности равносильно противостоять возможностям, которые люди намеренно создают и развивают.


Мы живем в мире, где люди научились выкапывать картошку. Противостоять выкапыванию картошки с вашего огорода равносильно противостоянию ......
Мы живем в мире, где люди научились открывать двери. Противостоять открыванию ваших дверей равносильно противостоянию .....
Мы живем в мире. в котором люди научились отбирать у детей конфетки. Противостоять отбиранию у ребенка конфетки равносильно противостоянию .....

----------

Дмитрий Белов (16.10.2012), Карма Палджор (16.10.2012), Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Автор живёт в мире, где люди обмениваются информацией друг с другом. Это естественный процесс.


Выращивающий картошку живет в мире, где картошка (как выращенная, так и украденная) продается. Это естественный процесс

----------

Дмитрий Белов (16.10.2012), Карма Палджор (16.10.2012), Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Нарушение договорённости.
> Вот если Вы их вытащите из моего кошелька или изымете с моего счёта без моего ведома - то это воровство.


Ошибаетесь. Воровством считается присвоение не принадлежащего вам, а будет ли это совершено путем мошенничества, кражи или бандитизма не имеет особого значения

----------

Карма Палджор (16.10.2012), Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Но третье лицо - это же автор!


То есть не имею права читать купленную книгу друзьям? как мило  :Smilie: 





> А Вы, вместо того, чтобы купить у бедного поэта книжку, предпочтете взять ее бесплатно, чтобы не платить "третьему лицу" - самому же поэту, стихи которого Вам понравились?


Нет нужды меня пристыживать. Если мне понравится что-то и я захочу почитать - я почитаю. И криминального или плохого в этом не вижу. Если мне кто даст почитать книгу - я так же совестью мучиться не буду, просто не вижу для этого причин. И если кто у меня книгу почитать попросит - так же. Когда книга хорошая - я или кто другой купит её чтобы периодически к ней возвращаться. Если нет возможности купить - скачает, и прочитает.




> Я вообще не понимаю такой извернутой логики.
> Или поэты должны просить милостыню, а не продавать свои книги?


Это в вашем понимании она извернутая. А на самом деле обычная житейская




> "Жить можно много за счет чего" - Пушкин жил именно за счет своих стихов, почему то.


Нет, нет.. не за счет стихов.




> Я например не могу найти книг Арво Метса, и  с удовольствием бы их купил.
> И заплатил бы издателю "третьему лицу" за то что он взял на себя смелость это издать.


Ваш личный выбор

----------


## Буль

> Ошибаетесь. Воровством считается присвоение не принадлежащего вам, а будет ли это совершено путем мошенничества, кражи или бандитизма не имеет особого значения


Имеет. Сроки разные  :Wink:

----------

Артем Тараненко (16.10.2012), Карма Палджор (16.10.2012), Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> То есть не имею права читать купленную книгу друзьям? как мило


Имеете. Если, конечно, друзья не будут возражать.  :Wink:  Вы не имеете права воспроизводить с целью коммерческого использования.

----------

Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Когда книга хорошая - я или кто другой купит её чтобы периодически к ней возвращаться. Если нет возможности купить - скачает, и прочитает.


Мне очень интересно будет посмотреть на Вас, как владельца личной библиотеки, у которого друзья взяли по книжечке и не вернули  :Smilie:  Изменится ли у Вас мнение о том, что есть воровство, а что есть благородное робингудство  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Нет, нет.. не за счет стихов.


 А за счет чего?
"Пушкин, нуждавшийся в деньгах и живший, главным образом, вообще от дохода со своих сочинений, поставил этот вопрос на практическую почву. Он не только не стыдился своего литературного заработка, не только не скрывал, что печатание его сочинений дает ему средства в жизни, но даже особенно настойчиво указывал на это, постоянно говоря, что он печатает свои стихи не для славы и похвал, но для денег."

----------


## Neroli

> Смотря как он его добыл. Увы, я не проф. юрист Раньше по ГК было можно "для личного использования" (т.е. скачать без распространения, дома смотреть/читать/слушать), но кажется там в ГК недавно огородили и это.. в развитых европах/омеригах - за это однозначно эцих с гвоздями или без в зависимости от "ущерба" - бедную (в смысле малоимущую) девушку мать-одиночку показательно засудили в USA за несколько mp3-треков.


Я поковырялась в инете не тему авторских прав и мне показалось, что в суд может подавать только тот, чьи права нарушены. Кто это существо в РФ, Коламбия пикчерс?
Ондрий, а почему вы мне хронически про матерей-одиночек примеры приводите? 




> Это уже обратная сторона тотальной грамотности. Вас же не так смущает бред, который несут люди вслух - к этому как-то привыкаешь. Ну вот тут они его просто записывают)))


Они его не просто записывают, они за него хотят денег. Вот что меня смущает.

----------


## Гьямцо

Защитникам современного законодательства об авторском праве советую посмотреть на свою чашку. С вас берут свои проценты те, кто ее изготовил? (а что, оригинальный дизайн!) Вы платите тем, кто создал на ней рисунок? Вы платите тем, кто создал ваши тапки? Ваши полотенца? Вы 50 лет платите архитектору, который споектировал ваш дом? Вы платите тому, кто создал ваш унитаз? Кто изобрел газовую плиту? Тостер? Чайник? Зубочистку?
Нет? Тогда сидите и не возникайте. 
Дело ведь в чем: все вещи или открытия, которые так или иначе возникают в этом мире, на самом деле является продуктом созидательной активности очень многих людей. Людей, которые учили этого "автора", начиная с младых ногтей. Которые воспитывали его. Которые поддерживали на должном уровне состояние науки. Образования. Которые кормили его, выращивали и готовили ему еду. И т.д. и т.п. Поэтому присвоение этого открытия себе-любимому и требование авторских отчислений – это и есть самый настоящий обман всего общества и пренебрежение его интересами. Ты считаешь это открытие своим? Тогда засунь его себе поглубже и никому не показывай. 

Дорогие люди, которые скачивают контент из сети и пр.! Если вы сами честно работаете, то, когда вы что-то скачиваете, вы берете то, что вам и так уже принадлежит. Если же кто-то пытается назначить вас ворами и обманщиками, знайте, что это и есть настоящие жулики и воры. Они пытаются залезть к вам в карман и запудрить вам мозги. Не поддавайтесь на провокации жуликов и воров.

Вот что по этому поводу думал недавно ушедший  С. П. Капица (надеюсь, никто не будет пытаться утверждать, что он, дескать, "ничего не создал"):



> Проблема  интеллектуальной  собственности  очень интересна. Я  занимаю,
> может быть, несколько революционную позицию в этом вопросе. Мне кажется, что
> понятие интеллектуальной собственности внутренне  противоречиво, потому  что
> вся  интеллектуальная   деятельность   человека   связана   с   тем,   чтобы
> распространять  ее как можно шире,  а  не  устанавливать  права  контроля  и
> собственности.
> 
>      Попытки оформлять  наиболее крупные достижения науки в качестве чьих-то
> открытий - это лишь способ удовлетворить самолюбие их авторов. На самом деле
> эти достижения принадлежат человечеству в целом.


 Полностью здесь http://lib.ru/COPYRIGHT/kapitsa.txt

----------

SlavaR (16.10.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Имеете. Если, конечно, друзья не будут возражать.  Вы не имеете права воспроизводить с целью коммерческого использования.


Объясните это тем, кто выступает против пиратства в виде торрентов и прочего.
Подавляющее большинство никакой коммерческой выгоды из этого действия не извлекает. Они бесплатно делятся тем, что у них есть, с другими.





> Ошибаетесь. Воровством считается присвоение не принадлежащего вам, а будет ли это совершено путем мошенничества, кражи или бандитизма не имеет особого значения


И что же я присваиваю, когда безвозмездно выкладываю скан имеющейся у меня книги?
Авторство книги? Нет. Я не заявляю, что я являюсь автором данной книги.
Права на распространение? Нет. Я не заявляю, что теперь обладаю теми или иными правами на распространение.

Я нарушаю соглашение о нераспространении. Т.е. это нарушение договорённости. Обман.

----------


## Фил

> Ваш личный выбор


Может быть Вы помните, в начале перестройки у выхода из метро "Кузнецкий мост" был такой эксперимент.
Поставили стойки с газетами, а сбоку была привинчена банка из оргстекла.
Надо было взять газету.
Положить в банку монету, равную стоимости газеты.
Такой вот простейший "автомат" по продаже газет.

А может это было социологическое исследование.
Так вот у 90% выбор был таков: газету взять, а деньги не положить  :Smilie: 

Такая житейская логика.

Михаил, конечно Вы можете и читать друзьям хорошие стихи, и переписывать их.  Об этом же никто не говорит.
Разговор о том, может ли автор получать роялти со своего творчества или нет?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Вот что по этому поводу думал недавно ушедший  С. П. Капица (надеюсь, никто не будет пытаться утверждать, что он, дескать, "ничего не создал"):
>  Полностью здесь http://lib.ru/COPYRIGHT/kapitsa.txt


 Сергей Петрович - Великий Человек.
Он по своему прав и убедителен.
Но говорит о совершенно о другом.
Он не призывает не платить авторам.

----------

Артем Тараненко (16.10.2012), Буль (16.10.2012), Карма Палджор (16.10.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Дело ведь в чем: все вещи или открытия, которые так или иначе возникают в этом мире, на самом деле является продуктом созидательной активности очень многих людей. Людей, которые учили этого "автора", начиная с младых ногтей. Которые воспитывали его. Которые поддерживали на должном уровне состояние науки. Образования. Которые кормили его, выращивали и готовили ему еду. И т.д. и т.п.


Отлично. Теперь пожалуйста откажитесь от заработной платы, выкиньте страховое свидетельство, напишите заявление в пенсионный фонд о том, что переводите все средства в Фонд мира и я с Вами полностью соглашусь  :Smilie:  Ваш же труд включает в себя труд многих людей, которые одевают Вас бесплатно, кормят вас бесплатно, перемещаетесь Вы тоже совершенно бесплатно. даже в сети сейчас сидите совершенно бесплатно  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (16.10.2012), Карма Палджор (16.10.2012), Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Разговор о том, может ли автор получать роялти со своего творчества или нет?


Сложный вопрос. Я плачу за платье и могу вернуть бракованное. Если продукты творчества - товар, то должна быть возможность вернуть не качественное. У потребителя тоже должны быть права. Не должен автор получать роялти с любого фуфла.

----------

SlavaR (16.10.2012), Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> И что же я присваиваю, когда безвозмездно выкладываю скан имеющейся у меня книги?
> Авторство книги? Нет. Я не заявляю, что я являюсь автором данной книги.
> Права на распространение? Нет. Я не заявляю, что теперь обладаю теми или иными правами на распространение.
> 
> Я нарушаю соглашение о нераспространении. Т.е. это нарушение договорённости. Обман.


Как я люблю объяснять устройство вселенной на сосисках. вы бы знали  :Smilie: ))))))))

А что присвоит человек, выкопавший у вас на огороде картошку и отдавший ее соседу совершенно бесплатно? он даже благородно приложит к этому свой совершенно бесплатный труд махания лопатой.

Для чистоты эксперимента вам стоит купить книгу и отдать ее, а не выложить. После первого десятка книг вы поймете в чем разница

----------

Буль (16.10.2012), Карма Палджор (16.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.10.2012), Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Сложный вопрос. Я плачу за платье и могу вернуть бракованное. Если продукты творчества - товар, то должна быть возможность вернуть не качественное. У потребителя тоже должны быть права. Не должен автор получать роялти с любого фуфла.


Для этого в магазине Вы имеете возможность полистать книгу, а в современных интернет-магазинах используется предпросмотр.

----------

Буль (16.10.2012), Карма Палджор (16.10.2012), Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Разговор о том, может ли автор получать роялти со своего творчества или нет?


Может. Кто сказал что не может. Но ... вот вопрос - попав ко мне, книга и её содержимое становятся моими или нет? То есть могу я распоряжаться книгой и её информацией по своему усмотрению? Выше был дан простой рецепт - не для коммерческого распространения.
Вот вам банальный пример - я озвучил книгу "Открывая врата сердца..." и выложил в открытый доступ. На самом деле, судя по вашим словам я сделал бооольшое преступление. Но я так не считаю. Я не просто с этого никакой выгоды не получил, я ещё попытался делать так, чтобы с этого выгоды не получили те, к кому в руки попадет озвучка.

----------

Богдан Б (17.10.2012), Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Для этого в магазине Вы имеете возможность полистать книгу, а в современных интернет-магазинах используется предпросмотр.


В таком случае платье тоже не должны брать обратно, потому что я имела возможность рассмотреть его до покупки. 
Книгу листать бесполезно, imho. Про трейлеры к фильмам я вообще молчу.

----------


## Фил

> Может. Кто сказал что не может. Но ... вот вопрос - попав ко мне, книга и её содержимое становятся моими или нет? То есть могу я распоряжаться книгой и её информацией по своему усмотрению? Выше был дан простой рецепт - не для коммерческого распространения.
> Вот вам банальный пример - я озвучил книгу "Открывая врата сердца..." и выложил в открытый доступ. На самом деле, судя по вашим словам я сделал бооольшое преступление. Но я так не считаю. Я не просто с этого никакой выгоды не получил, я ещё попытался делать так, чтобы с этого выгоды не получили те, к кому в руки попадет озвучка.


А Вы спросили у Аджана Брама разрешения? Он же еще пока не умер. Вряд ли он откажет.
Зато Ваша работа совсем по другому будет смотреться.

Вот у меня есть книга Venerable H.Gunatarama Mahathera "Mindfulness in plain english"
и там написано "permission to reporint for free distribution has been kindly granted by the author"

----------


## Гьямцо

> Сергей Петрович - Великий Человек.
> Он по своему прав и убедителен.
> Но говорит о совершенно о другом.
> Он не призывает не платить авторам.


Я тоже не призываю не платить совсем. Я лишь призываю платить по себестоимости, а не в 1000кратном размере. Проблема оплаты существует, и ее надо решать так, чтобы это было выгодно всему обществу, а не отдельным индивидуумам.

Что касается буддийской точки зрения, то если человек изобретает нечто такое, что приносит большую пользу многим людям, то посредством этого обретает большое кол-во заслуг. А жлобство и требование роялти эти заслуги уничтожает. 

Кстати, сами творцы в подавляющем большинстве случаев вполне бескорыстны. Закон об АП протолкнули, как известно, разного рода посредники (попросту жулики, спекулирующие на этом деле).

----------


## Фил

> В таком случае платье тоже не должны брать обратно, потому что я имела возможность рассмотреть его до покупки. 
> Книгу листать бесполезно, imho. Про трейлеры к фильмам я вообще молчу.


Так ведь ситуация то обратная, скачивают тонный, гигабайты музыки, книг.
Забивают ими ай-поды. Используют по нескольку раз в день в хвост и в гриву, потому что как раз нравится.
Но, как гусары, не платят!

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Может. Кто сказал что не может. Но ... вот вопрос - попав ко мне, книга и её содержимое становятся моими или нет? То есть могу я распоряжаться книгой и её информацией по своему усмотрению? Выше был дан простой рецепт - не для коммерческого распространения.
> Вот вам банальный пример - я озвучил книгу "Открывая врата сердца..." и выложил в открытый доступ. На самом деле, судя по вашим словам я сделал бооольшое преступление. Но я так не считаю. Я не просто с этого никакой выгоды не получил, я ещё попытался делать так, чтобы с этого выгоды не получили те, к кому в руки попадет озвучка.


Я бы с вами согласился. если бы Вы установили цену в половину-треть-одну десятую стоимости книги. собрали бы средства от каждого скачивания и передали их хотя бы на амортизацию оборудования издательства. В противном случае вы своровали мешок картошки и раздали его голодным. то что раздали - это хорошо. То, что своровали - плохо.

Странно, что Вы не понимаете того, что потакаете людям, стремящимся получить не принадлежащее им

----------

Буль (16.10.2012), Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Я тоже не призываю не платить совсем. Я лишь призываю платить по себестоимости, а не в 1000кратном размере. Проблема оплаты существует, и ее надо решать так, чтобы это было выгодно всему обществу, а не отдельным индивидуумам.


Вообще то закон рынка таков, что не хочешь - не покупай.
Иначе это похоже на обращение в суд профсоюза АЗС Америки с иском к Лукойл, которая продает им дорогой бензин.
Так не покупай у Лукойла, она либо цену скинет, либо разориться вот и все.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я тоже не призываю не платить совсем. Я лишь призываю платить по себестоимости


Почему-то вспомнилось

----------

Neroli (16.10.2012), Буль (16.10.2012), Карма Палджор (16.10.2012), Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Кстати, сами творцы в подавляющем большинстве случаев вполне бескорыстны. Закон об АП протолкнули, как известно, разного рода посредники (попросту жулики, спекулирующие на этом деле).


А как быть с теми, которые не бескорыстны? 
Воровать у них?
Все что плохо прибито считается общим?

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> А Вы спросили у Аджана Брама разрешения? Он же еще пока не умер. Вряд ли он откажет.
> Зато Ваша работа совсем по другому будет смотреться


Вы знаете, я такими вещами не заморочился. А следовало бы? Я украл чей-то кусок хлеба?




> и там написано "permission to reporint for free distribution has been kindly granted by the author"


На книгах много чего написано. Я такие мелочи не читаю.
Я кстати не вижу разницы между вашим "можно читать книгу друзьям" и "нельзя без разрешения озвучивать". А вдруг друзья послушав меня скажут "ну вот мы послушали, и хватит - покупать книгу не будем". То же ведь неправильно. И показывать им тоже нельзя. Вообще полумеры здесь неуместны.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> А как быть с теми, которые не бескорыстны? 
> Воровать у них?


У них никто и не ворует. С каких пор слово стало материальным эквивалентом денег?




> Все что плохо прибито считается общим?


Это уже прямое передергивание идеи.

----------

Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> В таком случае платье тоже не должны брать обратно, потому что я имела возможность рассмотреть его до покупки. 
> Книгу листать бесполезно, imho. Про трейлеры к фильмам я вообще молчу.


У меня есть такая шустрая девочка, которая умудряется выйти в этом платье, затем хитро обратно привинтить все ценники и сдать обратно платье :Smilie:  При этом очень умело аргументирует, почему принесла и носит крайне аккуратно. Отпарит-отгладит, даже и не видно.


Выработала метод для себя. Книги покупаю только буддийские - смотрю на авторов и примерно знаю, насколько они хорошие книги пишут. Потом несу домой, читаю, если книга на мой взгляд полезная - иду и оптом покупаю еще - либо даю читать, либо даю в библиотеку, либо лучший подарок - книга :Smilie: 

А так стараюсь все меньше покупать ненужных вещей, смотреть фильмов, а если приспичит - иду на официальные сайты - через год выпуска фильма. Что касается буддийской литературы и фильмов - полагаю, большинство их выложены во благо всех существ, и если книгу не купить никак - то можно ее прочесть и даже порекомендовать ссылку друзьям. Тут, мне кажется, уже авторы должны позаботиться, сделав так, чтобы люди не нарушали их права. Если можно купить - смотрим, где. 

Но проблема именно в том, что буддийские книги выходят малыми тиражами и потом их уже вообще не купить - не переиздаются. Так что тут уже люди не виноваты - все равно им не купить, как бы ни старались. Все равно, как убедилась, большинство предпочитает читать книги, а не напрямую в инете - глазки болят. Я беру электронную книгу только в дорогу. Перекачала туда книги, кторые у меня и так есть купленные. Не думаю, что это преступление. Я уже один раз их купила.

Надеюсь, что те, кто это выложил, - позаботились о том, чтобы не нарушались авторские права и не парюсь слишком этим.... Если есть подозрения - просто не пользуюсь. 

Правда, дочери тут понадоблись диски в фильмами Just Dance, так пошла у метро в киоске - дали. Говорю - лицензионная? - говорят, -лицензионная. Я и не проверяла. Даже не знаю, как это сделать. Я ей и ноты для сакса ищу в инете бесплатные - в жизни не разберусь, что там в этих случаях с авторским правом, если это Элла Фицжеральд....

Да и вообще, - в большинстве случаев и не узнать, что ты ешь ворованные сосиски.....сосед на даче припер в подарок мешок картохи - и не дознаешься. Может, с государственного поля... Но это, думаю, уже его проблема.

----------

Буль (16.10.2012), Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Вы знаете, я такими вещами не заморочился. А следовало бы? Я украл чей-то кусок хлеба?


Ну знаете, Вы Аджана Брама уважаете я думаю? Почему бы у него не спросить?
Это же было бы здорово послушать Вашу озвучку, которую благословил сам автор.




> На книгах много чего написано. Я такие мелочи не читаю.
> Я кстати не вижу разницы между вашим "можно читать книгу друзьям" и "нельзя без разрешения озвучивать". А вдруг друзья послушав меня скажут "ну вот мы послушали, и хватит - покупать книгу не будем". То же ведь неправильно. И показывать им тоже нельзя. Вообще полумеры здесь неуместны.


Публичное! Ключевое слово - публичное. Друзьям - можно.
Это все в документах детально описано.
Вы свою озвучку только друзьям раздаете?

----------


## Фил

> Правда, дочери тут понадоблись диски в фильмами Just Dance, так пошла у метро в киоске - дали. Говорю - лицензионная? - говорят, -лицензионная. Я и не проверяла. Даже не знаю, как это сделать. Да и вообще - в большинстве случаев и не узнать, что ты ешь ворованные сосиски.....


 Пема, все правильно абсолютно, Вы - пример для подражания.
Но утверждается то, что я мол знаю что эти сосиски ворованные, потому что я сам их своровал, потому что у продавца сосисок их и так много, потому что он вообще жулик и сволочь, а я - Робин Гуд. Потому что это не воровство - а восстановление справедливости и копирайтовый джихад.

----------


## Neroli

> Так ведь ситуация то обратная, скачивают тонный, гигабайты музыки, книг.
> Забивают ими ай-поды. Используют по нескольку раз в день в хвост и в гриву, потому что как раз нравится.
> Но, как гусары, не платят!


За всех гусаров не скажу, но я слушаю радио и ай-пода у меня нет. К выложенной к сети музыке так же отношусь. Словно кто-то крутит для меня. ))) Говорят так не хорошо относиться )))
Я понимаю, что мой вопрос ведет в неправильным выводам, но все равно спрошу, а где же умирающие с голоду музыканты? Есть значит какой-то надежный механизм получения денег за свое творчество. Это не к тому что не надо ни за что платить, а к тому что же именно у них украли?

----------

Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> У них никто и не ворует. С каких пор слово стало материальным эквивалентом денег?


А музыка?
А фотография?
А картина?
А коллаж?
А хореография?
А кино?

----------

Артем Тараненко (16.10.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> У меня есть такая шустрая девочка, которая умудряется выйти в этом платье, затем хитро обратно привинтить все ценники и сдать обратно платье При этом очень умело аргументирует, почему принесла и носит крайне аккуратно. Отпарит-отгладит, даже и не видно.


Не думаю, что из-за одной вашей девочки стоит закон о защите прав потребителей отменять. Надо её как бы случайно кофе обливать в новых платьях, раз она "ваша". ))

----------

Дмитрий Белов (16.10.2012), Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> За всех гусаров не скажу, но я слушаю радио и ай-пода у меня нет. К выложенной к сети музыке так же отношусь. Словно кто-то крутит для меня. ))) Говорят так не хорошо относиться )))
> Я понимаю, что мой вопрос ведет в неправильным выводам, но все равно спрошу, а где же умирающие с голоду музыканты? Есть значит какой-то надежный механизм получения денег за свое творчество. Это не к тому что не надо ни за что платить, а к тому что же именно у них украли?


Вы думаете что нет голодных музыкантов? Есть.
Я могу сказать за поэтов, писателей и фотографов.

Надежный способ получения доходов для музыканта - это концерты.
Но есть музыканты (разные электронные проекты например), которые не дают концертов, а только продают диски.
И они еще не умерли, они живут и работают, и конкретно Ваши деньги им не помешали бы.

Конечно Вы не будете ни в чем виноваты если Вы купите якобы "лицензионный" диск какой нибудь "Андрей Тропилло рекордс" (тот еще кадр, кстати), а музыкант ничего от этого не получит, а получит паразит Тропилло. Увы и ах.

Но другое дело если осознанно, целенаправленно, с какого-то помоечного сайта скачивате торрент.

Мне на Ленфильме даже диск с короткометражным фильмом записали, легально.
Я позвонил и сказал, что не могу найти его нигде, а правообладатель - они.
И ничего. Не перетрудился.

----------

Буль (16.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Я понимаю, что мой вопрос ведет в неправильным выводам, но все равно спрошу, а где же умирающие с голоду музыканты?


Переквалифицировались в офисных клерков.  :Frown:

----------

Neroli (16.10.2012), Артем Тараненко (16.10.2012), Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Вы думаете что нет голодных музыкантов? Есть.
> Я могу сказать за поэтов, писателей и фотографов.


Музыканты всякие бывают. Но есть ли их произведения среди тех, что гусары крутят постоянно в своих ай-подах? Я сомневаюсь. Если деятельность не приносит дохода - сделай её своим хобби и устройся на работу. Если кто-то не хочет работать, а хочет петь - это его выбор. Если людям нравится - они несут свои деньги на концерты.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Ну знаете, Вы Аджана Брама уважаете я думаю? Почему бы у него не спросить?
> Это же было бы здорово послушать Вашу озвучку, которую благословил сам автор.


Вот вы знаете, думаю Аджан Брахм не берет деньги за лекции. А что касается благословения... если оно для кого-то важнее - яя не буду протестовать, если он за ним отправится. Слово и смысл в данном случае мне важнее.





> Публичное! Ключевое слово - публичное. Друзьям - можно.


Кто сказал? А если не друзей приглашу - уже нельзя? Если на работе соберу в обеденный перерыв коллег и в течении недели им зачитаю Докинза?




> Это все в документах детально описано.


В документах на авторское право как раз написано, что я не могу передавать в любом виде книгу кому либо - вы просто невнимательно читали




> Вы свою озвучку только друзьям раздаете?


Всем. Считаю что те, кто берет у меня послушать (я ноты пишу, о том что это) мои друзья. Вы готовы оспорить?

----------


## Greedy

> А что присвоит человек, выкопавший у вас на огороде картошку и отдавший ее соседу совершенно бесплатно? он даже благородно приложит к этому свой совершенно бесплатный труд махания лопатой.


Вы знаете чем картошина отличается от книги? Картошину можно использовать только один раз. Книга же может использоваться неограниченное число раз.
Если есть желание уравнять их, то тогда цена картошины должна стремится к себестоимости, цена книги (в силу её неограниченности тиражирования) - к нулю.

----------


## Фил

> Если людям нравится - они несут свои деньги на концерты.


Не все музыканты концертируют.
Не все могут придти на концерт. 
Если брать для примера рок-музыку, то например группа "Led Zeppelin" не существует с 1980 года
на их концерт придти физически невозможно, даже если очень хочется.
Но и Плант, и Пейдж, и Джон Пол Джонс,  и наследники Джона Бонэма получают роялти от все еще продающихся многомиллионными тиражами дисков
(за исключением изданных "АнТроп рекордс")
и эти деньги позволяют им заниматься именно своим творчеством дальше и оплачивать ЖКХ.

----------


## Neroli

> Надежный способ получения доходов для музыканта - это концерты.
> Но есть музыканты (разные электронные проекты например), которые не дают концертов, а только продают диски.
> И они еще не умерли, они живут и работают, и конкретно Ваши деньги им не помешали бы.


Я не сомневаюсь, что не помешали бы. Только я не хочу ничего слушать ни за деньги ни за бесплатно. Побочный эффект от практики буддизма ))) Простите музыканты.

----------

Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> А музыка?
> А фотография?
> А картина?
> А коллаж?
> А хореография?
> А кино?


Вы ставите другую крайность. Мне это напомнило серию из Саус-Парка - "... вы посмотрите на этих несчастных знаменитостей!!! Он вот например не может купить своему сыну остров и вынужден ограничиться яхтой"
Мы ведь изначально подходили к вопросу - считается ли воровством, если я скопирую нечто исключительно для себя?
Смысл разговора в том, что электронное представление позволяет создать копию не отличимую от оригинала. Это в электронном пространстве. В материальном пространстве такого быть не может. Но деньги берутся не за копии, а единовременно затем чтобы окупить расходы. И на текущий момент это окупается. Но насколько мне известно, все споры делятся на три категории - мало писателю/фотографу и пр., мало издателю, копировщики зарабатывают деньги.

----------


## Фил

> Вот вы знаете, думаю Аджан Брахм не берет деньги за лекции. А что касается благословения... если оно для кого-то важнее - яя не буду протестовать, если он за ним отправится. Слово и смысл в данном случае мне важнее.


Так Вы думаете или он не берет?
Михаил, Вы меня удивляете. 
Так сложно разве связаться с Аджаном Брахмом?
Почему нет то?
Вы же даже не пытались, я так понимаю, а заочно все сами за уважаемого человека решили?

----------


## Фил

> Но деньги берутся не за копии, а единовременно затем чтобы окупить расходы.


А Вы можете подсчитать расходы писателя?!
Расходы на бестселлер Пушкина "Евгений Онегин" - тогда, это пачка бумаги, чернила и несколько перьев.
НУ может еще еда, съеденная во время написания.
Получите, Александр Сергеевич, распишитесь.

PS И не смотрите лучше South Park!  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (16.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> В документах на авторское право как раз написано, что я не могу передавать в любом виде книгу кому либо - вы просто невнимательно читали


Вероятно, я не внимательно читал. Приведите, пожалуйста, точную цитату этого утверждения из "документов на авторское право", будьте любезны!

----------


## Фил

> Вы ставите другую крайность. Мне это напомнило серию из Саус-Парка - "... вы посмотрите на этих несчастных знаменитостей!!! Он вот например не может купить своему сыну остров и вынужден ограничиться яхтой"


А Вы что-то имеете против того, чтобы люди покупали себе острова или яхты?
Легальная покупка яхты или даже острова (остров кстати не так дорого стоит, яхта дороже)
на честно заработанные деньги ни разу неблагим поступком не является.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Давно размышляю над тем, что такое воровство. Присвоение чужого без разрешения владельца.  В этом, думаю, нет разночтения. 

По идее, если ты покупаешь или пользуешься ворованным - не зная, что это ворованное, - проступка нет.

Считать, кто-сколько потратил на преобретение чего-то, что является его собственностью, во сколько это ему обошлось и его отношение к собственности - не наше дело. Это ЕГО вещь. Точка. Богат он - беден, плохой или хороший, жадный, щедрый, пострадает- нет, украл, убил за нее, - ЭТО ЕГО ВЕЩЬ. 

Значит, надо спросить разрешения попользоваться. Если оно дано - это не проступок. Если не дано - проступок.

По идее - владелец вещи должен ее макимально охранять, чтобы она не была бы украдена. Если же ее украли и перепродали - тем, кто не знает, что она сворована - проступка потребителя нет. Все равно воры будут воровать и перепродавать. Если же точно известно, что это ворованная вещь, - ее не надо преобретать и ею пользоваться, чтобы не поддерживать чужую безнравственность. Когда же нет возможности точно проверить - ворованная ли эта вещь - проступка тоже нет ею пользоваться.

Все в этом мире пронизано чьими-то авторскими правами, когда-то это было новизной и изобретением, за которые получили дивиденты, потом это разошлось везде, и удержать авторские права со временем часто просто невозможно. да и сами произведения и открытия обычно облагаются авторскими правами лишь на некоторое время - потом их устройство становится известным и имитируется со слегка измененными деталями. В марке джинсов меняется одна буква, - вот уже и другое авторство, хотя и ткань, и модель идентичны. И никто не может придраться.

И мне кажется, что все, чему уже более 10 лет - уже достояние человечества, тем более при современной науке и технике и распространении информации. Думаю, каждый предмет, которым мы пользуемся - был кем-то изобретен, в составе его есть элементы, изобретенные кем-то, а мы совершенно спокойно покупаем зубные щетки и не паримся - кто был их автор. 

Так что не надо слишком всем этим заморачиваться. Есть конкретное правило - подозреваешь, что поддерживаешь чью-то безнравственность - не пользуйся. Не подозреваешь - не будешь же докапываться каждый раз, жизни не хватит. Если хочешь что-то перепроизвести - ищи у кого можно получить разрешение на перепроизводство. Если что-то на рынке выпускается уже много лет - думаю, риск нарушить авторское право, купив сворованное у автора - невелик.

----------

Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Greedy

Чтобы квалифицировать нарушение соглашения о нераспространении как воровство, необходимо определить, что именно было украдено у изначального владельца. Что именно потерял владелец из того, что у него было, а в результате совершённого действия (воровства) он более не имеет?

----------

SlavaR (16.10.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Если же ее украли и перепродали - тем, кто не знает, что она сворована - проступка потребителя нет. Все равно воры будут воровать и перепродавать. Если же точно известно, что это ворованная вещь, - ее не надо преобретать и ею пользоваться, чтобы не поддерживать чужую безнравственность. Когда же нет возможности точно проверить - ворованная ли эта вещь - проступка тоже нет ею пользоваться.


Пем, а если точно известно, что человек купил пластику, оцифровал и выложил в свободный доступ? Или купил книжку, записал голосом стих оттуда и выложил?
В чем проступок, что он похитил? Упущенную выгоду украл? 

зы: блин, блин, блин надо к работе возвращаться, а то придется в переходах петь.

----------

Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Чтобы квалифицировать нарушение соглашения о нераспространении как воровство, необходимо определить, что именно было украдено у изначального владельца. Что именно потерял владелец из того, что у него было, а в результате совершённого действия (воровства) он более не имеет?


"— Если мы холодильник напрокат берем, он чей?
— Государственный.
— А мороз, который он вырабатывает, чей?
— Мороз наш, мы же его для мороза и берем."

(с) Кот Матроскин

А если серьезно, то владелец не имеет недополученную прибыль.
Вполне себе материальный объект, который Вы воруете.

А если Автор жив, но не ставил себе цель извлечение прибыли, то надо его об этом спросить.
Илья Кормильцев был в шоке от исполнения г-ном Бутусовым песен на его стихи на слете "Наших" в Селигере, и не бесплатно при том.

----------

Артем Тараненко (16.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> В чем проступок, что он похитил? Упущенную выгоду украл?


 правильно!
Хотите что-то озвучить - вот придумайте сами и озвучивайте сами.
No problem,

Если Автор умер более 70 лет назад - то права переходят в Общественное Достояние.
Можете озвучивать Пушкина, Ломоносова, Диккенса, Достоевского, исполнять Баха, Рамо, Моцарта.

И это тоже далеко не маленький список!  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вы знаете чем картошина отличается от книги? Картошину можно использовать только один раз. Книга же может использоваться неограниченное число раз.
> Если есть желание уравнять их, то тогда цена картошины должна стремится к себестоимости, цена книги (в силу её неограниченности тиражирования) - к нулю.


В истории с огородом и издательством цена картошки стремится в минус, а цена книги хоть что-то приносит автору и издательству. Хотя спросите любое издательство буддийской литературы и вы услышите, что благодаря таким вот Робинам Гудам издавать буддийскую литературу особого смысла не имеет. В ДО раньше была достаточно сильная школа переводчиков, выпускались книги, которые не имел возможности выпускать Меригар. Чем все закончилось? 8-й том Лонгсал не могут выпустить 3-й год по причине отсутствия средств. Приходится в первую голову пускать не серьезные произведения, требующие тщательной и длительной работы, многочисленных перепроверок, а то, что поможет разово быстро собрать денег на то, чтобы переводчики могли хоть сколько-то времени продержаться. Я недавно публиковал объявления директора ИШШ о сборе средств на поддержание важных проектов перевода тибетских текстов. После этого я уточнил у него какова была отдача от русскоязычного пространства. Ответ: "Несколько небольших денежных переводов". 

Озадачьтесь тем. чтобы собрать денег на бесплатную публикацию перевода Кангьюра Олега Филиппова. Соберите со своих друзей по червонцу. Там вопрос на несколько сотен тысяч рублей, зато будете гордиться тем. что облагодетельствовали миллион российских буддистов текстами, которые сейчас существуют только на тибетском. 

Пока я вижу рассуждения человека, который вложился в покупку лопаты и страшно горд тем, что своровал картошку, которая "сама выросла"

----------

Буль (16.10.2012), Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> А если серьезно, то владелец не имеет недополученную прибыль.
> Вполне себе материальный объект, который Вы воруете.


С каких пор недополученная прибыль - это материальный объект? И сколько же она в граммах?

----------


## Фил

> С каких пор недополученная прибыль - это материальный объект? И сколько же она в граммах?


Если она в России - то в рублях.
Наличные деньги - вполне себе материальный объект.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> С каких пор недополученная прибыль - это материальный объект? И сколько же она в граммах?


Я конечно понимаю, что в КК другие Будды, но что непонятного в указании "не бери не принадлежащее тебе"? Вам принадлежит книга, ее и отдавайте, продавайте, но *не воруйте ее содержимое*. Возможно я просто родился до исторического материализма и что-то за это время изменилось  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Если она в России - то в рублях.
> Наличные деньги - вполне себе материальный объект.


Поправочка - это эквивалент  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> В истории с огородом и издательством цена картошки стремится в минус, а цена книги хоть что-то приносит автору и издательству. Хотя спросите любое издательство буддийской литературы и вы услышите, что благодаря таким вот Робинам Гудам издавать буддийскую литературу особого смысла не имеет. В ДО раньше была достаточно сильная школа переводчиков, выпускались книги, которые не имел возможности выпускать Меригар. Чем все закончилось? 8-й том Лонгсал не могут выпустить 3-й год по причине отсутствия средств. Приходится в первую голову пускать не серьезные произведения, требующие тщательной и длительной работы, многочисленных перепроверок, а то, что поможет разово быстро собрать денег на то, чтобы переводчики могли хоть сколько-то времени продержаться. Я недавно публиковал объявления директора ИШШ о сборе средств на поддержание важных проектов перевода тибетских текстов. После этого я уточнил у него какова была отдача от русскоязычного пространства. Ответ: "Несколько небольших денежных переводов".


К сожалению я знаком с работой некомерческих организаций, и знаю, какую роль в их существовании занимает фандрайзинг.
А также знаком как с этим дело обстоит в России, и далеко не только в буддийских или религиозных сообществах.

Ответ на озвученную претензию:



> Озадачьтесь тем. чтобы собрать денег на бесплатную публикацию перевода Кангьюра Олега Филиппова. Соберите со своих друзей по червонцу. Там вопрос на несколько сотен тысяч рублей, зато будете гордиться тем. что облагодетельствовали миллион российских буддистов текстами, которые сейчас существуют только на тибетском.


Деньги и ресурсы надо искать не в своём кругу, а на стороне. И только так.
Ни одна некоммерческая организация, способная выдавать хоть какой-то результат длительное время, не существует за счёт собственных членов.

А теперь спросите тех, кто занимается организацией приездов учителей, различных курсов, выпуском литературы. Как они решают финансовые вопросы?

----------


## Greedy

> Я конечно понимаю, что в КК другие Будды, но что непонятного в указании "не бери не принадлежащее тебе"? Вам принадлежит книга, ее и отдавайте, продавайте, но *не воруйте ее содержимое*. Возможно я просто родился до исторического материализма и что-то за это время изменилось


Как я могу своровать содержимое?
Содержимое есть у каждого, кто обладает книгой в том или ином виде.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Деньги и ресурсы надо искать не в своём кругу, а на стороне. И только так.


Так сделайте это, оплатите труд автора и раздайте бесплатно. Если вы этого не сделали, вы украли. Все просто, на самом деле

----------

Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А теперь спросите тех, кто занимается организацией приездов учителей, различных курсов, выпуском литературы. Как они решают финансовые вопросы?


Мне не надо спрашивать. В хорошие времена я сам это делал и приглашал людей бесплатно послушать, к примеру, Рангрига Ринпоче. И для меня услышать от Коли Ахмерова, покормленного в ресторане "спасибо за подношение пищи" было большей наградой. чем если бы табличку с моим именем повесили на музей Рерихов, потому, что я знаю, что Коля, который берет много за свои переводы на самом деле получает к себе отношение худшее. чем отношение к блохастой собаке в подворотне. 

Поверьте, когда вы потратите свою десятку тысяч долларов на то, чтобы кто-то бесплатно получил Учение, Вы немножко по-другому будете смотреть на свое робингудство.

----------

Карма Палджор (16.10.2012), Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Чтобы квалифицировать нарушение соглашения о нераспространении как воровство, необходимо определить, что именно было украдено у изначального владельца. Что именно потерял владелец из того, что у него было, а в результате совершённого действия (воровства) он более не имеет?


Greedy, вероятно, я Вас удивлю, если расскажу, что переуступка прав на объект (в частности, это покупка), бывает не только безусловной, но и с обременением. При безусловной переуступке Вы можете делать с объектом всё, что Вам заблагорассудится. Например, можно купить ботинки и прибить их на ворота. Но, если объект был обретён Вами с обременением -- Вы обязаны соблюдать условия бремени. Например, Вам могут продать квартиру с обременением пожизненного проживания в ней старушки, картину, с обременением надлежащего содержания и хранения, собаку, с обременением обеспечения условий её жизни. Если Вы не согласны с исполнением бремени -- Вы не в праве вступать в права собственника относительно этого объекта. То же самое и с CD дисками, книгами и т.п.: законом об охране авторских и смежных прав на них наложено обременение в способах их использования. Дальше, надеюсь, не нужно раскрывать тему?

Да и просто по жизни: если человек просит не копировать его произведение, почему я должен позволять себе игнорировать его просьбу?

Высоцкий, например, не любил, когда кто-то исполнял его песни. Разумеется, за исключением тех случаев, когда он сам это разрешал. Он говорил: "Зачем им нужно перепевать мои песни? Пусть напишут свои, и поют!".

----------

Ho Shim (16.10.2012), Артем Тараненко (16.10.2012), Карма Палджор (16.10.2012), Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> По идее - владелец вещи должен ее макимально охранять, чтобы она не была бы украдена.


По идее владелец не обязан охранять свои вещи. На практике -- да, он вынужден предпринимать такие действия. Но по идее нужно просто не брать чужое, вот и всё. И охранять не нужно будет. Но, как мы видим, даже на буддийском форуме не всем это понятно  :Frown:

----------

Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Поверьте, когда вы потратите свою десятку тысяч долларов на то, чтобы кто-то бесплатно получил Учение, Вы немножко по-другому будете смотреть на свое робингудство.


Я говорю о другом.
То, что Вы говорите, то, что Вы принимали участие в организации своими деньгами, своим трудом - это одна сторона. Та сторона, где Вы - часть команды, и организация происходит исключительно за счёт средств этой команды.

Я же говорю о другом. Я говорю о фандрайзинге.
Скольких публичных, знаменитых, финансово обеспеченных людей, так или иначе связанных с буддизмом, Вы знаете? Со сколькими из них у Вас (или у членов вашей команды) есть личный контакт? Скольких из них Вы считаете мог бы заинтересовать Ваш проект (издание каких-либо учений или приезд какого-либо учителя)?

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Так Вы думаете или он не берет?


Это моя уверенность. Например он для меня уже не будет уважаемым, если выясниться что он персонально для себя берет деньги за лекции.




> Так сложно разве связаться с Аджаном Брахмом?Почему нет то?


Для меня - да. У меня нет на это ни лишних средств ни времени.




> Вы же даже не пытались, я так понимаю, а заочно все сами за уважаемого человека решили?


Обязан? Я лично вас не ограничиваю связаться с ним, а затем подать в суд на меня от его имени - опять таки, это ваш персональный выбор

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я говорю о другом.


Потому, что Вы сами никогда не привозили за свои Учителя, не издавали за свои книги. Сначала сделайте это, как это сделал, к примеру, я, а потом рассказывайте, к примеру, мне, как это стоило бы сделать  :Smilie:  Пока вы за 3 копейки купили то, что создали другие люди и побежали делиться с этим человечеством. Вы не побежали к автору спросить что он сегодня кушал и кушал ли вообще, потому что он лох и сам виноват. потому. что родился в эру сканеров и интернета. Станьте лохом и ваше представление о мире изменится  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (16.10.2012), Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Это моя уверенность. Например он для меня уже не будет уважаемым, если выясниться что он персонально для себя берет деньги за лекции.


У части Тхеравады, вероятно. также свои будды, которым бесплатно предоставляют залы. бесплатно поставляют бумагу и станки. на которых трудятся миллионы маленьких обезьянок Ханумана  :Big Grin:

----------

Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Если Вы не согласны с исполнением бремени -- Вы не в праве вступать в права собственника относительно этого объекта.


Но если я вступил в права собственника с обременением и нарушил условия обременения, то я не совершал кражи. Я совершил нарушение условий обременения.
Мне же пытаются впаять воровство.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> А Вы что-то имеете против того, чтобы люди покупали себе острова или яхты?
> Легальная покупка яхты или даже острова (остров кстати не так дорого стоит, яхта дороже)
> на честно заработанные деньги ни разу неблагим поступком не является.


Явно как не является неблагим поступком, если я прочитаю нескольким людям данное, приобретенное законным путем произведение. Не находите?

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> У части Тхеравады, вероятно. также свои будды, которым бесплатно предоставляют залы. бесплатно поставляют бумагу и станки. на которых трудятся миллионы маленьких обезьянок Ханумана


Вы читаете очень внимательно что я написал? мне сомнительно.
читаем ещё раз _если выясниться что он персонально для себя_

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вы читаете очень внимательно что я написал? мне сомнительно.
> читаем ещё раз _если выясниться что он персонально для себя_


Скажите, во фразе "не бери не принадлежащее тебе" где содержится оговорка для себя или для страждущего?

----------

Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы читаете очень внимательно что я написал? мне сомнительно.
> читаем ещё раз _если выясниться что он персонально для себя_


А пока не выяснится, берем без просу, качаем. Типа нас не предупредили (а часто и просто предупреждения не видят, хотя ясно написано может быть)... А самим спросить значит - что-то не позволяет? Написать никак? Через кого-то другого спросить - тоже никак?

----------

Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Но если я вступил в права собственника с обременением и нарушил условия обременения, то я не совершал кражи. Я совершил нарушение условий обременения.
> Мне же пытаются впаять воровство.


Хорошо, если все признают переквалификацию Ваших действий с ст. 158 УК РФ (Кража) на ст. 146 УК РФ (Нарушение авторских и смежных прав) Вас это устроит?

----------

Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Neroli

История на тему когда с копии копии автор хочет денег, напоминает мне наше гос-во и налог на доходы физ лиц. Организация выплачивает вам з/п удерживая и уплачивая в бюджет 13%. Но если вы на эти деньги что-то купите у другого физ. лица, оно должно с этих денег тоже заплатить 13%. Где справедливость? С этих сумм 13% уже уплочено, сколько можно!!

----------


## Greedy

> Пока вы за 3 копейки купили то, что создали другие люди и побежали делиться с этим человечеством. Вы не побежали к автору спросить что он сегодня кушал и кушал ли вообще, потому что он лох и сам виноват. потому. что родился в эру сканеров и интернета. Станьте лохом и ваше представление о мире изменится


Неужели я, действительно, именно этим и занимаюсь, и именно так думаю об авторах и прочем?

----------


## Greedy

> Хорошо, если все признают переквалификацию Ваших действий с ст. 158 УК РФ (Кража) на ст. 146 УК РФ (Нарушение авторских и смежных прав) Вас это устроит?


Нарушение авторских и смежных прав - это, в буддийской классификации, неблагой поступок являющийся обманом.
Тут же каждый первый пытается сказать, что это банальное воровство, оставление автора без средств к существованию и тому подобное.

----------

Neroli (16.10.2012), SlavaR (16.10.2012)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Вероятно, я не внимательно читал. Приведите, пожалуйста, точную цитату этого утверждения из "документов на авторское право", будьте любезны!


Есть такая статья http://www.internet-law.ru/law/kodeks/gk_4_70.htm#a1274
но чтение всего произведение друзьям сюда не укладывается

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> А пока не выяснится, берем без просу, качаем. Типа нас не предупредили (а часто и просто предупреждения не видят, хотя ясно написано может быть)... А самим спросить значит - что-то не позволяет? Написать никак? Через кого-то другого спросить - тоже никак?


Я вас лично и персонально не ограничиваю спросить. Вы пытаетесь пробудить мою гражданско-правовую совесть? бесполезно - уверен что можно считать, будто у меня её нет. Опять таки, совершенно не буду против, если вы выдвинете против меня иск. Даже более того, предлагаю забанить меня на данном форуме, как пропагандиста и реализатора противоправных действий. 
Забавно, что я не против закона как такового, но в данном случае, никому и ничего не должен, а если кто-то мечтает проявить рвение в правде - категорически соглашусь и буду ждать повестки в суд.
Я так понимаю, что все просто жаждут свалиться в пропасть склочничества наподобие американских судебных болот. А ля "Apple vs... - вы крали у нас патент на круглое колесо"

----------


## Буль

> Есть такая статья http://www.internet-law.ru/law/kodeks/gk_4_70.htm#a1274
> но чтение всего произведение друзьям сюда не укладывается


Следовательно, передавать кому-либо купленную Вами книгу Вы можете без проблем.

----------

Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я вас лично и персонально не ограничиваю спросить. Вы пытаетесь пробудить мою гражданско-правовую совесть? бесполезно - уверен что можно считать, будто у меня её нет. Опять таки, совершенно не буду против, если вы выдвинете против меня иск.


Получаем что у вас вопрос не совести, а игнорирования предписаний Шакьямуни. С чем вас и поздравляю.

----------

Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Неужели я, действительно, именно этим и занимаюсь, и именно так думаю об авторах и прочем?


Прошу прощения, если был слишком жесток, когда крушил Ваши иллюзии  :Smilie:  Перечитайте на досуге слова Будды насчет того хорошо ли делать метту украденным и что такое украденное  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Нарушение авторских и смежных прав - это, в буддийской классификации, неблагой поступок являющийся обманом.
> Тут же каждый первый пытается сказать, что это банальное воровство, оставление автора без средств к существованию и тому подобное.


Для вас это будет обманом, а для тех кто воспользуется вашим обманом - воровством)

----------

Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Я вас лично и персонально не ограничиваю спросить. Вы пытаетесь пробудить мою гражданско-правовую совесть? бесполезно - уверен что можно считать, будто у меня её нет. Опять таки, совершенно не буду против, если вы выдвинете против меня иск. Даже более того, предлагаю забанить меня на данном форуме, как пропагандиста и реализатора противоправных действий. 
> Забавно, что я не против закона как такового, но в данном случае, никому и ничего не должен, а если кто-то мечтает проявить рвение в правде - категорически соглашусь и буду ждать повестки в суд.


Михаил, я думаю что большего, чем моральное осуждение, Вы на этом форуме не добьётесь. В конце концов, ущерб от Ваших действие не так уж велик, чтобы к Вам можно было применять ст. 146 УК РФ.

----------

Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Нарушение авторских и смежных прав - это, в буддийской классификации, неблагой поступок являющийся обманом.
> Тут же каждый первый пытается сказать, что это банальное воровство, оставление автора без средств к существованию и тому подобное.


Забавно, как ловко Вы перекладываете определения УК на "буддийскую квалификацию"  :Wink:

----------

Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Получаем что у вас вопрос не совести, а игнорирования предписаний Шакьямуни. С чем вас и поздравляю.


Нету-нету... откуда ж у меня совесть. Лишь бы вы были здоровы. Ведь в буддизме самое главное это не собой заниматься, а за другими подсматривать, у кого как проявляется совесть в соответствии с предписаниями Будды, так?
Кстати, а в чем лично у меня совести нет? В том, что я потратил свое время и деньги на озвучку произведения, за которое не получил ни копейки и которое по моему разумению принесет людям радость и счастье? Мне кажется, что пожалуй у пусть у меня в таком виде совести не будет, чем заниматься законодательной казуистикой.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> если кто-то мечтает проявить рвение в правде - категорически соглашусь и буду ждать повестки в суд.


 :Smilie:  Карма другие повестки высылает. Михаил, неужели Вы правда не понимаете. что кроме себя обманывать в данном случае некого?

----------

Буль (16.10.2012), Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Карма другие повестки высылает. Михаил, неужели Вы правда не понимаете. что кроме себя обманывать в данном случае некого?


Ну раз некого, тогда о чем разговор?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Нету-нету... откуда ж у меня совесть. Лишь бы вы были здоровы. Ведь в буддизме самое главное это не собой заниматься, а за другими подсматривать, у кого как проявляется совесть в соответствии с предписаниями Будды, так?


Вот и займитесь собой... в соответствии с предписаниями.




> Кстати, а в чем лично у меня совести нет? В том, что я потратил свое время и деньги на озвучку произведения, за которое не получил ни копейки и которое по моему разумению принесет людям радость и счастье? Мне кажется, что пожалуй у пусть у меня в таком виде совести не будет, чем заниматься законодательной казуистикой.


Михаил, такой термин как передергивание известен? Если да, то про отсутствие совести сказала вы, а не я. Я сказал про то, что потакая себе вы игнорируете предписания Шакьямуни. Разница чувствуется? Впрочем при таком подходе, который вы сейчас показываете, смело можете слова Шакьямуни называть частным случаем казуистики, к вам отношения не имеющей.

----------

Артем Тараненко (16.10.2012), Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Вот и займитесь собой... в соответствии с предписаниями.


Что и делаю каждый день. Но не вам меня судить в этом. Посему данный вопрос закрыт.




> Михаил, такой термин как передергивание известен? Если да, то про отсутствие совести сказала вы, а не я. Я сказал про то, что потакая себе вы игнорируете предписания Шакьямуни. Разница чувствуется?


Кроме того, что вы мне говорите, будто я потакаю себе, я нигде этого не слышал. Мне принять это как "истину в последней инстанции"?




> Впрочем при таком подходе, который вы сейчас показываете, смело можете слова Шакьямуни называть частным случаем казуистики, к вам отношения не имеющей.


То есть правильно ли я понимаю, что законодательство изобилующее, абсурдностью, вами принимается к исполнению на уровне законов Дхармы?

----------


## До

> Так можно не платить?


С моих слов такого не следует.

----------


## Greedy

> Перечитайте на досуге слова Будды насчет того хорошо ли делать метту украденным и что такое украденное


Цитирую:



> Нарушение авторских прав
> Международные стандарты в области авторского права, за которые выступает ЮНЕСКО, говорят, что нарушение авторского права равносильно воровству.
> Однако, на практике обвинение в нарушении авторского права рассматривается не как обвинение в краже, как вопрос "честного использования", при котором исследуется, мог ли владелец предмета создавать его копии для собственного использования или передачи/продажи другому лицу без выплаты компенсации владельцу прав.
> Следовательно, даже в случае "нечестного использования" отсутствуют факторы усилия и объекта, потому что при создании копии человек не завладевает чужим предметом, и не лишает владельца принадлежащей ему вещи.	
> Как максимум, владельцы авторского права могут заявить, что их лишили справедливой компенсации, но в соответствии с тем, что было рассмотрено выше, принцип компенсации не имеет право на существование в рамках этого правила.
> В терминологии Канона, случай нечестного использования может быть отнесён к одной из двух категорий: действия, направленные на неполучение прибыли владельцами авторского права или неправильные средства к существованию. Данные нарушения относятся к классу "дукката" в соответствии с общим правилом недопустимого поведения.
> Они могут также быть основанием для наложения дисциплинарного взыскания, такого как примирительная процедура или изгнание (см. том 2 глава 20 этой книги), которое община может установить, если сочтёт нарушение столь серьёзным, что тянет на подобное наказание.
> 
> Копирование компьютерного программного обеспечения.
> ...


Т.е., даже по приведённой Вами ссылке нет никаких оснований квалифицировать данный поступок как кража.

----------

SlavaR (16.10.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Что и делаю каждый день. Но не вам меня судить в этом. Посему данный вопрос закрыт.


Незаметно.




> Кроме того, что вы мне говорите, будто я потакаю себе, я нигде этого не слышал. Мне принять это как "истину в последней инстанции"?


Повторяю своё сообщение :



> Получаем что у вас вопрос не совести, а игнорирования предписаний Шакьямуни. С чем вас и поздравляю.


После вы заметили, что вас обвиняю в отсутствии совести. Чем не передергивание? А относительно того что у вас нет ни сил, ни желания списываться с кем-то на предмет отсутствия нарушений - так вы же сами сказал это для Бао. Это ведь самопотакание по сути. Кто хочет - ищет способы, кто не хочет - оправдания.




> То есть правильно ли я понимаю, что законодательство изобилующее, абсурдностью, вами принимается к исполнению на уровне законов Дхармы?


Вы неправильно понимаете. В частности вы только говорите о своем исполнении предписаний Дхармы, но по факту получается, что исполняете только то, что нравится. И по некоторой случайности то что вам не нравится может содержаться как в законодательстве, так и в Дхарме.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Незаметно.


Это не мои проблемы.




> А относительно того что у вас нет ни сил, ни желания списываться с кем-то на предмет отсутствия нарушений - так вы же сами сказал это для Бао.


Чтение через строчку не является правильным.



> Это ведь самопотакание по сути. Кто хочет - ищет способы, кто не хочет - оправдания.


Это глупая формулировка. Примеры опровергающие её я надеюсь вы не заставите меня производить.




> Вы неправильно понимаете. В частности вы только говорите о своем исполнении предписаний Дхармы, но по факту получается, что исполняете только то, что нравится. И по некоторой случайности то что вам не нравится может содержаться как в законодательстве, так и в Дхарме.


А вот это уже ваши личные и персональные понимания моих действий относительно учения. Опять таки - у меня другое мнение.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это не мои проблемы.


Вы можете утешать себя любыми способами. Он этого действие не изменится.




> Чтение через строчку не является правильным.


Показывайте пример своими действиями. Прочли же через строчку, что типа считаю что у вас нет совести? Смогли. Хотя про это не было сказано.




> Это глупая формулировка. Примеры опровергающие её я надеюсь вы не заставите меня производить.


Хотите сказать не самопотакание? 128 сообщение (начало), 108 (пример с выкладыванием и *вашим личным мнением*), 117 (про то какие указания в книгах вы не читаете, может быть считая недостойными замечания автора или редакции)...




> А вот это уже ваши личные и персональные понимания моих действий относительно учения. Опять таки - у меня другое мнение.


У вас другое мнение? О да. См. выше

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Показывайте пример своими действиями.


Не вам об этом судить, если уж вы начали обсуждать мои моральные качества, вместо исходного топика



> Хотите сказать не самопотакание?


Хочу сказать что нет. Иначе любое свое мнение на этом форме считалось бы самопотаканием, и работы у вас прибавилось раз в 1000 ... каждого одергивать в самопотакании.



> 108 (пример с выкладыванием и *вашим личным мнением*)


Ничего криминального в своем мнении? не находите?



> 127 (про то какие указания в книгах вы не читаете, может быть считая недостойными замечания автора или редакции)...
> У вас другое мнение? О да. См. выше


Вообще не мое сообщение.

----------


## Фил

> Я вас лично и персонально не ограничиваю спросить. Вы пытаетесь пробудить мою гражданско-правовую совесть? бесполезно - уверен что можно считать, будто у меня её нет.


К сожалению, уважаемый Аджан Брам, ученик уважаемого Аджана Чаа,
не использует e-mail,
а звонить мне ему в Австралию и обсуждать Вашу персону - это для Вас слишком большая честь.
Особенно после всего того, что Вы тут про него написали.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> К сожалению, уважаемый Аджан Брам, ученик уважаемого Аджана Чаа,
> не использует e-mail,
> а звонить мне ему в Австралию и обсуждать Вашу персону - это для Вас слишком большая честь.


 :Smilie: ) сейчас прольются мои демонические слезы разочарования. К вашему наверное сожалению выпрашивать прощения и ползать в ваших ногах у меня намерения нет.
Я вас немного разочарую - я в свое время писал в издательство два раза, и оно...не ответило мне. Посему не получится мне голову пеплом посыпать.

кстати 


> Особенно после всего того, что Вы тут про него написали


Расскажите, что же я криминального такого тут про него понаписал? Только давайте без придумок и произвольных выводов, а то уже Карма Палджор мне приписывает невесть что.

----------


## Фил

> ) сейчас прольются мои демонические слезы разочарования. К вашему наверное сожалению выпрашивать прощения и ползать в ваших ногах у меня намерения нет.
> Я вас немного разочарую - я в свое время писал в издательство два раза, и оно...не ответило мне. Посему не получится мне голову пеплом посыпать.
> кстати Расскажите, что же я криминального такого тут про него понаписал? Только давайте без придумок и произвольных выводов, а то уже Карма Палджор мне приписывает невесть что.


Михаил, это не смешно.
Я могу спросить в "Обществе Буддистов Западной Австралии" на тему озвучки и выкладывания в открытый доступ книги.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Я могу спросить в "Обществе Буддистов Западной Австралии" на тему озвучки и выкладывания в открытый доступ книги.


Ничего не имею против. Вопрос в том, что книга уже больше года как в открытом доступе. Но ваше мнение и мнение Общества я приму к размышлению.

----------

Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ну раз некого, тогда о чем разговор?


О том, что вы пытаетесь выставить воровство, как благое деяние.  :Smilie:  К Вам лично у меня никаких претензий. Для меня лично Вы изначально просветленное существо на абсолютном уровне, но это не значит, что на относительном уровне я не имею права указать Вам на ошибочность Ваших взглядов и нарушение заповеди мирянина не брать не данное ему  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> О том, что вы пытаетесь выставить воровство, как благое деяние.


Не пытался и не пытаюсь. 




> но это не значит, что на относительном уровне я не имею права указать Вам на ошибочность Ваших взглядов и нарушение заповеди мирянина не брать не данное ему


Когда вы лично станете признанным учителем ... тогда безусловно. Но пока что вы меня даже во лжи обвиняете безосновательно.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Цитирую:
> 
> Т.е., даже по приведённой Вами ссылке нет никаких оснований квалифицировать данный поступок как кража.


Ну давайте пр Белого бычка

"Adinnādānā veramaṇī sikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi.	Я принимаю правило воздерживаться от взятия того, что мне не дали."

В книге стоит копирайт? Следовательно, Вам не было дано права копирования и распространения. Точка  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Когда вы лично станете признанным учителем ... тогда безусловно. Но пока что вы меня даже во лжи обвиняете безосновательно.


Я вас не обвиняю во лжи. Ну если только не брать во внимание ложь самому себе  :Smilie:  Я (еще раз для невнимательно читающих) указываю на ошибочность Ваших взглядов.

----------

Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Ну давайте пр Белого бычка
> "Adinnādānā veramaṇī sikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi.	Я принимаю правило воздерживаться от взятия того, что мне не дали."
> В книге стоит копирайт? Следовательно, Вам не было дано права копирования и распространения. Точка


О как. Я привел ряд примеров абсурдности законов. К примеру по закону мы с любого носителя информации платим отчисления тов. Михалкову только на том основании, что мы имеем возможность скопировать на носитель что-то нелицензионное. Если я ничего незаконного не копирую, то выполняя сей закон, я формально соглашаюсь с тем что это делает кто-то другой, и я покрываю своими деньгами его преступления или потенциальные преступления. Вот вам и соучастие в краже во время исполнения закона.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> которое по моему разумению принесет людям радость и счастье


Один известный деятель буддизма в молодости тоже разбрасывал наркотики над городом, поскольку, по его разумению это несло людям радость и счастье  :Smilie:  Позже одумался

----------

Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Я вас не обвиняю во лжи. Ну если только не брать во внимание ложь самому себе  Я (еще раз для невнимательно читающих) указываю на ошибочность Ваших взглядов.


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....169#post515169
Чтобы ошибочность взглядов была продемонстрирована, вы по крайней мере должны её продемонстрировать. Где я взял что-то у кого-то или сказал что брать это хорошо?

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Один известный деятель буддизма в молодости тоже разбрасывал наркотики над городом, поскольку, по его разумению это несло людям радость и счастье  Позже одумался


Эммм... распространение Дхармы это наркотик? Вот уж не думал

----------


## Буль

*Уважаемые участники! Если в теме не прекратятся препирательства -- она будет закрыта.*

----------

Артем Тараненко (16.10.2012), Карма Палджор (16.10.2012), Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....169#post515169
> Чтобы ошибочность взглядов была продемонстрирована, вы по крайней мере должны её продемонстрировать. Где я взял что-то у кого-то или сказал что брать это хорошо?


Приношу извинения. Сейчас повторно просматривая правила нашел "Чтобы акт взятия неданного считался кражей, человек должен понимать, что предмет относится к категории неданных." Поскольку уважаемые оппоненты считают, что все вокруг колхозное, невозможно объяснить им, что своими действиями совершают воровство  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (16.10.2012), Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Приношу извинения. Сейчас повторно просматривая правила нашел "Чтобы акт взятия неданного считался кражей, человек должен понимать, что предмет относится к категории неданных." Поскольку уважаемые оппоненты считают, что все вокруг колхозное, невозможно объяснить им, что своими действиями совершают воровство


Вы из крайности в крайность. Почему сразу колхозное? Я выше сказал, что в цифровой век, когда человек платит фактически не за бумагу, определить что такое "своровал текст" будет весьма сложно. Давайте так - вы едете в метро, и поездка очень и очень долгая. Сосед читает маленькую но интересную книгу, и вы увлеклись за ним, через его руку. Вы своровали информацию или нет?

----------


## Greedy

> В книге стоит копирайт? Следовательно, Вам не было дано права копирования и распространения. Точка


Я не забираю это право. Право копирования и распространения остаётся у владельца.
То, что я делаю, квалифицируется как нечестное использование: друг разрешил мне пользоваться лопатой, но никому её не давать. Но я дал ей попользоваться третьему лицу.

Нравится Вам это или нет, но Вы дали ссылку, в которой не только говорится, что такое кража, но и комментируется пример именно с авторским правом:



> Нарушение авторских прав
> Международные стандарты в области авторского права, за которые выступает ЮНЕСКО, говорят, что нарушение авторского права равносильно воровству.
> *Однако, на практике обвинение в нарушении авторского права рассматривается не как обвинение в краже, как вопрос "честного использования"*, при котором исследуется, мог ли владелец предмета создавать его копии для собственного использования или передачи/продажи другому лицу без выплаты компенсации владельцу прав.
> Следовательно, даже в случае "нечестного использования" отсутствуют факторы усилия и объекта, потому что при создании копии человек не завладевает чужим предметом, и не лишает владельца принадлежащей ему вещи.	
> Как максимум, владельцы авторского права могут заявить, что их лишили справедливой компенсации, но в соответствии с тем, что было рассмотрено выше, принцип компенсации не имеет право на существование в рамках этого правила.
> *В терминологии Канона, случай нечестного использования может быть отнесён к одной из двух категорий: действия, направленные на неполучение прибыли владельцами авторского права или неправильные средства к существованию.* Данные нарушения относятся к классу "дукката" в соответствии с общим правилом недопустимого поведения.
> Они могут также быть основанием для наложения дисциплинарного взыскания, такого как примирительная процедура или изгнание (см. том 2 глава 20 этой книги), которое община может установить, если сочтёт нарушение столь серьёзным, что тянет на подобное наказание.


Если у меня никаких корыстных намерений по отношению к правообладателю нет, то моё "нечестное использование" есть использование "неправильных средств к существованию".


Нравится Вам этот факт или нет, но Вы можете продолжать настаивать на то, что нарушение авторских прав - это кража.
Просто по факту у нас есть следующее:
1. Ваша трактовка как кражы.
2. Трактовка источника, рассматриваемого как авторитетный комментарий по Дхарме, где говорится, что это "нечестное использование".

----------


## Буль

> 2. Трактовка источника, рассматриваемого как авторитетный комментарий по Дхарме, где говорится, что это "нечестное использование".


Кем рассматриваемого? Вами? Дхарма точно утверждает что (любое) использование того, что не дано добровольно, является кражей. В этом смысле Дхарма строже, чем УК.

----------

Артем Тараненко (16.10.2012), Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вы из крайности в крайность. Почему сразу колхозное? Я выше сказал, что в цифровой век, когда человек платит фактически не за бумагу, определить что такое "своровал текст" будет весьма сложно. Давайте так - вы едете в метро, и поездка очень и очень долгая. Сосед читает маленькую но интересную книгу, и вы увлеклись за ним, через его руку. Вы своровали информацию или нет?


Немножко не так. Если за время поездки я перенес книгу на цифровой носитель (переснял в смартфон), то украл. Какая разница бумажный носитель, или цифровой?

----------

Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> То, что я делаю, квалифицируется как нечестное использование


Я в последний раз вам повторяю (больше не буду), меня не интересует считаете ли вы воровством кражу, мошенничество или бандитизм. Воровством по определению Будды считается присвоение того, что вам не принадлежит (не данное вам)

----------

Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Немножко не так. Если за время поездки я перенес книгу на цифровой носитель (переснял в смартфон), то украл. Какая разница бумажный носитель, или цифровой?


Да я вроде конкретный вопрос задал. В моем случае вы переносите информацию визуально, в вашем - посредством электронных коммуникаций. Никакой разницы кроме способов.

----------

Neroli (16.10.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Я в последний раз вам повторяю (больше не буду), меня не интересует считаете ли вы воровством кражу, мошенничество или бандитизм. Воровством по определению Будды считается присвоение того, что вам не принадлежит (не данное вам)


Присвоение того, что не дано - есть кража. И я это признаю.

Но Вы так и не объяснили, что именно я ворую, когда переснимаю купленную мной книгу и даю почитать переснятое другим?
Или любое "нечестное использование" - это взятие того, что не дано?

----------


## Фил

> Да я вроде конкретный вопрос задал. В моем случае вы переносите информацию визуально, в вашем - посредством электронных коммуникаций. Никакой разницы кроме способов.


Если Вы пойдете на концерт, запомните все песни, а потом будете из напевать - это ничего.
Если Вы запишете их на диктофон - это тоже ничего (хотя делать это надо незаметно)
А вот если потом с диктофона нарежете CD или выложите запись в открытый доступ - то это называется bootleg.
И музыкантам это очень не нравится.
И заниматься такими вещами, это просто не уважать музыкантов, ни чьи концерты ты ходишь.

Если в метро едет человек с магнитофоном и на нем играет музыка, а Вы ее запишете на диктофон, и потом опять выложите - это тоже bootleg.

Это все может показатся натянутым и сложным, но критерий таков - если вы уважаете автора и его работу, то не будете ее бесконтрольно воспроизводить.
А если вы относитесь к автору, как барыги, которые торговали Джимми Хендриксом у магазина "Мелодия" на Ленинском, которые назвали свою деятельность "сдавать козлам пласты", то об уважении ни автора, ни потребителя тут речь не идет.

----------

Буль (16.10.2012)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Если Вы пойдете на концерт, запомните все песни, а потом будете из напевать - это ничего.


С музыкой сложнее. Но точно так же как я сказал - в способах передачи информации. С написанным все проще - способ передачи позволяет воспроизводить копию со 100%-й точностью. Поэтому я и сказал, что разницы между тем что вы прочитаете, или прочитаете и воспроизведете нет.
Либо нужно досконально определять носителей, каналы передачи и воспроизведения, а так же варианты взаимодействий этих сущностей, либо признать что это настолько не детерминированная область как хочется и все зависит от мнения и желалки человека судящего ситуацию.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> С музыкой сложнее. Но точно так же как я сказал - в способах передачи информации. С написанным все проще - способ передачи позволяет воспроизводить копию со 100%-й точностью. Поэтому я и сказал, что разницы между тем что вы прочитаете, или прочитаете и воспроизведете нет.


Правильно. Никакой разницы между тем, дадите ли вы книгу человеку на время или он ее у вас "замылит"  :Smilie:  Вы же помните ее содержание. Ведь так?

----------

Буль (16.10.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Но Вы так и не объяснили, что именно я ворую, когда переснимаю купленную мной книгу и даю почитать переснятое другим?


Содержимое

----------


## Greedy

> Содержимое


Я честно не понимаю, как я могу украсть содержимое книги.
Разве что я выкраду весь тираж, все рукописи и наброски, связанные с содержимым книги.

----------


## Тензин Таши

А вот если предположить , что некая богатая олигархическая организация купит/получит документ удостоверяющий своё право на солнечный свет или на небо. 
Тогда что все сразу станут ворами если посмотрят без купленного билетика, или не дай бох сфотографируют?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А вот если предположить , что некая богатая олигархическая организация купит/получит документ удостоверяющий своё право на солнечный свет или на небо. 
> Тогда что все сразу станут ворами если посмотрят без купленного билетика, или не дай бох сфотографируют?


Это нереализуемо. Другие богатые олигархические организации не дадут :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Правильно. Никакой разницы между тем, дадите ли вы книгу человеку на время или он ее у вас "замылит"  Вы же помните ее содержание. Ведь так?


Нет не так. Когда я сотру у себя информацию - она будет в уникальном виде доступна другому человеку. В противном случае я остаюсь при "своих" и ничего не теряю кроме гордости. Это всё равно что гонять мальчишек, которые не платят, но подглядывают в щель балагана.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Содержимое


Проще выражаясь информацию. А дальше что? Я могу вернуть информацию, если она мне не понравилась или её качество меня не устраивает? На неё распространяется гарантия? Она может испортиться?
В этом случае, когда мы информацию приравниваем к материи, следует ожидать совершенно справедливого возмездия тому, кто подглядывает через плечо с целью почитать книгу

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Мне однажды довелось получить диск с наглядным объяснением элементов Йоги. Владелица этого диска получила два диска, заплатив за них. Один - себе, второй прилагался бесплатно, чтобы она на время давала ознакомиться другим, а потом бы диск возвращался бы к ней и новые люди могли бы ознакомиться. Если они хотели, то могли сделать небольшое подношение любому дхармическому проекту. Так лама решил.

----------

Буль (16.10.2012), Фил (17.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Проще выражаясь информацию. А дальше что? Я могу вернуть информацию, если она мне не понравилась или её качество меня не устраивает? На неё распространяется гарантия? Она может испортиться?
> В этом случае, когда мы информацию приравниваем к материи, следует ожидать совершенно справедливого возмездия тому, кто подглядывает через плечо с целью почитать книгу


А вы ее можете стереть полностью в своем уме? :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я честно не понимаю, как я могу украсть содержимое книги.
> Разве что я выкраду весь тираж, все рукописи и наброски, связанные с содержимым книги.


Это книга. Это тоже книга, но в электронном виде. Содержимое одинаковое, носитель разный. Я достаточно доходчиво объясняю?

----------

Фил (17.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Это нереализуемо. Другие богатые олигархические организации не дадут


почему ж не реализуем... по-моему вполне...  вот скажем полезные ископаемые находящиеся глубоко в земле приносят мегаприбыль даже не государству с его гражданами а совсеm частным людям. хотя казалось бы нефть глубоко в земле как и небо над головой не пренадлежит никому или пренадлежит всем....

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Нет не так. Когда я сотру у себя информацию - она будет в уникальном виде доступна другому человеку. В противном случае я остаюсь при "своих" и ничего не теряю кроме гордости. Это всё равно что гонять мальчишек, которые не платят, но подглядывают в щель балагана.


Еще раз повторюсь, купите пачку книг, раздайте их желающим и вы поймете в чем разница. Лучше, конечно, будет если вы возьмете полный проект. Запишете, переведете, издадите/оцифруете и после этого раздадите людям. Так будет нагляднее затратная часть. Я понимаю, что это также тяжело объяснить, как и что такое сладкое человеку, который никогда сладкого не ел. Нет опыта, нет понимания.

----------

Фил (17.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> почему ж не реализуем... по-моему вполне...  вот скажем полезные ископаемые находящиеся глубоко в земле приносят мегаприбыль даже не государству с его гражданами а совсеm частным людям. хотя казалось бы нефть глубоко в земле как и небо над головой не пренадлежит никому или пренадлежит всем....


Они выкупили участок в свое время, где были природные ископаемые или купили бизнес у других. Представляю, как метром будут мерять небо.....но вообще не исключено.... :Smilie:  Хотя никто не даст подобной власти соседу добровольно.

----------


## Greedy

> Это книга. Это тоже книга, но в электронном виде. Содержимое одинаковое, носитель разный. Я достаточно доходчиво объясняю?


Если я получу одну из этих книг, стащив в магазине или скачав с сервера, куда мне не давали доступа, то я совершу кражу.
Если же я купил книгу, но не буду соблюдать договорённости о её нераспространении, то я не краду книгу (или её содержимое), а нарушаю договорённость: нечестно использую честно приобретённое.

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Они выкупили участок в свое время, где были природные ископаемые или купили бизнес у других. Представляю, как метром будут мерять небо.....но вообще не исключено.... Хотя никто не даст подобной власти соседу добровольно.


— А с какой целью взимается плата?
— С целью капитального ремонта Провала, — чтобы… не слишком… проваливался!

----------

Bob (17.10.2012), Neroli (16.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Уверена, что эта идея обдумывалась, и не раз. Но если пока солнце и небо бесплатные, - наверно, не нашли способ ее осуществления.....

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Если я получу одну из этих книг, стащив в магазине или скачав с сервера, куда мне не давали доступа, то я совершу кражу.
> Если же я купил книгу, но не буду соблюдать договорённости о её нераспространении, то я не краду книгу (или её содержимое), а нарушаю договорённость: нечестно использую честно приобретённое.


Распространение - копирование текста и передача(продажа) другим. Если Вы даете просто почитать купленную в продаже книгу - это уже ваша собственность. И вы можете распоряжаться ею по желанию. Если же друзья ее начнут потихоньку копировать и передавать другим - это уже на их совести.

----------


## Greedy

Чтобы произошла кража, должен быть совершён акт взятия того, что не дано.
1. Если я покупаю книгу, то как бы я ей не пользовался, назвать какое-то использование кражой никак нельзя. Я получил книгу честным образом.
2. Если я получаю книгу от того, кто даёт её мне бесплатно, то это тоже никак нельзя назвать кражей, так как я получаю книгу честным образом: честным взаимоотношением с тем, у кого она есть, и мной.

Если же утверждается, что мне не было дано её содержимое, то что же я получаю вместе с книгой, если не её содержимое? Я честным образом получаю именно содержимое книги. Иначе, как я вообще могу читать книгу, если я не получил её содержимого?

----------

SlavaR (17.10.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

№198 Я не знаю как вам еще можно объяснить то, что очевидно.

----------

Буль (16.10.2012), Фил (17.10.2012)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Уверена, что эта идея обдумывалась, и не раз. Но если пока солнце и небо бесплатные, - наверно, не нашли способ ее осуществления.....


А для меня Цонкапа, Колтрейн, Умберто Эко -буквально как небо и солнце :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Если же я купил книгу, но не буду соблюдать договорённости о её нераспространении, то я не краду книгу (или её содержимое), а нарушаю договорённость: нечестно использую честно приобретённое.


Не обольщайтесь. При нарушении Вами договора обретения ("нечестно используемое", в Вашей терминологии), договор обретения автоматически становится ничтожным, а, вследствие этого, Вы становитесь неправомерным обладателем объекта. То есть, обладателем того, что Вам не дано добровольно.

----------

Фил (17.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Я могу вернуть информацию, если она мне не понравилась или её качество меня не устраивает?


Да, можете. Этого Вам никто не запрещает.




> На неё распространяется гарантия?


Да, распространяется в рамках договора.




> Она может испортиться?


Да, может.




> В этом случае, когда мы информацию приравниваем к материи, следует ожидать совершенно справедливого возмездия тому, кто подглядывает через плечо с целью почитать книгу


С чего бы это Вы решились приравнивать информацию к "материи"? Просто потому, что Вам так захотелось? Вы и мошенничество будете отрицать подсудным на основании того, что его невозможно выразить в материальных килограммах?

----------

Фил (17.10.2012)

----------


## Neroli

Сейчас в переходе возме дома шпана милостыню собирала посредством пения под гитару. Пели что-то Макаревича. Я должна была заткнуть уши и вызвать милицию? Макраревича обокрали жеж.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Немножко оффну. На мой перевод письма директора ИШШ было много лайков. Сегодня получил от него письмо о том, что из России с июня месяца поступила колоссальная сумма 3 перевода по 10 евро и 1 на 100. В общей сложности на штат переводчиков это менее 50 евро  :Smilie:  Зато сколько робинов гудов накачало книг ЧННР по Янтре и т.п. Они же должны принадлежать народу! Стыдно брать деньги за Дхарму  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (17.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Neroli

Артем, а вы сколько туда перевели?  10 или 100?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Я, девочка моя, с 2007-го по 2011-й годы был спонсирующим членом ИШШ.

----------

Фил (17.10.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Я, девочка моя, с 2007-го по 2011-й годы был спонсирующим членом ИШШ.


Так может "робин гуды" тоже такие вы? В прошлом году платили, в этом качают. Нельзя же о людях плохо думать априори. Презумпция невиновности у нас... тут..., мой мальчик.

----------

Кузьмич (16.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Сейчас в переходе возме дома шпана милостыню собирала посредством пения под гитару. Пели что-то Макаревича. Я должна была заткнуть уши и вызвать милицию? Макраревича обокрали жеж.


В подобном прослушивании не было Вашего намерения.

----------


## Neroli

> В подобном прослушивании не было Вашего намерения.


Я не про себя, а про поющую молодеж.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Немножко оффну. На мой перевод письма директора ИШШ было много лайков. Сегодня получил от него письмо о том, что из России с июня месяца поступила колоссальная сумма 3 перевода по 10 евро и 1 на 100. В общей сложности на штат переводчиков это менее 50 евро  Зато сколько робинов гудов накачало книг ЧННР по Янтре и т.п. Они же должны принадлежать народу! Стыдно брать деньги за Дхарму


Стыдно переводчиков Дхармы держать босыми и голодными. Полагая, что они нам всем должны. Уверена, что пользователи совершенно спокойно делают себе при этом бутер с колбасой, - большинство. Многие запросто ездют пару раз в год на учения, за границу в том числе. И при этом еще с апломбом возмущаются - что-то нонче Дхарма такая дорогая......

----------

Артем Тараненко (16.10.2012), Карма Палджор (16.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Я не про себя, а про поющую молодеж.


Если безусловным фактором их воспроизведения объекта авторского права было получение выгоды -- да, по нынешнему закону это является правонарушением, и Вы были вправе были информировать об этом органы правопорядка.

----------

Neroli (16.10.2012), Фил (17.10.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Стыдно переводчиков Дхармы держать босыми и голодными. Полагая, что они нам всем должны. Уверена, что пользователи совершенно спокойно делают себе при этом бутер с колбасой, - большинство. Многие запросто ездют пару раз в год на учения, за границу в том числе. И при этом еще с апломбом возмущаются - что-то нонче Дхарма такая дорогая......


Увы и  ах, Пема. Увы и ах. Но обычный подход как раз такой как вы указали - переводчик должен питаться святым духом и делать всё на угоду публике аки артист на сцене. А если этот мерзавец еще и денег просит за работу, то надо на него собак спускать, дабы неповадно было. Артём может много историй рассказать при желании о таких действах. Да и мне доставалось. Коле тоже перепадало от "доброжелателей". И возмущаются как раз те, кто сам мало что делает в этом плане. Можно было понять, если человек пригласил за свой счёт несколько учителей, подготовил всё для лекций и прочего. И после этого возмущается. Но нет. Они не возмущаются. Возмущаются потребители. Ретрит дорогой, книги не дешевые, надо напрягаться чтобы что-то найти... Руки от этого не опускаются, но в целом это не очень интересно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Стыдно переводчиков Дхармы держать босыми и голодными. Полагая, что они нам всем должны. Уверена, что пользователи совершенно спокойно делают себе при этом бутер с колбасой, - большинство. Многие запросто ездют пару раз в год на учения, за границу в том числе. И при этом еще с апломбом возмущаются - что-то нонче Дхарма такая дорогая......


Если переводчик получает деньги, накапливает ли он заслуги? 
Пема, я кифирчик сейчас пью, если что...

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если переводчик получает деньги, накапливает ли он заслуги? 
> Пема, я кифирчик сейчас пью, если что...


Если у переводчика внезапно кончается пропитание, получаете ли вы свои тексты.
Если что сейчас чай попиваю, обыкновенный

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Если у переводчика внезапно кончается пропитание, получаете ли вы свои тексты.
> Если что сейчас чай попиваю, обыкновенный


Неужели из еды только чай?

Вопрос про заслуги не праздный. Как все-тки.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Неужели из еды только чай?


В данный момент? Чай, молоко, сахар. Немного хлеба. А что? Этого много ? Какой кошмар

----------


## Neroli

> В данный момент? Чай, молоко, сахар. Немного хлеба. А что? Этого много ? Какой кошмар


Ну так заслуги есть, когда переводчик получает за свою работу деньги?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну так заслуги есть, когда переводчик получает за свою работу деньги?


А почему их быть не должно? Оплата соизмерима с потраченным временем, силами и пр.?

----------


## Neroli

> А почему их быть не должно? Оплата соизмерима с потраченным временем, силами и пр.?


Наверное потому что при переводе переводчик расчитывает на вознаграждение. Заслуги так не накаплваются. 
Ну или по другому, при переводе он накапливает благую карму и тут же получает её плод в виде денег. Мне кажется переводчикам нужно брать продуктами. Так настоящие знахари делают. Давайте я вам крупы пришлю?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Наверное потому что при переводе переводчик расчитывает на вознаграждение. Заслуги так не накаплваются. 
> Ну или по другому, при переводе он накапливает благую карму и тут же получает её плод в виде денег. Мне кажется переводчикам нужно брать продуктами. Так настоящие знахари делают. Давайте я вам крупы пришлю?


Насмешили. А потом переводчик должен пойти и продуктами оплатить свет, квартплату и пр. Ведь также в старину оброк сдавали.
Нероли, заслуги накапливаются и так и многими другими способами. Как раз деньгами трудно оценить работу переводчика, затраты времени и сил. А кроме этого переводчик получает много других плодов.

----------

Буль (16.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Насмешили. А потом переводчик должен пойти и продуктами оплатить свет, квартплату и пр. Ведь также в старину оброк сдавали.
> Нероли, заслуги накапливаются и так и многими другими способами. Как раз деньгами трудно оценить работу переводчика, затраты времени и сил. А кроме этого переводчик получает много других плодов.


Мне показалось что вы невольны теми, кто не платит, нет? Все хорошо?  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Если переводчик получает деньги, накапливает ли он заслуги? 
> Пема, я кифирчик сейчас пью, если что...


Накапливает - если он переводит не ради денег для себя, а ради Дхармы и помощи другим. Так работают много переводчиков - практически на общественных началах, Нероли, если Вы не в курсе.

Но, как сказал Олег, мало кто понимает, сколько на это нужно времени и сил, и работать на работе ради пропитания, а потом вечерами переводить тексты и практики - быстро человек снашивается. Святым же духом даже переводчики не в силах питаться. И на лечение деньги нужны, и на коммунальные услуги, - тут слишком здоровым не будешь, - глазки портить и согнувшись сидеть. 

Чем мы меньше им даем, - тем меньше они могут переводить, - зарабатывают на хлеб какой-то другой работой. 

А что, вы работаете задаром, стесняетесь за свою работу денег попросить? Перевод - это РАБОТА. Которую будет нравственным оплатить хотя бы по минимальному тарифу. Человек РАБОТАЛ? Мы ВОСПОЛЬЗОВАЛИСЬ ЕГО РАБОТОЙ? Просит - не просит - с какой стати он должен нам делать подарки? Мы что, нищие? 

Это его собственное желание перевести, не думая о деньгах. Зато мы не должны уподобляться наглым эксплуататорам и хавать все это на халяву, сами не очень бедствуя, еще и издеваясь, что они не копят заслуги. Надо ценить чужой труд и понимать, сколько они нам открывают возможностей. 

Да сколько знаю переводчиков Дхармы, включая Нико, Бема, Олега, Артема, Крапивину, - прям стыдно за всех нас.....


А кефирчик, - чтоб не толстеть? :Smilie:

----------

Фил (17.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Neroli

Ну все, лозунги пошли. Пема, я в этой жизни ни разу ничего, что касается дхармы, не взяла бесплатно, и говорить, что я кого-то экспулатирую и издеваюсь своими вопросами о заслугах у вас нет оснований. Больше никто про заслуги не спрашивал, поэтому все на свой счет воспринимаю.
Спокойной ночи.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Мне показалось что вы невольны теми, кто не платит, нет? Все хорошо?


У меня есть недовольство. Но многие мои переводы не  оплачивались ни кем. Недовольство даже не теми кто не платит или не помогает. А скорее теми кто просто мешает, не разбираясь в работе, кидает странные заявы и пр. При этом не ударив пальцем о палец
. Мне интересно сколько бы вы продержались, если бы все время работали в условиях нехватки времени и сил. При том что надо работать и на другой работе. Да просто зайдите на сайт и сами посмотрите что там есть и что требуется. Помощи от буддистов, как показывает опыт - ждать почти не приходится. А вот наездов - с лихвой

----------

Артем Тараненко (17.10.2012), Ондрий (17.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (17.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну все, лозунги пошли. Пема, я в этой жизни ни разу ничего, что касается дхармы, не взяла бесплатно, и говорить, что я кого-то экспулатирую и издеваюсь своими вопросами о заслугах у вас нет оснований. Больше никто про заслуги не спрашивал, поэтому все на свой счет воспринимаю.
> Спокойной ночи.


А про Вас речь не идет, если Вы за этим следите.  :Smilie:  Но в заслугах и бескорыстности переводчика сомневаются многие. Также в том, что организаторы учений не суют себе лично денег в карман.
Совершенно бездоказательно.

Но иногда, думаю, нужно немного проявить и собственную инициативу, и постараться хоть немного поддержать переводчиков. У дхармических переводчиков очень неудобные "вилы". С одной стороны человек нуждается в финансовой поддержке, с другой стороны неудобно ее просить, поскольку Дхарма - не предмет торгов. Что остается? Нам самим без просьбы поддерживать переводчиков. Тогда им не придется оправдываться.

----------


## Neroli

> . Мне интересно сколько бы вы продержались, если бы все время работали в усло нехватки времени и сил. При том что надо работать ина другой работе. Да просто зайдите на сайт и сами посмотрите что там есть и что трнбуется. Помощи от буддистов, кпк показывает опыт - ждать почти не поиходится. А вот наездов - с лихвой


А как интересно деньги вам компенсируют условия нехватки времени и сил? Время и силы сразу появляются что ли? И почему вы не бросаете переводы, раз ваш труд не оплачивается? 

О каком сайте речь?

----------


## Neroli

> А про Вас речь не идет, если Вы за этим следите.  Но в заслугах и бескорыстности переводчика сомневаются многие.


Если бы вы не после моих вопросов о заслугах, а до, разместили свое сообщение, я бы вам поверила.

----------


## Greedy

Ситуация с переводчиками и с другими проектами не будет решаться, если к ней не будут приложены усилия действительно заинтересованных лиц. Т.е., в первую очередь самих переводчиков и организаторов.

_У меня есть возможность переводить. Кто же мне оплатит моё проживание, пока я буду переводить?_
Жалобы на то, что никому дела нет на обычные потребности переводчика, в такой ситуации будут более чем естественны.

Но если действительно есть желание перевести что-то объёмное, а не брошюрку на пять страниц, то надо самостоятельно озаботится поиском донатора. Организатор в первую очередь должен озаботиться финансированием проекта, а не уповать на то, что все возможности есть, но нет денег.
Как только появляются деньги, сразу же появляются и все необходимые возможности.

Есть только упование на свою карму: меня никто не содержит и не поддерживает в моих благих делах.
Но резонный вопрос здесь не в том, что мир так плох, а в том, что же именно сделал ты сам для себя, чтобы иметь хорошие источники для свершения своих благих дел?
А пока только: я - д'Артаньян...

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Мне кажется *переводчикам* нужно брать продуктами. Так настоящие *знахари* делают.




Нероли, а Вы Джуд-Ши почитайте. Там вообще страшное написано. Отсутствие возможности оплатить лечение _настоящему знахарю_ является уважительной причиной для отказа в оном.

И скажите пожалуйста, вот у вас есть учитель. Он дает вам метод, который вас спасает из сансары, но вы не можете понять учителя. Вы во сколько оцените помощь того, кто даст вам возможность понимать учителя?  :Smilie:  Дед моей жены тот самый _настоящий знахарь_ и я несколько раз наблюдал этот замечательный подход, когда человек готов сгонять в Израиль на дорогостоящую операцию, а когда ему снимают такую необходимость за 3-4 сеанса, с щедростью достает пару тысяч рублей в благодарность  :Smilie:

----------

Карма Палджор (17.10.2012), Фил (17.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А как интересно деньги вам компенсируют условия нехватки времени и сил? Время и силы сразу появляются что ли? И почему вы не бросаете переводы, раз ваш труд не оплачивается?


Как компенсируют? Интересный вопрос. А как компенсировали бы нехватку времени продукты? Они растягивали бы 24 часа на большее число часов в сутках?  :Smilie:  А если переводчик не нужен или подустал и не может какое-то время работать - поступаем по принципу мавр сделал своё дело, мавр может умереть? Типа ты нам сделал работу, поел - отваливай? Скажите это Клементе, Оливеру и многим другим, кто помогает остальным отыскать тексты, пусть даже за какую-то плату. А заодно и тем переводчикам, которые откладывают свои переводы, поскольку они никому не нужны. Не из-за качества, а из-за того, что серьезные проекты буддисты поддерживают редко. Ну если только на словах поддержка идёт.
А силы могут появиться в какой-то мере, поскольку даже так может быть заметна потребность в текстах, особенно когда подходит какой-нибудь ретрит или семинар и внезапно начинают искать тексты. Вы спросите организаторов какие гонки перед этим устраиваются. Похоже что в этой кухне вы не особо варились, когда текст "нужен был еще вчера". Или когда он заявляется организаторами, а переводчика извещают чуть ли не в последний момент и начинают требовать чтобы не только сделал побыстрее, но и чтобы красиво, без ошибок и пр. А то, что может оказаться большой объем и пр. - никого не волнует. Организаторы заявили, значит так должно быть. Артём тут уже высказывался по поводу того, что даже в ИШШ на серьезные проекты не могут собрать деньги, ибо прагтеки активны на словах, а по сути - простые потребители.
Почему я не бросаю переводы? Потому что еще есть люди, которым они могут быть полезны. И есть те, кто знает чего хочет. Им вполне можно помочь найти требуемый текст, что тоже не всегда легко. Отыскать комментарии, перевести и оформить. К сожалению в общей толпе таких единицы. Но даже они иногда требуют, чтобы халявщиков били по рукам, поскольку им такой потребительский подход не нравится. В редких случаях требование человека бывает - выложить в свободный доступ (как например получилось с комментарием Цонкапы на один из текстов Шантаракшиты). 




> О каком сайте речь?


В подпись посмотрите.

----------

Фил (17.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ситуация с переводчиками и с другими проектами не будет решаться, если к ней не будут приложены усилия действительно заинтересованных лиц. Т.е., в первую очередь самих переводчиков и организаторов.


Чтобы еще переводчик бегал и искал себе спонсора? Вы занимались переводческой деятельностью? Похоже что нет. Вам Артём уже посоветовал хороший рецепт для развития понимания. Сперва что-нибудь организуйте от начала и до завершения. А потом уже будет видно, стоило носить розовые очки или стоило бы посмотреть на окружающий мир и задуматься.




> Есть только упование на свою карму: меня никто не содержит и не поддерживает в моих благих делах.
> Но резонный вопрос здесь не в том, что мир так плох, а в том, что же именно сделал ты сам для себя, чтобы иметь хорошие источники для свершения своих благих дел?


После того как вы сказали, что люди сами виноваты, что у них воруют, эти ваши высказывания особо смысла уже не несут. Извините, но закидоны в стиле ассоциации приемлемыми источниками не являются.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Мне показалось что вы невольны теми, кто не платит, нет? Все хорошо?


Не знаю, как Олег, а я уже принципиально отказываю тем, кто просит перевести на халаяву. Либо я буду переводить то, что мне интересно, либо я буд переводить то, что считаю полезным (к примеру для Общины), но халяве - бой! Именно по той самой причине, с которой началась тема - неуважение к чужому труду и, в конечном итоге, воровство (времени, сил и т.п.)

Теперь про оплату. Может быть я открою вам Америку, но переводчики текстов по Дхарме за свою работу получают меньше студентов-фрилансеров. При этом студенты фрилансеры переводят с европейских языков с помощью программ автоматического перевода. порой даже не вычитывая то, что получилось. Олег, к примеру, переводит не просто с редкого языка, а с особого редкого языка, отличающегося от разговорного и берет за это такой миниморум, что смешно хохотать.

Вы пришлете ему крупы. ОК. Как долго Вы будете высылать ему крупу? Каким образом эта крупа должна обеспечить ему доступ в интернет и оплату электричества? Вы понимаете, что ваша фраза показывает все ваше неуважение и надменность? Не думайте о заслугах переводчика, думайте о себе и своей задолженности. Разговоры о том, что переводчики-целители-учителя должны брать картошечкой обычно ведет быдло, которое само в этой жизни ничего не сделало и делать не собирается

----------

Буль (17.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Чтобы еще переводчик бегал и искал себе спонсора? Вы занимались переводческой деятельностью? Похоже что нет. Вам Артём уже посоветовал хороший рецепт для развития понимания. Сперва что-нибудь организуйте от начала и до завершения. А потом уже будет видно, стоило носить розовые очки или стоило бы посмотреть на окружающий мир и задуматься.


Я сказал, что бегать должен организатор, а не переводчик.
Если организатор и переводчик в одном лице, то должен бегать за спонсорами переводчик, потому что он взял на себя роль организатора.

Если переводчик не хочет ничего организовывать, то пусть принимает заказы, которые приходят к нему от других организаторов. Но тогда непонятно, откуда у переводчика берутся претензии по поводу организации. Или он всё-таки берёт на себя функцию организатора? Тогда должен бегать за спонсорами.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я сказал, что бегать должен организатор, а не переводчик.


Смотрим сообщение, видим:




> Ситуация с переводчиками и с другими проектами не будет решаться, если к ней не будут приложены усилия действительно заинтересованных лиц. Т.е., в первую очередь *самих переводчиков и организаторов*.


Должен суетиться в поисках текстов не переводчик и не организатор, а просто заинтересованное лицо. В первую очередь оно должно понимать, что ему надо. Всё остальное - чистейшей воды фантазия и перекладывание с больной головы на здоровую.

----------


## Greedy

> Должен суетиться в поисках текстов не переводчик и не организатор, а просто заинтересованное лицо. В первую очередь оно должно понимать, что ему надо. Всё остальное - чистейшей воды фантазия и перекладывание с больной головы на здоровую.


Заинтересованное лицо - это и есть организатор.
Именно организатор заинтересован в приезде учителя, заинтересован в его приемлемом размещении, заинтересован в том, чтобы лекция состоялась в приличном помещении, на неё пришло как можно больше народу, чтобы были все необходимые материалы.
И для всего этого организатор изыскивает спонсоров, которые могут дать деньги на реализацию всего этого.

Не пришедшие на лекцию заинтересованы в ней, а именно организаторы лекции.
Пришедшие на лекцию могут быть заинтересованы только в одном: в содержании лекции, в открывшейся возможности побывать рядом с учителям и т.д. Недопустимо сваливать на них ответственность за то, что им безразлична организация подобного мероприятия. Они - потребители и будут потребителями, пока сами не захотят организовать что-то из своих личных побуждений.

И Вы указываете именно на этот "несправедливый" факт: все, кто пользуется трудом организаторов, ДОЛЖНЫ БЫТЬ ЗАИНТЕРЕСОВАНЫ в труде организаторов. Никогда такого не было и не будет. Надо реально смотреть на вещи.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> И Вы указываете именно на этот "несправедливый" факт: все, кто пользуется трудом организаторов, ДОЛЖНЫ БЫТЬ ЗАИНТЕРЕСОВАНЫ в труде организаторов. Никогда такого не было и не будет. Надо реально смотреть на вещи.


Greedy. Вот сперва что-нибудь организуйте для других. Потом стиль вашего разговора будет меняться, особенно если есть какие-либо ожидания. Пока такого опыта и опыта поддержки сравнительно больших или средних проектов у вас нет, высказывания могут казаться, извините, бессмыслицей. Про ваше оправдание (точнее - попытку оправдания посредством перекладывания с больной головы на здоровую) обмана, кражи, воровства и пр. уже высказался. И еще раз повторяю, что высказывания в стиле ассоциации типа "раз нарвался, то сам виноват" - не прокатывают. И если вы заметили (а похоже что нет), разговор уже плавно перешел на работу переводчиков. Прежде чем начать писать красивые лозунги, иногда рекомендуется почитать о чём идёт речь

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Но, как сказал Олег, мало кто понимает, сколько на это нужно времени и сил, и работать на работе ради пропитания, а потом вечерами переводить тексты и практики


И уж еще меньше людей понимает реальную ситуацию, что переводчики текстов по Дхарме - это не переводчики бизнес-литературы или дамских романов и они вообще не должны работать нигде, кроме как на ниве перевода этих текстов. Это как с ритритом. Или ты обеспечиваешь себе пропитание, или ты посвящаешь себя практике. И это позор, на самом деле, что до сих пор это непонятно. Показывает на каком уровне, на самом деле стоит отношение к Учению. Из 4-х столпов тибетского буддизма остался 1, уходит понимание языка Дхармы, уходят мастера. способные в тонкостях разъяснить сущность практики. На всю многочисленную ДО существуют 4 человека о которых ЧННР говорит "я им доверяю". 4 человека (!!!). В других общинах и того хуже. Лама Йонтен делает все, чтобы воспитать из Олега переводчика для школы Джонанг, хотя, по-хорошему, это обязанность учеников и их собственный интерес. Коля Ахмеров переводит для нескольких общин, что означает, что все эти люди получат тексты в понимании Коли. Очень хорошем понимании, но это будет единственный мост между ними и их Учителем и линией. Хорошо стремиться к коммунизму, но это утопия и мы живем в реальном мире и чем дальше, тем ситуация будет все более и более ухудшаться. Но понимания от этого больше не становится и это печально

----------

Буль (17.10.2012), Карма Палджор (17.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ситуация с переводчиками и с другими проектами не будет решаться, если к ней не будут приложены усилия действительно заинтересованных лиц. Т.е., в первую очередь самих переводчиков и организаторов.


Если Вы считаете, что Учение необходимо в первую очередь организаторам и переводчикам, то вы ооооочень сильно заблуждаетесь

----------

Буль (17.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Про ваше оправдание (точнее - попытку оправдания посредством перекладывания с больной головы на здоровую) обмана, кражи, воровства и пр.


И ещё раз: где Вы увидели то, что я оправдываю обман?
Обман - это обман. Ничто не делает его белее или чернее.




> И если вы заметили (а похоже что нет), разговор уже плавно перешел на работу переводчиков.


Если переводчик заявляет, что его работа стоит таких-то денег, то его работа должна быть соответственно оплачена, если она принимается.
Если переводчик заявляет, что готов сделать это бесплатно, то его работа не должна быть оплачена.

Что здесь можно обсуждать? То, что реальность может не соответствовать чьим-то амбициями и ожиданиям? Так это исключительно проблема чьих-то амбиций и ожиданий, а не реальности.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Заинтересованное лицо - это и есть организатор.
> Именно организатор заинтересован в приезде учителя, заинтересован в его приемлемом размещении, заинтересован в том, чтобы лекция состоялась в приличном помещении, на неё пришло как можно больше народу, чтобы были все необходимые материалы.


Вот видите, насколько вы мало смыслите в такого рода мероприятиях  :Smilie:  Заинтересованы те, кто ПРИГЛАШАЕТ. Т.е. те, кто придет на учение, Община. Организатор - это тот, кто БЕРЕТ НА СЕБЯ ОТВЕТСТВЕННОСТЬ. И если нет заинтересованности со стороны тех, кто придет на Учение, организатор даже трижды золотой будет бесполезен.

----------

Буль (17.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> И ещё раз: где Вы увидели то, что я оправдываю обман?
> Обман - это обман. Ничто не делает его белее или чернее.


А если посмотреть несколько страниц назад, когда вы четко указали кто виноват, если кого-то обманывают? Greedy - вы непоследовательны.




> Что здесь можно обсуждать? То, что реальность может не соответствовать чьим-то амбициями и ожиданиям? Так это исключительно проблема чьих-то амбиций и ожиданий, а не реальности.


Еще раз повторить о том, чтобы сперва организовали что-нибудь, прежде чем красивые лозунги писать? Пока видны только ваши фантазии и утопические идеи о том, как должно быть. Причем к реальности они как-то не очень относятся. Теория - это не практика.

Впрочем Артём вам это несколько раз уже высказал достаточно ясно. Трудно было не понять. Без реального опыта ваши слова остаются просто словами.

----------


## Greedy

> Если Вы считаете, что Учение необходимо в первую очередь организаторам и переводчикам, то вы ооооочень сильно заблуждаетесь


Давайте не путать *необходимость Учений* и *заинтересованность в организации Учений*.

Учение необходимо людям. Я это признаю.
Но человек может быть заинтересован в Учении и изыскивает способы честным и нечестным способом получить Учение. Такой человек будет посещать организованные лекции, искать платные и бесплатные материалы. Находя их, он будет реализовывать свою потребность в Учении.

И есть люди, которые заинтересованы в том, чтобы Учение было доступно людям.
Они будут организовывать приезды учителей, обучения, переводческие проекты. Т.е. они будут создавать то, что может стать доступным первой группе людей.

Вы же обвиняете первую группу людей в том, что они своей незаинтересованностью в организации Ваших проектов, разрушают условия для их реализации. Но это естественно, и это всегда так было.
Человек, который хочет почитать про Янтра-йогу заинтересован в том, чтобы получить доступ к этому материалу. И в этот момент его совершенно не волнует, сколько человеко-ресурсов было затрачено на то, чтобы этот материал стал для него доступен. Вы обвиняете его в том, о чём он даже не думает. Вы обвиняете его в неуважении к тому, кого в его мировосприятии даже нет.

----------


## Greedy

> Заинтересованы те, кто ПРИГЛАШАЕТ. Т.е. те, кто придет на учение, Община. Организатор - это тот, кто БЕРЕТ НА СЕБЯ ОТВЕТСТВЕННОСТЬ. И если нет заинтересованности со стороны тех, кто придет на Учение, организатор даже трижды золотой будет бесполезен.


Я узнаю, что в таком-то городе пройдёт такое-то мероприятие с таким-то учителем. У меня появляется интерес и я прилагаю усилия, чтобы побывать на этом мероприятии.
У меня нет заинтересованности в приглашении, у меня нет заинтересованности в организации. Я увидел информацию, которая является для меня интересной.

Организатор, так же как и приглашающие, могут выступать в двух роля одновременно. Но их основная задача - организовать мероприятие.
Все проблемы начинают с того, когда организатор и приглашающие замыкают мероприятие только на себя: это наш личный интерес, мы за всё платим. Отсюда возникает недовольство, что кто-то посторонний воспользовался вашими усилиями в своих целях.

И именно личный интерес не позволяет искать средства на организацию вне общины. Потому что наличие внешнего спонсора сразу же предполагает, что мероприятие организуется не для себя, а для других. Для всех, кому это мероприятие может показаться интересным.

----------


## Greedy

> А если посмотреть несколько страниц назад, когда вы четко указали кто виноват, если кого-то обманывают? Greedy - вы непоследовательны.


Я помню. Я однозначно сказал, что виноваты оба.
Где же в констатации вины обманщина Вы нашли оправдание его вины?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я помню. Я однозначно сказал, что виноваты оба.


Поправка. Сперва вы сказали, что субъект у которого воруют или которого обманывают - виноват сам. Также были высказывания о естественности процесса, что указывает на попустительство воровства, обмана и пр. И только уже после третьей страницы забрезжил свет в окошке... немного. Виноваты оба... смешно

----------

Буль (17.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Давайте не путать *необходимость Учений* и *заинтересованность в организации Учений*.


А как по-Вашему одно может быть без другого?  Нет заинтересованности, нет Учения. Все просто




> Но человек может быть заинтересован в Учении и изыскивает способы честным и нечестным способом получить Учение. Такой человек будет посещать организованные лекции, искать платные и бесплатные материалы. Находя их, он будет реализовывать свою потребность в Учении.


Вы никогда не слышали об отношении к Учителю Охотник - Олень?




> И есть люди, которые заинтересованы в том, чтобы Учение было доступно людям.
> Они будут организовывать приезды учителей, обучения, переводческие проекты. Т.е. они будут создавать то, что может стать доступным первой группе людей.


С какого перепугу? Поскольку Вы никогда такими вещами не занимались. вы и не понимаете, что процесс идет от обратного. Некоторое время назад. когда я был на коне, если я видел. что практик занимается серьезно и у него есть заинтересованность, я это стимулировал. Я отправлял людей на нужные им ритриты. Вносил за них спонсорские взносы. чтобы они могли бесплатно посещать мероприятия нужные им, тренинги, Учения, но делать доступным Учение для тех. кому это не нужно - это метать бисер перед свиньями и бездарно растрачивать ресурсы. потому. еще раз повторюсь, организатор появляется когда созрела необходимость. К сожалению, подавляющее большинство рассуждает так, как Вы и Нероли, что организаторы этим занимаются ради каких-то там заслуг и чем выше залезешь на его шею. тем лучше сделаешь. 




> Вы же обвиняете первую группу людей в том, что они своей незаинтересованностью в организации Ваших проектов, разрушают условия для их реализации. Но это естественно, и это всегда так было.


Отлично построенная фраза! именно этот факт я и констатирую, а не обвиняю. Если нет связи, если отсутствует преданность, то к чему все это? Я расскажу вам смешную историю от которой хочется плакать об одной общине. Как-то после Учения одного из лам мы сели с ребятами поболтать и речь зашла о необходимости создания центра. Так вот люди не смогли ответить на простой вопрос, а зачем они это делают. Если люди собираются и через год я вижу. что у них ни на грамм не прибавилось в практике. они повторяют старые ошибки, видно, что они не следовали полученным наставлениям. то какой смысл таскать к ним Учителей, печатать литературу и т.д.? Если цель вашей практики прочесть интересную книжку. то может быть лучше сходить в библиотеку. Если ваша конкретная практика состоит в том, чтобы купить книгу, отсканить ее и выложить в интернет даже не прочитав надписи на обложке, где тот, на уважение которого Вы претендуете, просит вас не делать этого, то по меньшей мере это странная практика  :Smilie:  Если же Вы реально заинтересованы, то проявите это в том числе и в поддержке и уважении труда тех, кто сделал эту книгу доступной для вас.

----------

Буль (17.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> 1. Поправка. Сперва вы сказали, что субъект у которого воруют или которого обманывают - виноват сам.
> 2. Также были высказывания о естественности процесса, что указывает на попустительство воровства, обмана и пр.
> 3. И только уже после третьей страницы забрезжил свет в окошке... немного. Виноваты оба... смешно


1. Отменяет ли вина субъекта вину объекта? Для меня - нет. Т.е. объект - виновен.
2. Отменяет ли естественность процесса (когда намеренно задираешься на хулигана, в результате чего получаешь люлей) неблагой поступок хулигана в виде причинения физического вреда? Для меня - нет. Т.е. объект - снова виновен.
3. Отменяет ли виновность обоих вину одного из них? Для меня - нет. Т.е. объект - всё также виновен.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я узнаю, что в таком-то городе пройдёт такое-то мероприятие с таким-то учителем. У меня появляется интерес и я прилагаю усилия, чтобы побывать на этом мероприятии.
> У меня нет заинтересованности в приглашении, у меня нет заинтересованности в организации. Я увидел информацию, которая является для меня интересной.


Попробуйте организовать ритрит в Воскресенске. где нет ни одного буддиста, в деревне в тверской области. И на своем опыте вы поймете. что выкините в трубу деньги и зря потратите время Учителя. Работает все от обратного, еще раз повторяю. Сначала должен появиться круг заинтересованных лиц, а уж потом может быть на огонек кто-то подтянется. Если Вы будете расчитывать на тех. кто подтянется на ваше махание флагами. вас ждет провал.

----------


## Greedy

> А как по-Вашему одно может быть без другого?  Нет заинтересованности, нет Учения. Все просто


Учение может быть уже организовано.
Карма человека реализовалась так, что ему нет необходимости организовывать именно это учение. Но такая карма может исчерпаться. Поэтому организовывая учения для блага других, мы позволяем решать эту проблему для себя в будущих жизнях.

Организовывая учение только лишь для себя, мы ограничиваем свой мир рамками своих же возможностей. Никто не будет в будущем для нас организовывать учения. А в этой жизни мы будет злится на тех, кто разрушает мои усилия в достижении мной необходимых мне благ.




> делать доступным Учение для тех. кому это не нужно - это метать бисер перед свиньями и бездарно растрачивать ресурсы. потому. еще раз повторюсь, организатор появляется когда созрела необходимость.


Считаете это бессмысленным - не создавайте. 




> Отлично построенная фраза! именно этот факт я и констатирую, а не обвиняю. Если нет связи, если отсутствует преданность, то к чему все это?


Вы находите эту ситуацию отвратительной. Вы можете либо бороться против этой ситуации, что Вы и делаете. Либо можете изменить свой взгляд на эту ситуацию, перестроив своё отношение к ней так, чтобы она не вызывала никаких негативных чувств.

Считаете бессмысленным метать бисер перед свиньями - не метайте. Зачем обвинять свиней в том, что они - свиньи. От Ваших обвинений они не перестанут быть свиньями. Они могут перестать быть свиньями только если Вы станете обучать свиней. Т.е. начнёте метать то, что сейчас является для них бисером.




> Если же Вы реально заинтересованы, то проявите это в том числе и в поддержке и уважении труда тех, кто сделал эту книгу доступной для вас.


В моей традиции учат никогда ничего не делать только для себя. Если что-то делаешь, то делай это либо для себя и других, либо просто для других.
И под собой здесь понимает не только "я", но и мой близкий круг, мои соратники и т.д. Как только совершаемое действие замыкается на чётко определённый круг лиц, то это действие сразу же становится благодатной почвой для взращивания клеш.

----------


## Neroli

> Нероли, а Вы Джуд-Ши почитайте. Там вообще страшное написано. Отсутствие возможности оплатить лечение _настоящему знахарю_ является уважительной причиной для отказа в оном.


Раз написано надо отказывать. Тут уж или лечить и не возмущаться, или не лечить. 




> И скажите пожалуйста, вот у вас есть учитель. Он дает вам метод, который вас спасает из сансары, но вы не можете понять учителя. Вы во сколько оцените помощь того, кто даст вам возможность понимать учителя?  Дед моей жены тот самый _настоящий знахарь_ и я несколько раз наблюдал этот замечательный подход, когда человек готов сгонять в Израиль на дорогостоящую операцию, а когда ему снимают такую необходимость за 3-4 сеанса, с щедростью достает пару тысяч рублей в благодарность


Я плачу за все ровно столько, сколько у меня просят. Иногда во время ретрита ходят люди с коробочками, всегда с щедростью достану пару тысяч рублей. Поэтому искренне считаю, что перед переводчиками и организаторами ни в чем не виновата. 

А про знахарей я слышала объяснение, что если брать деньги то дар (заслуги?) исчезнет. Поэтому провела аналогию. Но это христианские знахари, что с них взять...

----------


## Greedy

> Попробуйте организовать ритрит в Воскресенске. где нет ни одного буддиста, в деревне в тверской области. И на своем опыте вы поймете. что выкините в трубу деньги и зря потратите время Учителя. Работает все от обратного, еще раз повторяю. Сначала должен появиться круг заинтересованных лиц, а уж потом может быть на огонек кто-то подтянется.


Очевидно, что это именно так.
Но эта масса заинтересованных лиц - это пассивные люди. Им интересен буддизм как раз в виде доступных лекций и книг.
И мероприятие организовывается именно для этой массы, чтобы у них была возможность приходить на лекции и читать хорошие книги. Требовать что-то от них взамен - это нонсенс.
Мы роем колодец, чтобы из него пили воду, а не ставили нам памятники.
Мы роем колодец сегодня, чтобы завтра, когда у нас не будет возможности вырыть колодец, в нашей жизни был бы кто-то другой, кто выроет колодец и для нашей пользы тоже.

----------


## Neroli

> Как компенсируют? Интересный вопрос. А как компенсировали бы нехватку времени продукты? Они растягивали бы 24 часа на большее число часов в сутках?  А если переводчик не нужен или подустал и не может какое-то время работать - поступаем по принципу мавр сделал своё дело, мавр может умереть? Типа ты нам сделал работу, поел - отваливай? Скажите это Клементе, Оливеру и многим другим, кто помогает остальным отыскать тексты, пусть даже за какую-то плату. А заодно и тем переводчикам, которые откладывают свои переводы, поскольку они никому не нужны. Не из-за качества, а из-за того, что серьезные проекты буддисты поддерживают редко. Ну если только на словах поддержка идёт.
> А силы могут появиться в какой-то мере, поскольку даже так может быть заметна потребность в текстах, особенно когда подходит какой-нибудь ретрит или семинар и внезапно начинают искать тексты. Вы спросите организаторов какие гонки перед этим устраиваются. Похоже что в этой кухне вы не особо варились, когда текст "нужен был еще вчера". Или когда он заявляется организаторами, а переводчика извещают чуть ли не в последний момент и начинают требовать чтобы не только сделал побыстрее, но и чтобы красиво, без ошибок и пр. А то, что может оказаться большой объем и пр. - никого не волнует. Организаторы заявили, значит так должно быть. Артём тут уже высказывался по поводу того, что даже в ИШШ на серьезные проекты не могут собрать деньги, ибо прагтеки активны на словах, а по сути - простые потребители.
> Почему я не бросаю переводы? Потому что еще есть люди, которым они могут быть полезны. И есть те, кто знает чего хочет. Им вполне можно помочь найти требуемый текст, что тоже не всегда легко. Отыскать комментарии, перевести и оформить. К сожалению в общей толпе таких единицы. Но даже они иногда требуют, чтобы халявщиков били по рукам, поскольку им такой потребительский подход не нравится. В редких случаях требование человека бывает - выложить в свободный доступ (как например получилось с комментарием Цонкапы на один из текстов Шантаракшиты).


Я со своими вечными не оплачиваемыми добровольными переработками на работе поняла одну вещь. Если я считаю, что мне должны за работу заплатить, а мне не платят, то я все бросаю и не работаю. Если я работаю за идею, то делаю это добровольно и не возмущаюсь. 

По моему суть буддизма в том чтобы воров научить не воровать, а обворованных не возмущаться. 
Все сейчас меня тут убьют

И чего у вас на сайте реквизитов то нет никаких? ёмаё  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Zom (17.10.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Вы пришлете ему крупы. ОК. Как долго Вы будете высылать ему крупу? Каким образом эта крупа должна обеспечить ему доступ в интернет и оплату электричества? Вы понимаете, что ваша фраза показывает все ваше неуважение и надменность? Не думайте о заслугах переводчика, думайте о себе и своей задолженности. Разговоры о том, что переводчики-целители-учителя должны брать картошечкой обычно ведет быдло, которое само в этой жизни ничего не сделало и делать не собирается


О, да тут уже ругаются. Никогда не считала постыдным предложить голодному человеку хлеба. Хотя слышала, когда нищим на улицах подают не деньги, а хлеб - они очень возмущаются и выясняется, что хлеб им не нужен. Ок, давайте подумаем о моей задолженности перед вами, Артем. Огласите сумму?

----------


## Фил

> Сейчас в переходе возме дома шпана милостыню собирала посредством пения под гитару. Пели что-то Макаревича. Я должна была заткнуть уши и вызвать милицию? Макраревича обокрали жеж.


Вот я только вчера подумал, кого мне напоминают некоторые личности на БФ.
Детский сад где играют в БуддизЬм.

А по поводу Аджана Брахма я с правообладателем уже связался. Надеюсь разрешат эти файлы оставить.
Хотя даже если и не разрешат, у меня такое ощущение, что ресурсу theravada.ru на это будет начхать.

----------

Артем Тараненко (17.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Да, можете. Этого Вам никто не запрещает.


Насколько мне известно мы говорим об информации, а не о носителе. Или у нас уже нейрализатор изобретен?




> Да, распространяется в рамках договора.


Опять таки - на носители.




> Да, может.


Устареть? не более того.




> С чего бы это Вы решились приравнивать информацию к "материи"? Просто потому, что Вам так захотелось? Вы и мошенничество будете отрицать подсудным на основании того, что его невозможно выразить в материальных килограммах?


Как раз его не буду по причине того, что оно материально. Вот к примеру обиду и оскорбление, законопроект к которым готовится, достаточно трудно идентифицировать. А мошенничество легко

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Сейчас в переходе возме дома шпана милостыню собирала посредством пения под гитару. Пели что-то Макаревича. Я должна была заткнуть уши и вызвать милицию? Макраревича обокрали жеж.


Ну судя по выше откомментированным - вы или соучастник преступления или полноценный преступник. А проще вы сознательно нарушали обеты по Дхарме.

----------

Neroli (17.10.2012)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Если у переводчика внезапно кончается пропитание, получаете ли вы свои тексты.
> Если что сейчас чай попиваю, обыкновенный


Это уже лукавство. Выше я обсуждал этот вопрос. Вот Фил сказал, что это неважно - http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post515090 Что здесь не вопрос пропитания, а вообще.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это уже лукавство. Выше я обсуждал этот вопрос. Вот Фил сказал, что это неважно - http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post515090 Что здесь не вопрос пропитания, а вообще.


Немного не угадали. Здесь лукавства нет. Просто пример, суть осталась та же.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Хотя даже если и не разрешат, у меня такое ощущение, что ресурсу theravada.ru на это будет начхать.


А ресурс здесь не при чем. Я выкладывал на другом и администратор theravada.ru дал только ссылку. Но вы можете обратиться туда *http://buddhism-books.rpod.ru*
Но опять таки - это совершенно не важно - я собираюсь выложить эту книгу и на торрентах, так что у вас осталось одно средство восстановления "справедливости" - суд

----------


## Фил

> А ресурс здесь не при чем. Я выкладывал на другом и администратор theravada.ru дал только ссылку. Но вы можете обратиться туда *http://buddhism-books.rpod.ru*
> Но опять таки - это совершенно не важно - я собираюсь выложить эту книгу и на торрентах, так что у вас осталось одно средство восстановления "справедливости" - суд


Т.е. если сам автор, Аджан Брахм, будет против, Вам на это наплевать?!  :EEK!: 

В суд подать может правообладатель, я не могу к сожалению.
А Вы пользуетесь своей незаметностью, по сравнению с такими людьми, как Аджан Брахм.

----------

Артем Тараненко (17.10.2012), Буль (17.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вы находите эту ситуацию отвратительной. Вы можете либо бороться против этой ситуации, что Вы и делаете.


Глупость какая. Ситуация такова, какова и не более. Если есть условия и потребность, то я проявляюсь как, к примеру. сейчас проявился на ижевской ступе. В Воскресенске такого не было. Не созрели условия. В Москве такого не было. Не созрели условия. Я еще раз вам повторю, вы сделайте сами, получите бесценный опыт и не будете нести пургу про то, что не воруете, а недобросовестно используете, не наносите вред тем. что не поддерживая создание чего-то нужного сливаете в открытый доступ халявщикам то, в чем нет ни грамма вашего труда, кроме переворачивания страниц в сканере.




> В моей традиции учат никогда ничего не делать только для себя. Если что-то делаешь, то делай это либо для себя и других, либо просто для других.
> И под собой здесь понимает не только "я", но и мой близкий круг, мои соратники и т.д. Как только совершаемое действие замыкается на чётко определённый круг лиц, то это действие сразу же становится благодатной почвой для взращивания клеш.


Красиво, но пока это только слова. Когда вы мне скажете. что вот моими усилиями на мои средства была создана книга и теперь я ее раздаю, я поверю. Пока я вижу, что ваше "для других" это взять не принадлежащее и раздать читателям. которым, по-хорошему. кроме как на почитать, а то и просто погордиться. что вот есть такое оно и не нужно  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Т.е. если сам автор, Аджан Брахм, будет против, Вам на это наплевать?!


Нет. Я принесу извинения. Но ничего менять не буду - просто сделаю вывод о его "скряжничестве" и не более.



> В суд подать может правообладатель, я не могу к сожалению.


Можете посоветовать.



> А Вы пользуетесь своей незаметностью, по сравнению с такими людьми, как Аджан Брахм.


У меня и не было никогда желания выделиться. Я за свои труды (под десяток книг и лекций) ещё ни одной копейки не получил, и ни в одной своего имени не поставил. Ваши потуги напрасны.

ps дальше пререкаться не собираюсь - последую совету Бао.

----------

Bob (17.10.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Вот я только вчера подумал, кого мне напоминают некоторые личности на БФ.
> Детский сад где играют в БуддизЬм.


Ну вот, я четко следовала предписаниям озвученным в этой теме. Не моя вина что получился детский сад.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Очевидно, что это именно так.
> Но эта масса заинтересованных лиц - это пассивные люди. Им интересен буддизм как раз в виде доступных лекций и книг.
> И мероприятие организовывается именно для этой массы, чтобы у них была возможность приходить на лекции и читать хорошие книги. Требовать что-то от них взамен - это нонсенс.
> Мы роем колодец, чтобы из него пили воду, а не ставили нам памятники.
> Мы роем колодец сегодня, чтобы завтра, когда у нас не будет возможности вырыть колодец, в нашей жизни был бы кто-то другой, кто выроет колодец и для нашей пользы тоже.


Это все хорошо, но у вас получается, согласно вашему объяснению, что вы роете колодец, куда будут выбрасывать мусор и ходить по нужде  :Smilie:  

К тому же в вашем случае с распространением сканов, это еще и не рытье колодца. а спереть лопату. чтобы подбросить ее в кусты в соседней деревне, авось кому понадобится колодец вырыть  :Smilie: ))))))))))

----------


## Фил

> Я за свои труды (под десяток книг и лекций) ещё ни одной копейки не получил, и ни в одной своего имени не поставил.


Потому что все они тоже ворованные?

----------

Артем Тараненко (17.10.2012), Буль (17.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Нет. Я принесу извинения. Но ничего менять не буду - просто сделаю вывод о его "скряжничестве" и не более.


 Пришлите мне 400 000 рублей, а то я сделаю вывод в Вашем "скряжничестве".

----------


## Greedy

> Когда вы мне скажете. что вот моими усилиями на мои средства была создана книга и теперь я ее раздаю, я поверю.


В том то и дело, что этого никогда не произойдёт. Если Вам интересно, то проведите соответствующее расследование.
А не произойдёт это потому, что мне неинтересно, что было создано моими усилиями, какие я на это потратил средства и так далее. Что было - то было. Думать и размышлять об этом - нисколько мне не поможет моей практике.

----------


## Greedy

> Это все хорошо, но у вас получается, согласно вашему объяснению, что вы роете колодец, куда будут выбрасывать мусор и ходить по нужде


Можете считать и так.




> К тому же в вашем случае с распространением сканов, это еще и не рытье колодца. а спереть лопату. чтобы подбросить ее в кусты в соседней деревне, авось кому понадобится колодец вырыть ))))))))))


Я не считаю, что я краду. Всё, что я имею (в виде книги) - получено мной честно.
Если я даю возможность кому-то ознакомиться с её содержанием, то я нарушаю договорённость о не распространении этого содержания (которое мной получено честным образом).

----------


## Фил

> В том то и дело, что этого никогда не произойдёт. Если Вам интересно, то проведите соответствующее расследование.
> А не произойдёт это потому, что мне неинтересно, что было создано моими усилиями, какие я на это потратил средства и так далее. Что было - то было. Думать и размышлять об этом - нисколько мне не поможет моей практике.


Какая хорошая, однако тема.
Как я много нового узнал.
Нигде еще так личности не раскрывались до этого!

----------

Буль (17.10.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> О, да тут уже ругаются. Никогда не считала постыдным предложить голодному человеку хлеба. Хотя слышала, когда нищим на улицах подают не деньги, а хлеб - они очень возмущаются и выясняется, что хлеб им не нужен. Ок, давайте подумаем о моей задолженности перед вами, Артем. Огласите сумму?


Не, давайте уж по чесноку. Ваша фраза звучала как "Вы, Олег, устыдитесь тому, что берете деньги. Давайте я вам крупы отсыплю"  :Smilie:  Это, на мой взгляд, просто оскорбительно для человека, который хреначит кучи текстов в свободный доступ, потому, что считает это нужным, поддерживает сайт, который честным образом покупает тексты, поддерживая тем самым существование центров, реально заботящихся о сохранении и распространении Учения.

Решили перевести Олегу на содержание сайта - это ОЧЕНЬ хорошо. Даже если это останется на уровне намерения я уже за Вас рад.  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (17.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Если я даю возможность кому-то ознакомиться с её содержанием, то я нарушаю договорённость о не распространении этого содержания (которое мной получено честным образом).


Greedy, если Вы считаете, что не крадете, а нарушаете договоренность, 
это тоже самое, 
что очень хорошо разбираться в сортах говна.

----------

Буль (17.10.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Нигде еще так личности не раскрывались до этого!


Если бы Вы знали историю о километровых столбиках, которая популярна в традиции, которой я следую, то Вы посмотрели бы на это признание несколько другими глазами  :Smilie:

----------


## Greedy

> Greedy, если Вы считаете, что не крадете, а нарушаете договоренность, 
> это тоже самое, 
> что очень хорошо разбираться в сортах говна.


Даже Виная, где продекламированы правила для монахов, которые намного строже, чем правила для мирян, говорит, что это не просто не одно и то же (разбираясь в сортах этого говна), но говорит, что одно - это очень серьёзно, а другое - достойно лишь публичного признания.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Потому что все они тоже ворованные?


Конечно! С вашей точки зрения они все ворованные. Самые ворованные  - это сутты Будды. Правообладателем коих является... ну не знаю, наверное некая всемирная Сангха.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> В том то и дело, что этого никогда не произойдёт. Если Вам интересно, то проведите соответствующее расследование.
> А не произойдёт это потому, что мне неинтересно, что было создано моими усилиями, какие я на это потратил средства и так далее. Что было - то было. Думать и размышлять об этом - нисколько мне не поможет моей практике.


Выше я уже написал, что для меня практика сканирования с последующим выкладыванием в сеть не является практикой, не обманывайте хотя бы себя  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Даже Виная, где продекламированы правила для монахов, которые намного строже, чем правила для мирян, говорит, что это не просто не одно и то же (разбираясь в сортах этого говна), но говорит, что одно - это очень серьёзно, а другое - достойно лишь публичного признания.


А вот вопрос к наших уважаемым бханте Топперу, Раудексу и собирающемуся примкнуть к ним Вольфу.
Если я буду каждый день дрочить и признаваться, дрочить и признаваться?
Как скоро меня из Сангхи вытурят?

----------

Буль (17.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Если я буду каждый день дрочить и признаваться, дрочить и признаваться?


Вы попробуйте.
Публичное признание - очень действенная вещь.
Ещё более действенная вещь - ничего не выдумывать про свою жизнь, говоря всем прямо, какой она есть.

----------


## Greedy

> Выше я уже написал, что для меня практика сканирования с последующим выкладыванием в сеть не является практикой, не обманывайте хотя бы себя


Что является практикой? Сидеть в дзадзен? Не отвлекаясь  слушать учителя? Быть полностью управляемой куклой, выполняя поручения ламы?
Как Вы провели различие, что есть практика, что практикой уже не является?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Конечно! С вашей точки зрения они все ворованные. Самые ворованные  - это сутты Будды. Правообладателем коих является... ну не знаю, наверное некая всемирная Сангха.


Так занесите в сангху. Отправьте переводик автору на содержание монастыря. А то у вас чудесно получается. Автор ДОЛЖЕН что-то сделать за свои или поднесенные другими людьми (не вами), но не дай бог он заикнется о том. что ему надо что-то кушать, бумага денег стоит, электричество тоже не бесплатно раздают. Быстро патру в руки и бегом собирать сколько надо, а то я, Михаил Макушев, виртуоз чтения в микрофон, посчитаю тебя ничтожеством и скрягой  :Big Grin:  У нас тут есть один монах, специалист по тому, как должно быть правильно организовано, просиживающий на форуме подношения своей же паствы в боях с тибетскими сотоварищами  :Smilie:  Ну практика такая у монахов

----------

Фил (18.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Не, давайте уж по чесноку. Ваша фраза звучала как "Вы, Олег, устыдитесь тому, что берете деньги. Давайте я вам крупы отсыплю"  Это, на мой взгляд, просто оскорбительно для человека, который хреначит кучи текстов в свободный доступ, потому, что считает это нужным, поддерживает сайт, который честным образом покупает тексты, поддерживая тем самым существование центров, реально заботящихся о сохранении и распространении Учения.
> 
> Решили перевести Олегу на содержание сайта - это ОЧЕНЬ хорошо. Даже если это останется на уровне намерения я уже за Вас рад.


Откуда я знаю чем занимается человек, с которым я разговариваю, если он сам не говорит. Он бывший филолег? А я что телепат? Аналогию с крупой объяснила, мне она логична, вам нет, это бывает. 
Последнюю фразу вообще уберите, пожалуйста. По сути вы публикуете содержание моей личной переписки, причем не с вами. Или вам можно, потому что вы крутой переводчик?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Откуда я знаю чем занимается человек, с которым я разговариваю, если он сам не говорит. Он бывший филолег? А я что телепат?


Ой-вэй. А ведь и правда бывший филолег.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Что является практикой? Сидеть в дзадзен? Не отвлекаясь  слушать учителя? Быть полностью управляемой куклой, выполняя поручения ламы?
> Как Вы провели различие, что есть практика, что практикой уже не является?


Вставить книгу в сканер и раскидать ее по сети чтобы было практикой не является  :Smilie:  Ну или это странная практика и я не улавливаю ее сути

----------


## Neroli

> Ой-вэй. А ведь и правда бывший филолег.


Я только по сайту поняла, что это вы.  :Smilie:  Вам действительно неприятно "за крупу"?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Откуда я знаю чем занимается человек, с которым я разговариваю, если он сам не говорит. Он бывший филолег? А я что телепат? Аналогию с крупой объяснила, мне она логична, вам нет, это бывает. 
> Последнюю фразу вообще уберите, пожалуйста. По сути вы публикуете содержание моей личной переписки, причем не с вами. Или вам можно, потому что вы крутой переводчик?


Простите, я просто сделал вывод из этой фразы: "И чего у вас на сайте реквизитов то нет никаких? ёмаё". Я не в курсе вашей с Олегом переписки

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Так занесите в сангху. Отправьте переводик автору на содержание монастыря. А то у вас чудесно получается.


Автору сутт будет проблематично выслать. Весьма проблематично. Его вроде как и нет вообще...




> Автор ДОЛЖЕН что-то сделать


Автор кому-то что-то должен? первый раз о таком слышу. Не...правда должен?




> но не дай бог он заикнется о том. что ему надо что-то кушать, бумага денег стоит, электричество тоже не бесплатно раздают. Быстро патру в руки и бегом собирать сколько надо,


 Правильно ли я понимаю, что давать дану это *ОБЯЗАННОСТЬ* мирян? С каких пор это стало?




> У нас тут есть один монах, специалист по тому, как должно быть правильно организовано, просиживающий на форуме подношения своей же паствы в боях с тибетскими сотоварищами  Ну практика такая у монахов


Ну так учите его жить, если вы большой специалист. Кто же будет против?

----------


## Neroli

> Простите, я просто сделал вывод из этой фразы: "И чего у вас на сайте реквизитов то нет никаких? ёмаё". Я не в курсе вашей с Олегом переписки


а-а... и правда. не подумала. простите и вы меня.

----------

Артем Тараненко (17.10.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я только по сайту поняла, что это вы.  Вам действительно неприятно "за крупу"?


Нероли. Я просто не знахарь. И правда не знаю как крупой оплачивать электричество и всё остальное. Только если потом идти на рынок и торговать этой крупой (еще потеря времени)  :Smilie:  Конечно понимаю, что вы не хотели сказать ничего обидного.
Не суть важно. Тема очень весёлая. Давно такого не видел... тошнотик вот-вот накатит

----------

Артем Тараненко (17.10.2012), Фил (17.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Вставить книгу в сканер и раскидать ее по сети чтобы было практикой не является  Ну или это странная практика и я не улавливаю ее сути


Является, если таким образом книга передаётся тому, кому она, как считает передающий, будет полезна.

Вы же считаете, что колодец роется лишь для того, чтобы другие туда выбрасывали мусор и справляли нужду. И кто же использует дхармическую литературу не для изучения Дхармы? Кто-то ей печки топит и попу подтирает?
Вся проблема в том, что этот поступок нисколько не помогает поддержать автора в его работе. А с чего любое действие, связанное с работой автора, должно возвращаться в виде дивидендов автору? Или может автору стоит платить роялти с каждого учения, с каждого диалога, где используется его произведение?

----------


## Буль

> Если переводчик не хочет ничего организовывать, то пусть принимает заказы, которые приходят к нему от других организаторов. Но тогда непонятно, откуда у переводчика берутся претензии по поводу организации. Или он всё-таки берёт на себя функцию организатора? Тогда должен бегать за спонсорами.


А спонсор, в Вашем понимании, -- это такой добрый волшебник, который достаёт бабло из широких штанин и разбрасывает пачки купюр направо и налево? Без проблем оплатит работу переводчика, корректора, бумагу, типографию -- всё для того, чтобы Вы преспокойненько  украли (неправильно использовали, в Вашем лексиконе) результаты этой работы, и выложили его в открытый доступ? Ну-ну...

Резюмирую: хотите халявы -- ждите халявы. А пока ждёте -- сушите вёсла, сэр!

----------

Карма Палджор (17.10.2012), Фил (17.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Greedy, платить то автору надо или нет?


А при чём здесь автор? Платят то владельцу авторских прав. В большинстве случаев это совсем не автор произведения.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Нероли, я настолько растрогался Вашим поведением, что ажно совершил акт ганапуджи во искупление всего вышесказанного.  :Smilie:  Простите, что не пригласил Вас в Ижевск поприсутствовать. Понимаю, что для Вас это далековато.

Гриди, еще раз № 198. Робин Гуд хотя бы отбирал у богатых и раздавал бедным. Вы же стремитесь отобрать у тех, кто что-то делает и раздать бездельникам  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (17.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> А вот вопрос к наших уважаемым бханте Топперу, Раудексу и собирающемуся примкнуть к ним Вольфу.
> Если я буду каждый день дрочить и признаваться, дрочить и признаваться?
> Как скоро меня из Сангхи вытурят?


Вы сначала вступите в Сангху, а там посмотрим.

----------

Буль (17.10.2012), Леонид Ш (17.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> А при чём здесь автор? Платят то владельцу авторских прав. В большинстве случаев это совсем не автор произведения.


В одних случаях автор, в других нет.
Но мы уже выяснили, что никому, ни в том числе автору, платить не надо.

Даже если сам автор попросит пиратку убрать - он будет послан.

----------

Буль (17.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Вы сначала вступите в Сангху, а там посмотрим.


Это не будет выглядеть издевательством, если я буду намеренно совершать проступки из Винаи, не ведущие к параджике?
А речь идет о том, чтобы сознательно совершать проступки, но маленькие, а не  большие.
Как тот кто украл иголку, он меньший вор, чем тот, кто украл мешок золота.

Человек Винаю к обычной жизни прикладывает, о оправдывает тем самым свое воровство!

----------


## Топпер

> Это не будет выглядеть издевательством, если я буду намеренно совершать проступки из Винаи, не ведущие к параджике?


Скорее это будет выглядеть самоудовлетворением. Возможно ещё эксгибиционизмом, если вы займётесь этим прилюдно.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Автору сутт...


Ну понятно. Как это часто бывает, мопед не мой, меня попросили  :Smilie:  Теперь мы все спихнем на Будду, который сам печатал книги и продавал их Михаилу Макушеву  :Smilie:   И потом тхеравадины изумляются тибетским притчам. Тут вот из Сияющей Пустоты благодать в виде книг снисходит прям от самого Благословенного. Чего уж летающим йогинам удивляться?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

> В одних случаях автор, в других нет.
> Но мы уже выяснили, что никому, ни в том числе автору, платить не надо.
> 
> Даже если сам автор попросит пиратку убрать - он будет послан.


Как вы считаете: правильно ли платить столяру за каждый акт присаживания на его стул?

Вот что мне всегда было непонятно в авторском праве: почему авторы хотят за один раз сделанную работу, получать деньги постоянно? Чем работа автора отличается от работы столяра?

----------

Bob (18.10.2012), Neroli (17.10.2012), Богдан Б (17.10.2012), Леонид Ш (17.10.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Скорее это будет выглядеть самоудовлетворением. Возможно ещё эксгибиционизмом, если вы займётесь этим прилюдно.


Фил, держитесь. Ща девчонками завлекать начнут  :Big Grin:

----------

Фил (17.10.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Как вы считаете: правильно ли платить столяру за каждый акт присаживания на его стул?


А книгу просят оплачивать после каждого ее открытия?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Скорее это будет выглядеть самоудовлетворением. Возможно ещё эксгибиционизмом, если вы займётесь этим прилюдно.


Я не про это.
В Винае же большой список, достаточно, таких проступков.
Вот все, которые не ведут к параджике я буду делать,
и еще буду открыто заявлять, что что либо менять я не собираюсь.

----------


## Топпер

> Фил, держитесь. Ща девчонками завлекать начнут


Если девчонками - это уже половой акт. За это из Сангхи точно исключат

----------


## Топпер

> Я не про это.
> В Винае же большой список, достаточно, таких проступков.
> Вот все, которые не ведут к параджике я буду делать,
> и еще буду открыто заявлять, что что либо менять я не собираюсь.


Скорее всего Сангхой будет сделано определённое заявление. После чего, очень вероятно, что миряне от вас отвернутся. Тогда сложно будет жить.

----------

Bob (18.10.2012), Буль (17.10.2012), Леонид Ш (17.10.2012), Сергей Ч (17.10.2012), Фил (17.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> А книгу просят оплачивать после каждого ее открытия?


Если она открыта разными людьми - фактически да.

----------


## Фил

> Как вы считаете: правильно ли платить столяру за каждый акт присаживания на его стул?
> 
> Вот что мне всегда было непонятно в авторском праве: почему авторы хотят за один раз сделанную работу, получать деньги постоянно? Чем работа автора отличается от работы столяра?


Потому что, столяр сделал стул, и продал его за 1000 рублей.
А автор, написал книгу, и с каждой книги получил 0,0001 рублей.
Если Вы готовы автору сразу все оплатить, он Вам права переуступит, и все, можете что хотите делать.

А Вы думаете автор постоянно сидит, ничего не делает, только деньги получает.

----------

Артем Тараненко (17.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Ну понятно


 А зачем тогда спрашивать?




> Как это часто бывает, мопед не мой, меня попросили  Теперь мы все спихнем на Будду,


 Это передергивание. Вы спросили - я ответил.

----------


## Фил

> Если она открыта разными людьми - фактически да.


 Нет

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Нет


Да. Это передача информации. В противном случае оплата идет только за носитель.

----------

Топпер- (17.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Скорее всего Сангхой будет сделано определённое заявление. После чего, очень вероятно, что миряне от вас отвернутся. Тогда сложно будет жить.


Я так и думал. Жаль, что законодательство несовершенно и исполнительная власть, чтобы в обычной жизни, окружающие могли бы аналогичное заявление сделать.

----------

Буль (17.10.2012), Топпер- (17.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Если Вы готовы автору сразу все оплатить, он Вам права переуступит, и все, можете что хотите делать.


Так, кстати, поступил А.П. Чехов.

----------

Фил (17.10.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Вы же стремитесь отобрать у тех, кто что-то делает и раздать бездельникам


Я ни у кого не стремлюсь ничего отбирать.
То, что они считают, что содержимое, которым они открыто делятся с другими (за денежку или бесплатно), принадлежит им - это их личное заблуждение. Если они хоть кому-то передали содержимое, то оно им уже не принадлежит. Оно принадлежит всем, кто с ним ознакомился.

И здесь уже вступают в игру договорённости об использовании.
И да, бывает случаи, когда я нарушаю договорённости.

----------


## Топпер

> Потому что, столяр сделал стул, и продал его за 1000 рублей.
> А автор, написал книгу, и с каждой книги получил 0,0001 рублей.


Где вы таких авторов видели, которые так своё творчество реализуют? Авторы продают произведение, а не количество экземпляров.



> Если Вы готовы автору сразу все оплатить, он Вам права переуступит, и все, можете что хотите делать.


И далее правообладатель начинает извлекать прибыль. И в этой прибыли гонорар автора - ничтожен. 



> А Вы думаете автор постоянно сидит, ничего не делает, только деньги получает.


Это его дело чем он занимается. Но получать то хочет постоянно. Вот в чём проблема.

----------


## Фил

> Так, кстати, поступил А.П. Чехов.


Да. И у Вас, Бханте, будет книга в единственном экземпляре, и стоить она будет не 100 рублей, а 100 000 рублей.

То есть такая, очень дорогая книга!

И тогда сможете ее сканировать и распространять в свободном виде по торрентам.
А можете отдать в типографию, заплатить еще 200 000 - 300 000 рублей, напечатать тираж,
и тоже бесплатно его всем раздавать.

Вот так, почему то никто не делает, несмотря на то, что некоторые даже не скряги.

----------

Артем Тараненко (17.10.2012), Буль (17.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Нет


Только по той причине, что пока нет физической возможности точно контролировать этот процесс.

----------


## Фил

> И далее правообладатель начинает извлекать прибыль. И в этой прибыли гонорар автора - ничтожен. 
> .


Это смотря как соглашение составлено.
Может ничтожен, а может и нет.
И если бы даже и ничтожен, то что можно не платить?

----------


## Фил

> Только по той причине, что пока нет физической возможности точно контролировать этот процесс.


Нет, книгу Вы можете дать почитать.
Вы не можете делать копии и распространять их.

----------


## Буль

> Как вы считаете: правильно ли платить столяру за каждый акт присаживания на его стул?


Я считаю что это правильно. Хотите -- покупайте такой стул (покупная цена, скорее всего, будет очень доступной). Не хотите -- купите стул у того, кто не обуславливает покупку отчислениями за каждое использование. Это право выбора. Но здесь некоторые проповедуют третий вариант: купить стул у первого, ибо дешевле, выставить этот стул для публичного сидения в парке, и -- не платить.




> Вот что мне всегда было непонятно в авторском праве: почему авторы хотят за один раз сделанную работу, получать деньги постоянно? Чем работа автора отличается от работы столяра?


Слушайте, операторы же сотовую сеть наладили? Наладили, всё работает. Какого чёрта они требуют оплаты каждой минуты разговора? Про аппаратуру, банки, возврат кредитов -- знать не желаю, нет такого в моём миропонимании!  :Confused:

----------

Артем Тараненко (17.10.2012), Карма Палджор (17.10.2012), Фил (17.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Это его дело чем он занимается. Но получать то хочет постоянно. Вот в чём проблема.


Опять таки, смотря как составлено лицензионое соглашение.
Автор может получать постоянно, может получить разово.
И опять таки, если есть такое соглашение, что автор-злодей хочет постоянно получать прибыль.
Поскольку это не согласуется с этической оценкой его действий, ему можно не платить?

То есть существует этическое обоснование воровства?


Вы же не хотите покупать книги по 100 000 рублей за штуку?
А вот те кто покупают такие букинистические книги, они их не сканируют и на торренты не заливают.

----------


## Буль

> Где вы таких авторов видели, которые так своё творчество реализуют? Авторы продают произведение, а не количество экземпляров.


Так свои произведения продают только бездарные бестолочи. Как правило, прибыль автора делится между гонораром и процентом от продаж. Доля определяется индивидуальным договором. У талантливых авторов она часто доходит до 50% прибыли от продаж.[/QUOTE]

----------

Фил (17.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Я считаю что это правильно. Хотите -- покупайте такой стул (покупная цена, скорее всего, будет очень доступной). Не хотите -- купите стул у того, кто не обуславливает покупку отчислениями за каждое использование. Это право выбора. Но здесь некоторые проповедуют третий вариант: купить стул у первого, ибо дешевле, выставить этот стул для публичного сидения в парке, и -- не платить.


 Вот кстати отлично.
Вы купите стул не за 1000 рублей, а за 1 рубль.
Но за каждое "сажание" будете платить 50 копеек.

И с учетом того, что этот стул находится где нибудь в кладовке и используется от случая к случаю, это будет выгодно.

----------

Буль (17.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> выставить этот стул для публичного сидения в парке, и -- не платить.


И то, только до той поры, пока "параджики" за это нет.
Как только будут взыскивать тысяч так 100-200 штрафа, так сразу вся идейность и робин-гудство испарится.

Хотя что говорить.
Отматывают водосчетчики пылесосом, 
сооружают шунты для электросчетчиков,
врезаются в газопровод,

и все оправдано, "они все жулики, я им платить не буду, грабь награбленное"

Наше правительство РФ сейчас самое лучший вариант при таком населении.
Потому что другое будет нелегитимным!

----------

Буль (17.10.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Если она открыта разными людьми - фактически да.


А в теме хоть один человек сказал о том, что нельзя книги одалживать, читать в библиотеке и т.д.? Вроде бы речь шла о копировании и распространении, если я правильно понял

----------

Буль (17.10.2012), Карма Палджор (17.10.2012), Фил (17.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> А в теме хоть один человек сказал о том, что нельзя книги одалживать, читать в библиотеке и т.д.? Вроде бы речь шла о копировании и распространении, если я правильно понял


А также распространении, несмотря на прямой запрет автора или иного правообладателя.
Сравнивании торрента с чтением в кругу друзей.
И утверждении, что это - правильно.

----------

Артем Тараненко (17.10.2012), Буль (17.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> А в теме хоть один человек сказал о том, что нельзя книги одалживать,


Расскажите подробно. Не с точки зрения носителя информации (бумаги и пр.), а с точки зрения информации - в чем разница между одалживанием книги и копированием информации с данной книги?

----------

Топпер- (17.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Расскажите подробно. Не с точки зрения носителя информации (бумаги и пр.), а с точки зрения информации - в чем разница между одалживанием книги и копированием информации с данной книги?


Разница как между полной и дайджест версией "Евгения Онегина".
При копировании книги, у Вас получается две одинаковых книги.

Я понимаю, что Вы хотите сказать.
Что человек может взять почитать книгу, прочитает ее, запомнит все до точки, до запятой.
Книгу отдаст, а сам ее быстренько из памяти перепишет.
И вот у него 2-й точный экземпляр! 
Без нарушения авторских прав.

Но только вот это второй экземпляр, почитать он уже не может никому дать.
Он конечно его, он его написал - но это 100% плагиат. 
И это уже другая статья.
Это не книга, это просто твердая копия его памяти.

Он не сможет его отнести в издательство, и сказать
"вот, я плачу за тираж, выпустите вот эту мою книгу"
это не его книга! и издательство не будет выпускать.

----------


## Greedy

> То есть существует этическое обоснование воровства?


Нельзя украсть деньги из горшочка с бесконечным количеством денег.

Если у Вас есть горшочек с денежкой, и кто-то воспользуется им и возьмёт часть их, то он совершит воровство, потому что у Вас часть денежек пропадёт.
Но если у Вас горшочек с бесконечным количеством денежек, то кто бы им не пользовался, у Вас ничего не пропадёт, кроме шанса быть благодетелем для тех, кто был облагодетельствован за Вашей спиной. Здесь нет объекта воровства.

И это уже в этой теме обсуждалось.
Потому что в ином случае, это ничем не будет отличаться от правила "никто кроме меня не может учить решать этот вид уравнений". Если Вы хотите кого-то научить, то заплатите мне лицензионный сбор за право научить один раз одного человека без передачи ему прав на учительство.

----------

Леонид Ш (17.10.2012), Топпер- (17.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Расскажите подробно. Не с точки зрения носителя информации (бумаги и пр.), а с точки зрения информации - в чем разница между одалживанием книги и копированием информации с данной книги?


В наличии в первом случае монопольного доступа.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Так свои произведения продают только бездарные бестолочи. Как правило, прибыль автора делится между гонораром и процентом от продаж. Доля определяется индивидуальным договором. У талантливых авторов она часто доходит до 50% прибыли от продаж.


[/QUOTE]

Мы вроде бы про книги по Дхарме речь вели, а там все несколько сложнее, поскольку в том же ИШШ издательская деятельность включает в себя оцифровку книг, транскрибирование, подготовку переводчиков (на конечном этапе, когда человек показал, что реально стремится к этому. бесплатную) и многое другое. Кстати, спонсорам проектов издаваемая эксемпляр каждого издания, выпускаемого за год дарится. Во это я понимаю. как правильную организацию.

----------

Буль (17.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Разница как между полной и дайджест версией "Евгения Онегина".
> При копировании книги, у Вас получается две одинаковых книги.


Если кто-то даёт кому-то почитать "Евгения Онегина", то это передача полной версии, а не дайджеста.





> Я понимаю, что Вы хотите сказать.
> Что человек может взять почитать книгу, прочитает ее, запомнит все до точки, до запятой.
> Книгу отдаст, а сам ее быстренько из памяти перепишет.
> И вот у него 2-й точный экземпляр! 
> Без нарушения авторских прав.


Вообще-то, с нарушением авторских прав.
То, что для создание неавторизированной копии была использована память - не отменяет факт того, что прав на создание этой копии не было.

----------

Топпер- (17.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Нельзя украсть деньги из горшочка с бесконечным количеством денег.


То есть украсть например у какого нибудь олигарха 1 000 000 рублей можно.
Потому что:
 - он этого и не заметит
 - он сам все украл
 - он себе еще наворует еще больше
 - он станет благодетелем для меня, т.к. ему - пустяк, а мне эти деньги очень нужны

----------

Артем Тараненко (17.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Расскажите подробно. Не с точки зрения носителя информации (бумаги и пр.), а с точки зрения информации - в чем разница между одалживанием книги и копированием информации с данной книги?


Я еще раз повторю уже сказанное. Возьмите свои книги, которые вы прочли, и отдайте. В результате вы получите бесценное переживание того что такое книга на носителе и что такое книга без носителя  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> В наличии в первом случае монопольного доступа.


То есть вдвоем сесть и читать одну книгу они уже не имеют права? А дочке сказку на ночь тоже? А приведенный выше пример с чтением "через локоть" в метро... да много всего интересного не вписывающегося в данный доступ можно найти.

----------

Топпер- (17.10.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> То есть украсть например у какого нибудь олигарха 1 000 000 рублей можно.


Олигархи обладают бесконечным количеством денег?
Так что Ваш контраргумент некорректен.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Нельзя украсть деньги из горшочка с бесконечным количеством денег.


Можно, поскольку воровство - это присвоение не данного тебе

----------

Буль (17.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Если кто-то даёт кому-то почитать "Евгения Онегина", то это передача полной версии, а не дайджеста.


Я могу распространять свой дайджест-пересказ "Евгения Онегина".
Краткое содержание, например, для тех кто не знает о чем там идет речь.





> Вообще-то, с нарушением авторских прав.
> То, что для создание неавторизированной копии была использована память - не отменяет факт того, что прав на создание этой копии не было.


Эту "неавторизованную" копию с памяти никто не увидит, кроме него самого.
Он будет хранить у себя ее в шкафу и перечитывать, когда будут забываться некоторые места.

А вот если он эту копию захочет размножить - тоже нет проблем, для хранения на даче например.
А вот если он эти копии раздавать будет в электричке, по дороге на дачу, чтобы людям было что почитать.
Вот это уже нечестно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> То есть вдвоем сесть и читать одну книгу они уже не имеют права? А дочке сказку на ночь тоже? А приведенный выше пример с чтением "через локоть" в метро...


В идеале должна быть куплена двухпользовательская лицензия.

----------


## Буль

Вот интересно, как это местным робингудам не пришла в голову такая простая мысль: легально купить билет в театр, или на концерт, или на тот же ретрит -- войти, выставить видеокамеру, и шарашить HD поток прямо в интернет, "для друзей"? И ещё двери все пооткрывать -- заходите все, мне не жалко! Искусство должно принадлежать народу! Ну да, я "неправильно использую" билет, готов извиниться.

Или боятся что в этом случае их лицо может оказаться в зоне доступа скряг-правообладателей?  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (18.10.2012), Артем Тараненко (17.10.2012), Фил (17.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> То есть вдвоем сесть и читать одну книгу они уже не имеют права? А дочке сказку на ночь тоже? А приведенный выше пример с чтением "через локоть" в метро... да много всего интересного не вписывающегося в данный доступ можно найти.


Чтение своим детям, чтение в метро - это примеры не публичного распространения.

----------

Артем Тараненко (17.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Эту "неавторизованную" копию с памяти никто не увидит, кроме него самого.
> Он будет хранить у себя ее в шкафу и перечитывать, когда будут забываться некоторые места.


Это не отменяет её нелегальность с точки зрения права.
Более того, она будет не просто в шкафу (якобы её в мире нет), но она будет полезна самому нарушителю авторского права (вместо приобретения лицензии на обладание текстом, он владеет текстом незаконно).

----------

Топпер- (17.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Или боятся что в этом случае их лицо может оказаться в зоне доступа скряг-правообладателей?


Дразниться лучше из окна,
С шестого этажа.
Из танка тоже хорошо
Когда крепка броня,
Но если хочешь довести
Людей до горьких слез
Их безопаснее всего
По радио дразнить.
/Г.Остер/

В данном случае по интернету, 
не подписываясь своим именем, анонимно.

----------

Буль (17.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Я еще раз повторю уже сказанное. Возьмите свои книги, которые вы прочли, и отдайте. В результате вы получите бесценное переживание того что такое книга на носителе и что такое книга без носителя


Манера не отвечать на вопрос не радует. У меня нет практически бумажных книг. Но я вам скажу немного по другому - вот я купил книгу "Властелин колец". Большая и красивая. Хороший переплет. И я её прочитал. И жена тоже. И подруга жены. Формально с точки зрения мы совершили преступление и прочая и прочая. Почему? Сейчас обосную другим примером.
Я купил аккаунт на BattleNet. Себе. И жене. И дочке. И каждый из нас этим аккаунтом пользуется. Отдельно. Хотя в принципе мы могли бы играть и на одном аккаунте. Но это было бы уже нарушением. 
Равно как и с книгой - давая почитать я отбираю у издателя и автора потенциальных покупателей. То есть делаю то же самое что и с копированием.

----------

Bob (18.10.2012), Топпер- (17.10.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Можно, поскольку воровство - это присвоение не данного тебе


Для этого предмет присвоения должен быть материален.
И то эдак я случайно услышу чью-то интересную мысль, высказанную вслух, и реализую её. А потом окажется, что я её украл. Хотя у меня не было ни умысла, ни намеренного действия. Но я, всё равно, вор.

----------

Леонид Ш (17.10.2012), Топпер- (17.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Вообще-то, с нарушением авторских прав.
> То, что для создание неавторизированной копии была использована память - не отменяет факт того, что прав на создание этой копии не было.


Уважаемый Greedy, для меня становится очевидным что Вы совершенно не разбираетесь в обсуждаемом вопросе. Авторские права при изготовлении любых копий никак не затрагиваются. Как Вы можете обсуждать тему, не понимая даже этого? Удивительно.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Чтение своим детям, чтение в метро - это примеры не публичного распространения.


Это кто вам такую глупость сказал? неужели в метро я "втихоря" читаю? А детям? ещё разболтают везде, что я мол информацией делюсь...

----------


## Фил

> Это не отменяет её нелегальность с точки зрения права.
> Более того, она будет не просто в шкафу (якобы её в мире нет), но она будет полезна самому нарушителю авторского права (вместо приобретения лицензии на обладание текстом, он владеет текстом незаконно).


 Действительно, незаконно. Но это зависит от условий копирайта, как можно книгу использовать. Может и законно.
Но это и правильно.
Если у тебя хорошая память - ты можешь брать бесплатно книги у друзей, запоминать их и пользоваться информацией.
А если нужно информацию хранить - купи себе свой экземпляр!

Но есть много ресурсов, которые распространяют книги бесплатно, "проект Гутенберг" например.
Все честно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Это кто вам такую глупость сказал? неужели в метро я "втихоря" читаю? А детям? ещё разболтают везде, что я мол информацией делюсь...


 Вы же не делаете копии? И не распространяете их. 
Публичное воспроизведение.
1 человек в метро и 1 000 000 посетителей сайта.

Не на весь же вагон Вы в метро читаете.

----------

Артем Тараненко (17.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Уважаемый Greedy, для меня становится очевидным что Вы совершенно не разбираетесь в обсуждаемом вопросе. Авторские права при изготовлении любых копий никак не затрагиваются. Как Вы можете обсуждать тему, не понимая даже этого? Удивительно.


Они затрагиваются, если копия начинает выполнять функцию оригинала при одновременном существовании оригинала.

Также мне известны нормы ГК, где специально рассмотрены случае, когда обычная человеческая деятельность вступает в противоречие с защитой авторских прав: начиная от публичного использования на похоронах и заканчивая делами архивирования и авторизованного общественного доступа в виде библиотек и выставок.

----------


## Буль

Мне кажется что по этой теме я уже всё сказал. Дальнейшая дискуссия переходит в бесплодные препирательства. Спасибо всем, кто читал и отвечал.

----------


## Фил

Бао, закройте её, достала уже  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Ч (17.10.2012)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Вы же не делаете копии? И не распространяете их. 
> Публичное воспроизведение.
> 1 человек в метро и 1 000 000 посетителей сайта.
> Не на весь же вагон Вы в метро читаете.


То есть когда вопрос ставят на грань вы не соглашаетесь, пытаетесь апелировать к здравому рассудку. Но когда вам пытаются к здравому рассудку призвать... это не проходит. Ок. принято, и правда, все остальное - вода в миксере

----------


## Буль

> Они затрагиваются, если копия начинает выполнять функцию оригинала при одновременном существовании оригинала.
> 
> Также мне известны нормы ГК, где специально рассмотрены случае, когда обычная человеческая деятельность вступает в противоречие с защитой авторских прав: начиная от публичного использования на похоронах и заканчивая делами архивирования и авторизованного общественного доступа в виде библиотек и выставок.


Эх... для особо талантливых: право на *авторство* не зависит ни от количества экземпляров, ни от контрафактности копий, ни от времени или места воспроизведения. В любом из этих случаев право на авторство сохраняется. Т.е. автором произведения остаётся тот же самый человек. Внимательно прочитайте это ещё раз, пожалуйста! Удачи!

----------

Топпер- (17.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

Тема закрывается, как изжившая себя.

----------

Артем Тараненко (17.10.2012), Карма Палджор (17.10.2012), Фил (17.10.2012)

----------

